# The [Official] Korean Music Thread || Hosted by Sasori V  - Part 4



## Tazmo (May 6, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Awesome I broke through heaven
> 
> lol it says "she" is.



ahaha it used to say he

edit: FIRST/I BROKE THE THREAD


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

She is very pretty, and I can see her maybe becoming an actress but not really a singer.

Wont she get booed off stage by the female portion of the fans...?

Lolz at the idea of having her on variety shows.


----------



## Naked (May 6, 2012)

How well can she speak Korean?


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

No idea 



> According to a representative, “Aoi is currently preparing for singing activities in Korea.  To officially prepare for her debut, she recently visited Korea.”



Seriously I just want this just to see fan girls reactions but I dunno


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

I wonder why she just didnt enter j-pop or j-drama rather than going to Korea. 

Is she trying to get away from her past image?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

of all countries, Korea is probably one of the most conservative so... this is not gonna end well


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Probably 

She's like the Japanese version of Eun Hye . She'll be staring in a Korean movie soon too . I can see that working out for her more than singing .

Atleast Dalmatian will be happy lol


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y2Eadhm7IQg[/YOUTUBE]

Taeny rocked the shit out of this today


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Im not sure if she can even dance...at least I dont recall....


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Atleast Dalmatian will be happy lol



I couldn't remember if it was her that was tracked down or not


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Yeah it was her . I forgot what the mission was though , something to do with a bouquet right?? 

Man they had all the potential . Whatever happened to their comeback anyway..


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

who are you talking bout hust?

baek ji young & gary, perfect


----------



## Alien (May 6, 2012)

Hey that means that i have almost the full discography of a KPOP artist now thanks to Aoi


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> who are you talking bout hust?
> 
> baek ji young & gary, perfect


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Alien said:


> Hey that means that i have almost the full discography of a KPOP artist now thanks to Aoi



You mean "videography."


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

one guy went to army or smth. idk, they're a nice group i wish they promoted better


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Perv Alien.

Lol Aoi Sora.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

omfg min tweeted a link to her own fuckyeah and is visting & chatting I'm dying


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Which Min?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

miss A's min lol


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Brb making a Fei/Suzy blog

And lol


----------



## Sera (May 6, 2012)

Taemin and IU singing together is just awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O-sQedi7m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Min would really make a good gf lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Black Ops 2? the fuck


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

lol i have a friend who is obsessed with Min

Recently have been trying to get him into GoT too


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

I go away and now a porn star is going to become a Kpop-star IN Korea? :lmap

Koreabooooo. I'mma bet she's watched one too many Kdramas.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Lol One Direction and VIPs are battling it out, apparently VIP bulk voted on some Italian show and One Direction stans are really angry they didn't win. They claimed they would blow up China or something.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

^ahahahahahahahah

ww3 incoming


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 6, 2012)

HQ Nicole fanpic at fan autograph session

Some guy even made a high-res texture mod for the game.
Some guy even made a high-res texture mod for the game.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Min would really make a good gf lol



COD? Eewww, thats just a gf deal-breaker...

Sorry but Battlefield is where it's at. 


j/k


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

AKP, you must be so bored.



DAT KJK


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Taecyeon as Captain america? Sorry but CA isn't a douche

KJK as Hulk is perfect


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Okay so here I go:

Nick Fury: Tiger JK, Teddy Riley, I don't think so.
Captain America: Siwon is made for this man.
Thor: Kris (noone else is tall enough)
Hawkeye: Yunho
Hulk: KJK
Black Widow: Gyuri!!! Any tall girl idol with a nice ass but I'll go with Yuri.
Tony Stark: G.O (who else could pull of facial hair)
Agent guy: Jonghyun from CNB

Suck on it AKP.


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Agent Coulson is not agent guy


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I forgot Loki, gone blank. Leeteuk  becuase he get's his ass beat alot?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I forgot Loki, gone blank.



The CEO who handles T-ara's schedule!

_"Idols were born to be...RULED!"_


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Nick Fury can't be anyone else than Teddy Riley. Korea doesn't have any other black people.

Loki HAS to be Leeteuk.
Agree on Gyulsama being Black Widow, she's the only one without a baby face.
Siwon has that :3 face, how on earth could he be serious Captain Korea America?
Tony Stark -> Tiger JK


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

> Nick Fury can't be anyone else than Teddy Riley. Korea doesn't have any other black people.



He doesn't have to be lol, Nick Fury Ultimate was just based on L Jackson, not to mention we're talking about Koreans playing white people


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

i'm gonna go see this movie soon

i just helped my mother plant her garden so I get myself a free 20 buck movie ticket


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnOg98HlkFE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Sounds like a T-ara song, can't wait.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Haven't seen Avengers but isn't Loki too awesome to be Leeteuk? /just based on the mythology

 . 

Gimme my A-pinkuu already!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

lol but that doesn't seem too bad

all he did was say it didn't show up D:

but then again i haven't seen the episode


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Hust I can't wait for hayoung

I can't blame Boom if they were all doing it, Jiyoung is perfect so they can all suck on it.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

I'm digging everything about the teaser except Namjoo's hair . It's like a mini Taemin + Jungah .

Can't wait for Hayoung either , dat age 

I never liked Boom on the show . He just pokes fun at peoples insecurities and comes across as a douche bag half of the time .


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Namjoo does look abit bad. When's the song out? I hope the mini is as good as their original one.

Those underage Hayoung legs

It's the environment Wouter, they're stuck in such a shallow ass world that some of them cry about the shape of their ears and shit.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Indeed.  Every now and then you see ridiculous articles about how the prettiest girl was insecure about the most trivial thing like her pinky finger or some shit.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

It should be out on Wednesday . Yeah I have high hopes for this mini , lol sad to say I think they're almost on par with 4minute's popularity already so hoping they'll do well .

There will be fillers since there are 9 songs but as long as there are really good ones , I wouldn't mind ignoring couple of fillers . Eunji solo would be excellent!

Hayoung is really the giant baby of them all . Jing is cute but that hair needs to be long again , the mature look she's going for is not working IMO .


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

> I never liked Boom on the show . He just pokes fun at peoples insecurities and comes across as a douche bag half of the time .



When you only have girls with one guy it always turns in to let's pick on the girl. That's when you need Kahi.



> Jing is cute but that hair needs to be long again , the mature look she's going for is not working IMO .



Noone understands why they made her cut her hair.



> most trivial thing like her pinky finger or some shit.



The most trivial one was one of the idols have a complex of their little toe being the same size as one of the other toes.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> When you only have girls with one guy it always turns in to let's pick on the girl. That's when you need *Jihyo*



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I mean idol wise, I'd like to see Boom say shit to Kahi, he'd be terrified.

Lol they asked a bunch of comedians to pick which Kara girl they want as their mother, Jaesuk picked Nicole as the cool mother that cooks and then goes clubbing


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

People, you NEED to see The Avengers. I still can't calm my tits after the awesomeness it was. 3D was kinda useless but they have awesome chemistry/dynamic, action, comedic timing and mindblowing CGI.  

Loki is too awesome for Leeteuk but when you see the film you will understand why it's good to imagine Pedoteuk as Loki. Go watch it. NOOOOW.

Mark Ruffalo was interestingly very vulnerable as Bruce Banner and people were hating on him for playing the Hulk instead of Norton but he nailed it. *I just wanted to hug him*

Now I need more Marvel/Avengers fix, and started watching Ultimate Spiderman and Earth's Mightiest Heroes.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Never took you for a Marvel fangirl Spica. I'm gonna watch it this week, and Hunger Games too. Team Peeta all the fucking way


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

I'm hearing mixed reviews about Avengers . My friends said it's got plenty of action but no story , how I expected it to be tbh . 

Super hero version of Expendables but now I might watch it hearing Yasha and Spica go on about how great it is . Then again it's Yasha .



Ennoea said:


> I mean idol wise, I'd like to see Boom say shit to Kahi, he'd be terrified.
> 
> Lol they asked a bunch of comedians to pick which Kara girl they want as their mother, Jaesuk picked Nicole as the cool mother that cooks and then goes clubbing



Kahi would cut his stomach open and rip his intestines out  . I would like to see Gyuri on IY tbh .

 Jaesuk is one person who can make fun of people yet nothing seems awkward .

There was a huge war between Battle Royale fans and Hunger games fans lol .


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

^It HAS a story, but it will make loads more sense if you've watched Thor at least (but the others - Iron Man and Captain America - doesn't hurt either.) 


I like both Marvel and DC though I'm not the female Comic Book Guy or anything. I just grew up with a major crush on Clark Kent/Bruce Wayne. I also love Spidey, Iron Man, *cough*Batslash*cough* and feminist criticism of superhero-comics portrayal of women.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

I thought when Boom maneuvered Suzy onto the scales without her knowing on the horse ridding ep pretty damn funny. 

But ALL the girls react to scales like the plague, as if any of them are overweight, its like a shame for them if their weight doesnt fit the super-skinny range. If one of them who has a great figure showed their actual weight it would help dent this  need for super skinny mentality. But I guess its really a girl and even more so girl idol fear/issue.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

> Then again it's Yasha .



That guy has terrible taste in films

I've seen all the Avengers films, I might not be a comic book nerd but I am a film nerd. Most of the were average though, Thor being the weakest.

Weight thing is a problem, it wouldn't be big issue if you didn't expect half of them to go on bulimic diet because of what was shown on air and their company being dicks.


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

I speak as a Norwegian national, Thor is ludicrous.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

I prefer Thor to Captain America. 

Captain America dragged too much in the beginning-middle.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

I don't understand Yasha's taste in films lol 

I was comic book nerd but the movies just ruined everything . Avengers/Marvel heroes/Super heroes stuff doesn't interest me anymore except Batman and X-men .

I love my foreign films , they are superior in every way


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 6, 2012)

For foreign Superhero films, I recommend the 2009 Russian movie *Black Lightning*. Derivative as hell and a parallel to Spiderman, but some of the shots were pretty artistic/stylized. Love-interest girl very cute.


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

I want a Marvel-produced Spidey film. He's adorable in Ultimate Spiderman. 

I need older, sexier Bruce Wayne for TDK to hit home.


Dat Hamm. 

And I can't wait for the Deadpool film, man.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Micheal Fassbender needs to be the next Joker.


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Do guys have a crush on Ryan Gosling and Michael Fassbender? I see those names everywhere but I have no idea what film they played in that made them that popular. Also it's only male commenters who swoon over them and I'm like what.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Everyone in the Theater loves them lol, Fassbender is a much better actor, he was Magneto in the new Xmen film.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

I have no idea who those names are.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Samuel L.Jackson is the greatest actor in the history of acting 

Johnny Depp comes close


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

> I have no idea who those names are.



You must know Gosling, he was in the notebook and all you females must have seen the film

Spica really doesn't like the bromance does she


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Ugh Ryan Gosling , had to watch that with my ex while she went on about how perfect he is while bawling her eyes out .

Nightmare I tell you 

Love Rachel though


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Ofcourse you love Rachel:


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

^dat butt


Never seen it. You should know me by now what kind of bromances I like.  

I refuse to watch Sakamichi no Apollo because it's not really a b*romance*. Stop teasing me with what can never be.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Dat butt 

She's such a little pocket rocket


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

I've never seen the notebook lol


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Di Caprio > Gosling IMO

In before Eno accuses Yasha of brainwashing me


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like Wouter is gay because he goes on about the young male idols and now, hot guy actors


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

wouter browses /fit/

of course he's somewhat gay


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

And he has a gf , what a complex character 

Soshi Japanese comeback soon 



> [Trans] According to an article from Daily Sports
> Tiffany talked about their Japan Single:
> 
> "The choreography of the new Japan single releasing this summer will be the most difficult one in history. Although the gestures are not extreme, beat is so fast that if we dance to it, a lot of energy will be used."


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Oh awesome. 

Today will be a dance year i guess, considering BAP and their crazy shit...


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Haven't seen any of their lives yet , are they using the spray cans? 

Did they perform "It's all lies" anywhere?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

i've only seen Power live

and yeah, they've used the cans every one i watched

edit: 

Even though Jaesuk is awesome, he gets called grasshopper for a reason lol

Gary is average, so i'm sorta surprised he ranked over Jong Kook


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Wouter has a gf? I am betrayed.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

He doesn't lol

Spica x Wouter can live on


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

Power is pretty awesome live, vocals a bit rough but you gotta give them credit for singing it live despite intense choreo (and the lives sound better than EXO's). none of the other songs were sang live

hust was asking bout this, I don't think they'll survive long, esp since MC Mong isn't around to help them 


> Dalmatian’s mini-album “State of Emergency” will be released May 15th.
> The members personally helped in writing the lyrics, composing, and producing the mini-album.
> Day-Day has withdrawn from Dalmatian for personal reasons, while Simon (who was supposed to join Dalmatian pre-debut) has joined. They will come back as a 5-member group.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

WTF DAYDAY IS GONE?!?

Jesus fuck he was my favorite T___________________________T

i dont know if i can get back into them without him and dari


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Spica showing some interest? 

Haha the viewers always call Jae Suk handsome . He must be like super handsome in real life or something or Koreans are good trolls .

Fuck, no more Day day?? Seems it'll be the end for Dalmatian  . Korea just should forgive Hodong and Mc Mong already .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

ohyea can't wait for Soshi's new japan single, fucking finally.

also Baek Ji Young's new song with Gary is gr8, fuck everyone wanting My Ear Candy Part 2, worst song ever by her


----------



## Spica (May 6, 2012)

Jae Suk, he's getting pity-praise.


-

STOP PLAYING WITH A WOMAN'S FEELINGS WOUTER.

And after last night - - - i thought we had something special!


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

About time they released a JPN single, it's literally a cash cow SM aren't using.

Jaesuk is handsome because of his personality and not his looks, more proof that Korea isn't as shallow as AKP makes it out to be


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Baek Ji Young's voice is incredible as always but god damn I love Gary's broken rap . I dunno why not many other rappers don't go for this style of rapping tbh , it blends into every song well .


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

People like My Ear Candy, that song was alot of fun but in a bad way.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

I think some idols try to do it (unconsciously because they can't rap fast enough) but most of them are bad at rapping so it sounds bad.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> People like My Ear Candy, that song was alot of fun but in a bad way.



this

i just can't help but go SARANGHAE

SARANHAE

I LOVE YOU

I LOVE YOU

WO AI NI

TE QUIERO


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Best version of "My ears candy"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPmRXKBhYqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqvdj0Fl_MY&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
I miss Rainbow


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Hyunyoung fell down the stairs and injured her collarbone


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I'm surprised it doesn't happen more, last week I had 3 hours sleep each day for three days and I slipped on some stairs too, fell on my ass tho:/


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

i hope the new material is better, almost all the new songs on the Japan album were rubbish/meh.

hopefully Hyunyoung gets better soon


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm surprised it doesn't happen more, last week I had 3 hours sleep each day for three days and I slipped on some stairs too, fell on my ass tho:/



happened to me at the beginning of the school semester, one of my muscles seized up and i missed a bunch of shit

turns out simply putting heat on it was the answer though


and  @ the ho dong candy, loved the marker on his chest


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqvdj0Fl_MY&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]
> I miss Rainbow



My favorite song from them.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

I don't have a set sleeping schedule either. I run on cigz/energy drinks and coffee .

Yeah surprised it doesn't happen often


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

That's the Holy Trinity of shitty diet Hust.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Tell me about it  

I need them to get through classes though


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

My brother is like that.  When we go to math he always gets mountain dew code red to "get him through"

then he trys to offer me some because i haven't drank soda in 6 weeks ಠ_ಠ

we need to get you off dem cigs leo


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

If Hust is anything like my friends, he'll become celibate but won't stop smoking.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I should really quit but having a friends circle where majority of them smoke doesn't really help lol .

I feel your brothers pain , i'm always sippin on some sort of drink lol .

Lol Himchan has Elf/fox ears


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 6, 2012)

ITS SO DARN HARD TO QUIT DRINKING COKE.

esp when my bag is full/heavy so I don't wanna bring my water bottle B(


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Nothing quenches your thirst quite like coke tbh


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

^it is, but the thing about coke is that it's sugar and when you want it it's mostly cravings for sugar

it's best to try and fade away with it by switching to juice then tea then water

eventually the cravings diminish



Hustler said:


> Lol Himchan has Elf/fox ears



daw


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I'm trying to think of bad habits, but I drink alot of water, eat an apple a day, don't drink/smoke, or drink energy/soft drinks. At most I have a Caffe Mocha a couple of times a week.

Himchan is a cute kid, doesn't look anything like him though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

My worst habit would be I eat too many carbs, nothing but bread, cereal, pasta and rice. Shit is really not good for me.


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

Eno you're like a saint compared to me . I can go days without cigarettes though , I guess I just crave for it when I see others smoking . 

I drink tea everyday [I'm Srilankan c'mon] , I don't eat on time , Energy drinks at least 3 days a week , soft drinks everyday .

My good habit would be just that I drink shit loads of water , don't eat much junk food and wash myself at least 2 times a day 

Speaking of Dalmatian , they just released their concept picture


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

Dalmatian has changed too much ;_;


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

I don't recognise 3 of the members.

I like the tattoo's though. Idk why everyone in Kpop hates them.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

I THINK

it's Youngwan - Daniel - Inati - 

wait no

fuck, neither of the two left look like Jisu


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

I recognize Drama and Inati 

Isn't Jisu in the army or is it another member?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 6, 2012)

dari entered the army 

though i remember jisu being significantly taller than the others... all the guys in this pic have on big heeled shoes >_>


----------



## Hustler (May 6, 2012)

T-ara fanclub is called "Queens" , joins the elite ranks of Babys and Playgirls


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Fuck me!! why would they make her dance around with a fractured collarbone?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6TZq1ueOvs#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2012)

daw, woori is so cute

but poor hyunyoung.  i'm glad she's able to move and has energy it seems


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2012)

lolol Fany! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_2le3E5OMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

omfg yes i was looking for a link to the banana song


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2012)

Sora Aoi is the most overrated AV star ever.

Watched her videos and she's nothing compared to other AV's I've seen.

She'd still get totally wrecked tho


----------



## Sasori (May 7, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Eno you're like a saint compared to me . I can go days without cigarettes though , I guess I just crave for it when I see others smoking .
> 
> I drink tea everyday [I'm Srilankan c'mon] , I don't eat on time , Energy drinks at least 3 days a week , soft drinks everyday .
> 
> ...


DEM TATS

I want some tats now 

Clever use of the word Dalmation too.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Sora Aoi is the most overrated AV star ever.
> 
> Watched her videos and she's nothing compared to other AV's I've seen.



Such as...? 



Anyways, Taeyeon and Narsha on IY2 is subbed. 

Also I didnt know Suzy had that 4D thing going on in the way she talks in IY2, plus I like how she swore in the car and Yonghwa's reaction sitting next to her was like, _Did you just do that on camera...?!
_


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

new news article comeback speculation:
May: 2ne1
June: After School/Secret
July: T-ara/f(x)


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

But it's already May ..I'm sure we'll get YG girls before 2ne1 .

Apparently according to people Khun and Fany are dating , whadda playa


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

eh didn't YG say they'll debut in the Summer or smth? at the rate it's going, they'll debut in the 2nd half of the year


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Summer is just starting for them now?? I last read he'll be releasing information on members through out May , which is happening now .

Then again he barely ever sticks to his promises


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

I think it's Spring  I heard it only started getting warm over there recently, idk tho. June is probs what they consider Summer.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 7, 2012)

i want KARA comeback!~


----------



## Sera (May 7, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> new news article comeback speculation:
> May: 2ne1
> June: After School/Secret
> July: T-ara/f(x)



That sounds pretty good!


----------



## JJ (May 7, 2012)

Well, I'm a happy camper. MBLAQ (minus Mir) filmed Running Man today. 

Sistar is filming too?


----------



## Chloe (May 7, 2012)

“I actually tell Seohyun to try dating. I warn her by saying if she opens her eyes to dating too late, she might end up dating some weirdo like Heechul.” - Changmin


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

So she's saying Seobb might date a beard?



> Apparently according to people Khun and Fany are dating , whadda playa



What's with all the 2PMxSoshi pairings. 

I think YG girls are debuting soon with a duet with Big Bang.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

> What's with all the 2PMxSoshi pairings.
> 
> I think YG girls are debuting soon with a duet with Big Bang.


I was just browsing the Kpop forums , apparently they have couple Ipad cases and he was present at Fany's musical by himself . 

So people are just speculating . As long as he leaves Vic alone tbh .

I don't want a YG girls to debut with a duet with BB . It already happened with 2ne1 , I want something original .


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

Rumours of him and Vic were over pretty early, she's already with Changmin.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Lol noooooo!

I miss her weird ass . Is she still busy with her Chinese drama?


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

Oh I forgot she's with Kyuhyun

Yep she's awol in China, god knows when F(x) is coming back.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Why can't it be someone awesome like G-d or TOP?? 

I don't think Fx will be coming back for a while , may be end of the year and hopefully with something like Nu Abo


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

stop dragging f(x)'s comeback, easily SM's most shafted idol group =/

lbr this should've been an woogyu duet but it's nice the way it is. I hope they get a duet soon, it's rare that I think the main vocalists blend well together vocally & have gr8 chemistry


----------



## Spica (May 7, 2012)

Dat Hamm.

So sexy, so tight, so succulent, I had to spoiler-tag it.


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Spica said:


> Dat Hamm.
> 
> So sexy, so tight, so succulent, I had to spoiler-tag it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

my mum is watching fashion king rn and thinks Yuri isn't that pretty and is basic


----------



## Hustler (May 7, 2012)

Haha your mom is awesome . She's sexy overall but I wouldn't call her pretty either .


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

My mom thinks they're all basic, she takes proper piss out of Kim Hyun Joong.


----------



## Spica (May 7, 2012)

Mum loves KARA and SNSD. But she thought they were Thai first. Got real disappointed when they were just Koreans.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZrFSXBHjFQ4[/YOUTUBE]

Lol @ top comment.


Next thing you know they'll be making interracial children.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

Groundbreaking art. Lulz.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k23sKE4NJ0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuLSqMqhyPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 7, 2012)

I'd like a Kpop-idol's flawless skin today.

*bloated pizza-face*


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

Stop flirting with each other, I feel lonely now


----------



## Spica (May 7, 2012)

I stayed away from my Nutella jar today. 

Enno, we can have an illicit affair.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dz25HZ7E-A[/YOUTUBE]
I'm guessing this is a Ajax teaser, I got excited for nothing.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 7, 2012)

what the what

why does hara look 10x her usual creepy


----------



## Alien (May 7, 2012)

She looks off indeed.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 7, 2012)

bleah werent we supposed to get their solo songs =/


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Leessang comeback this month , fuck yeah!  This month is looking good with A-pink , Infinite , Leessang , Iu and we might get BB's new mv .

God damn that Hara teaser is indeed creepy as hell

Spica : The Gyul-sama running man episode you asked about


----------



## Adachi (May 8, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Leessang comeback this month , fuck yeah!


YES! Just when I started to get tired of their old album songs. LEESSANG LEESSANG LEESSANG LEESSANG

And wow, new thread already?


LOL at KJK


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Well deserved Baek Ji Young , she's doing well


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

she tookover IU in all the major charts as well, I think she's #1 on all


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

wouter are you now finding all of this?

if you want, they aired the full concert (not the encore concert) on Japan TV, Link removed


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

I posted this shit ages ago, probably when you were on hiatus.

his vocals are much more stable now, I just don't like his tone that much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

tbh I think Sungjong's tone is nice but he sounds like a breathless fairy in lives so I wouldn't want him to get more lines in the title track.

Dongwoo is easily 3rd best in Infinite singing wise now tho, this was from the encore concert


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

o and this is the solo ver of the recently released ballad by sunggyu @ the concert


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

hoya sounds like a goat half the time thats why I think Dongwoo's is better. I thought he was below Hoya last time but he's improved a lot in the concert perfs & all while Hoya hasn't really improved vocally

idk, I preferred it as a solo or maybe a Woohyun/Sunggyu duet. I don't like the group ver as much because a lot of them didnt fit this song.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

The song should have been a gyu solo.


----------



## Sera (May 8, 2012)

Will IU's new album be sold digitally only?

Edit: Never mind. It don't think it is.


----------



## Sasori (May 8, 2012)

Adachi said:


> YES! Just when I started to get tired of their old album songs. LEESSANG LEESSANG LEESSANG LEESSANG
> 
> And wow, new thread already?
> 
> ...


LITR         .


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

So the Open World CEO is going down for rape. But the more troubling thing is that the idols are getting off the charge because the Women didn't protest enough while they were being raped, and I repeat, the women are to blame for not saying no. Good one.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

disgusting =/


----------



## Sera (May 8, 2012)

People are speculating that Peach is about Taeyang?


----------



## Spica (May 8, 2012)

GO WATCH THE LATEST EPISODE OF ROCK LEE.

Gai-sensei is dressed up in Kara's Mister pants and doing the buttdance.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MHcyb5bTDU0[/YOUTUBE]

Funny.

Seohyun elbows Taeyeon...


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

cute, ara is everything  queen. leader, main vocal, visual, etc. stanning


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

The one who looks like Eunjung debut era?? she's really pretty

Listening to A-pinku and LOVING IT!

Hush is T-ara meets Kara but maybe it's just me but the whole album has the Kara feel to it. Eunji!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kGZmBbLtWg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5s6-FMHBcM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLpWVW0nNQ#![/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWx4RQMevro#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDxIqQJH23Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26LahDaa_VI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83JL02eMbxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)

the title track is too generic =/ it lacks some oomph.

will listen to the rest of the album later


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Hush & Bubibu are really nice but what i'm really happy about it is that they really stepped up and actually sound great


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Bubui sounds like old skool kpop girl group greatness. Hush isn't bad, the chorus needed to be more catchy. I'll probably like it more with the MV. Overall album sounds decent on first listen.

I don't like Hello Penus' song.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

Boy sounds so trashy 70s retro, I love it. I like Cat too. Hust are these all the songs? The first teaser song doesn't seem to be here.


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

I didn't post the intro and the one year anniversary song since they released that earlier, don't think I missed out on anything else 

Heres the intro  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq7ILX3WSYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7gUKXOESvo[/YOUTUBE]
I guess this wasn't a song.

The only problem with Hush is that weird Hush Hush part where it seems like some guy is singing it through autotune.

Also the album lacks a ballad but otherwise I like it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1tegsWJ4ww[/YOUTUBE]
This is good.


----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Da fuck??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--cGL6MJVZc#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garudo (May 8, 2012)

I was bored... 

Link removed


----------



## NudeShroom (May 8, 2012)

^now you have to do BB to a 2ne1 song


----------



## NudeShroom (May 8, 2012)

They put too much make up on for twinkle, Amber actually looks better than them here


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 8, 2012)

Garudo said:


> I was bored...
> 
> Link removed



Nicee!

Haha gota love troll Taengo!

She has a really nice voice , never noticed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4YvsziY2Po[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 9, 2012)

Hello is amazing, it's apparently written by someone who wrote for Koda Kumi & BoA before so I'm not surprised it's good. The other songs are alright but Hello is easily the best.

A Pink's album is decent but the overall feeling it gave me was meh. there wasn't really a song that made them stand out and the way they ordered the tracks was bad. The last track is a nice jam, should've been in the middle where the album got really boring. I like STEP as well. Bubui and Boy are alright but there's just no diversity in the album that makes it stand out, too much fillerish tracks. This is why I said before I prefer having a few bad songs rather than filler songs, at least those are gonna be hilarious & trainwrecky (see Act Cool).


----------



## Sasori (May 9, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> They put too much make up on for twinkle, Amber actually looks better than them here


That just looks like a guy...


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 9, 2012)

Sasori said:


> That just looks like a guy...



More so than Ren...? 

I like how people called him inverse Amber.


----------



## Naked (May 9, 2012)

By the way, that private Google concert is now open to the public and tickets are free.


> The final line-up of artists include TVXQ, Super Junior, Wonder Girls, Girls’ Generation, KARA, B2ST, MBLAQ, SISTAR, and f(x).


----------



## Alien (May 9, 2012)

IU teaser

Live To Rise

edit: posting it between tube tags ain't working so a normal link it is


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Alien (May 9, 2012)

thank    ye


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 9, 2012)

did you get hacked  at your dp and sig


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2012)

Naked said:


> By the way, that private Google concert is now open to the public and tickets are free.



I have a friend who I think lives near the HQ, i'm going to tell her because she likes B2st and WG. :3

Actually i'm sure she likes all of them, but she loves Yoseob.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2012)

Did you guys see the Junsu teaser? Wtf is that
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mznDzlESoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2012)

JYJ + Lady Gaga

do kinda want


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2012)

It sounds like Fergilicious.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udb1rOT48Mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 9, 2012)

also


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upbAbcTCDwA&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]
THIS IS WHAT TWINKLE SHOULD HAVE SOUNDED LIKE!!!!!!!!!!

Best fucking dance I've seen in forever (and I mean fun to watch), I hope their lives are good.

I've listened to it twice, best song this year

Sorry Busker Busker but you got beat song wise, though I doubt they could top your album.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2012)

If Jonghyun is over 5'7" I'll eat my shoe


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2012)

Sooyoung was wearing trainers, he was wearing shoe lifts and even then he was barely taller. The boy is probably 5'4.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2012)

Haha yeah on SGB right?

and here i thought he wasn't the type to be insecure D:


----------



## koguryo (May 9, 2012)

U-la-la U-la-la

Yoontaek has hair now:33

Love those guys.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 9, 2012)

ngl, Ulala Sessions' music always fits my style more than Busker Busker, i'll probably like their album more


----------



## Hustler (May 9, 2012)

Haha that MV was lot of fun

Seven is a lucky lucky man


----------



## Spica (May 9, 2012)

This is omg


I need to know who it is and where it's from.

Faintly related to Kpop.  It might be taekwondo.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 9, 2012)

I have no idea but I've seen that move before and it makes me feel sure it's staged. 



going with my gut

top is 100% inati

middle is 100% daniel

left I'm 90% sure is youngwon with long hair

right i think is new guy Simon

bottom i think is Jisu (based on face shape)

day day i miss thee


----------



## Hustler (May 9, 2012)

Looks like a demonstration Spica


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2012)

A pink fanboys are pretty loud.

B1a4's album has really grown on me, it's nothing amazing but it's decent.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 10, 2012)

They SHOULD'VE kept the Rokku Lee Go!

And that quality is so Japanese.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 10, 2012)

ikr =/ we'll get a better version eventually


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2012)

The MV doesn't go with the song.


----------



## Adachi (May 10, 2012)

Spica said:


> This is omg
> 
> 
> I need to know who it is and where it's from.
> ...


Isn't that Black Widow's famous move from Iron Man 2, with move force and rotation? Haven't watched The Avengers yet so don't know if that's in the film.


----------



## Garudo (May 10, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2012)

just saw avengers 

and yeah she did it a few times


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2012)

idk wat happened, but Hammie forgot her password to her twitter acc so she makes a new one lolol


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

5th potential member of YG 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GaA7n8t6kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

Adachi said:


> Isn't that Black Widow's famous move from Iron Man 2, with move force and rotation? Haven't watched The Avengers yet so don't know if that's in the film.



Aw thanks! 



Garudo said:


>



She's so pretty.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2012)

I hope that picture is a bad shot because the 5th YG girl's face scares me there.

cool dancing tho


----------



## Fran (May 11, 2012)

Had an amazing day teaching my lovely second graders at High School. If anyone wants a Korean High School Student as an EPal let me know, a few have expressed an interest in writing to English speaking people. They're really bright and enthusiastic.
(I'd obviously prefer it if you didn't point them to this site or troll them.)


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Just make sure Sasori doesn't get involved Matt.


----------



## Fran (May 11, 2012)

we must sacrifice some virgin korean girls to appease sasori
where am i going to find one of those?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2012)

oh god Jessica's pitch is just lllllllolllllll I called it the "Lazy Pitch"


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Did you guys see the racist Shinee post on Omona, the fuck is wrong with that place


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

^Not sure if you mean Omona or Korea.

But seriously, the commenters there.  And I thought _I_ was a Korea-critic.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

The arama post was gonna be a mess bu I thought Omona would use their brains, but that was a trainwreck.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2012)

it's overall a trainwreck in general at omona these days

btw, Lime - easily one of the best rookies this year, how did Pledis find a gem like her? Hits high notes, raps amazing & sings well.


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

Lime is the best name ever. My favourite citrus flavour. I hope she keeps her hair that way and doesn't change it like Jia did with her cutesy pink  Or hot blonde.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Lime seems like the main vocalist, wheres the Jessica lookalike?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2012)

injured her leg during practicing for mv filming, she's only appearing for radio shows

ara's the main vocal but her lines aren't really 'main vocal'-ish


----------



## Garudo (May 11, 2012)

Lime is just 
After CL and Amber, another rapgirl that goes into my favorite list 



Dat Bellybutton and Them Legs


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Damn those legs. 

Is that a skirt or a belt?


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Lime is a good rapper but it's all about Nara and Yoonjo for me 

RA : That girl is a Thai apparently . Seems to be a very multicultural group . I reckon she's pretty .

Vic wears thongs , what a freaky biatch 

Watching Hello Venus live , Ara looks much better live tbh


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Did you see them in those suits, Alice looked quite good too. Imo the Hello Venus style doesn't suit them but looks wise the're pretty good looking.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Nah just watching the performance RA posted . My dash is filled with Alice , she's good looking but the blonde hair looks odd on her .

They would be successful models tbh


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Goddess!

Yoonjo is cute , like Jisook cute but somewhat Alienish  . She does remind me of Vic, don't even know why .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Apink are doing really well on the charts.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

She looks like a mix of taeyeon and Jessica.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Apink are doing really well on the charts.


Goddess Eunji 

I'm happy for them . I really like Hush even though it's not the comeback of the year , i'm glad they stepped it up .


Ennoea said:


> She looks like a mix of taeyeon and Jessica.


More like Jisook and Jessica and quirky like Vic


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Not sure what was the Comeback of the year, probably Bad Boy though that wasn't exactly comeback


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I was watching Hush and Naeun and Chorong have small freaky hands lol. Eunji is perfectly proportioned.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Eh I really liked Big Bang and Busker Busker album wise

B.A.P and TaeTiSeo were solid 

So far every other comeback has been decent but nothing exceptional except the ones above

Eunji is too perfect to me lol . Amazing voice , beautiful body , cheery personality ..god knows why she's not a solo .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Lol where is this from? I think it's Bomi from A Pink.

Album wise I like the same, though maybe add Miss A mini wise since I really like the mini. Songwise Grasshopper and News were good too. The Infinite teaser sounded promising.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Oh yeah


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Totally forgot about the Grasshopper song , it was my jam for yonks . Yeah great comebacks from Sunny Hill too.

Touch really grew on me . I didn't like it at first but Lips is probably the best song n the mini .

That's from A-pink news 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow2sdNtGVP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Chorong and Ara are similar lol 

Always comes back to Hayoung


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

She's such a cry baby

Tiffany looking pretty:


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Nicki Minaj has such a big ass.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Hust do you know where this is from?


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Tiffany? 

NM : Obviously god had to compensate for her lack of brains


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

^ Who's that?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0P4AhwspKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Nine Muses Sera and Hyemi:

Hyemi is pretty. 

Sera though


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Hyemi keeps taking selcas of her eating stuff and i'm sure she's trying to get attention:


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

I know 4 members of 9 muses 

Eunji because everytime I look for A-pink Eunji , she's there . Sera because you guys posted her before and she's hot . Kyungri who looks like Hyorin a bit and Minha who I can't decide whether she's hot or not .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGdqXLQHNoo&list=UUoQIdt0bWPv3-_xuybJvTjQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
Those hairstyles are horrible, also Myungsoo making that face in the car lol.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I learnt their names but I keep forgetting them lol. I recognise the members of 9Muses though. They need to drop 4 of the members since it's all dead weight.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Aren't they 7 muses now anyway?? lol it's the problem with naming groups according to group numbers.

Who would you drop anyway?

I replayed that Infinite teaser like 3 times and I still can't tell whether it's Woohyun or Sungyeol with that long hair . L 

And TOP changed his hair , surprised he's not bald yet tbh


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I'd Keep:

Sera:

Hyuna:

Hyunjoo:

Tho I dislike her rapping
Hyemi:

Minah:

Seo Young:

Dump the rest.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Isn't the rest just 1 person? Kyungri?


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

Hyunjoo looks so derp, Seo Young looks like an incomplete Photoshop and Sera, that is not your angle. 

asdfgh


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

There's two more lol, heck dump Hyunjoo as well since her rapping grates me.

I have no idea how they can colour their hair so much, I'm surprised their scalp doesn't start bleeding from all te bleaching.


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

Must suck living in Asia and only around black-haired people. 

Live in Europe and you're unique. Like me.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

They all have weird mouths lol 

Looks wise i'd go, Sera > Kyungri = Minha > rest

Seriously how is "Alone" topping the charts for so long . The song is significantly better than So cool but still an average song at best .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Alone is pretty average, you can never tell what Korea will like.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Ugh Nara's hair is terrible during the lives , it's gota go

Eunjung and Gyuri have matching clothes , if they're not fucking then I dunno who is


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

So Sooyoung is 5'7 and Yoona 5'6. I'm not sure that's right.

Ukiss has 300,000 fans apparently


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't sound far off to me unless you meant both of their heights are off

Lol it's probably the same fan girls who keep claiming U-Kiss deserves everything with 10 different accounts


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Ukiss are the most underrated group in the world.

If she is 5'7 and she weighs around 47kg then she's ridiculously thin and needs help.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Everyone knows they're ridiculously underweight though , I mean look at them . Even if the company is lying about their height , those 2 need to gain weight .

That's one reason I like JYP though , he doesn't seem to put his artists on diet. Miss A's dorm is filled with junk food lol .


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

SM is just creepy. They want SNSD to be 9 long white sticks with heels.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2012)

in WGM the doctor chick said seohyun was 20lbs underweight, if you compare it to standard bmi it adds up that she's roughly 5'6, so it's easy to believe that the taller snsd member heights are accurate.  

ALSO SUNGYEOLS HAIR IS PERFECT

MAY IT NEVER CHANGE


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2012)

boyah~~~ SMTown this is they will not allow any kind of camera...cheap >.< 
Imma ask mah Sica..


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUyvHSbu6yM[/YOUTUBE]

hyogurliknowyouintohim

but you shouldn't stuff your chest like that 

edit: oh god i have no idea what style that was

but it was adorable

edit:


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

He is naked under the robe.

People die when they are killed.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I think his face been photoshopped lol.

Siwon can be quite confusing at times, not long ago he tweeted all his hotel details to fans so they could stalk him.

Sones claim Hyo is the hot and cold girl, she's really flirty but when a guy takes her seriously she'll run a mile.


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

What, Jay Park got  on Youtube? 

Clicked the subscription-link on Ryan Higa's Bromance vid and was like what

I wish I discovered TVXQ at a time when Jaejoon wasn't a creepy looking puppet.



Oh you cute adorable uke-ish Jaejoong.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

She was pretty good

Lol at Siwon


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

It happens, most likely it's Youtube being douchey. They deleted his account before too.

Can Taeyeon stop doing so many adlibs, it's overkill.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ngo6CGwg5Pw[/YOUTUBE]

I don't get whats special yet lol

baby pics at the end


this is like the inverse version of dear mom hehe


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

Peniel is suppoused to be an american right, I can't understand what he's saying lol.

The pics are pretty adorable.


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

Old, but Gyulsama singing Maria is so awesome. I love her voice, it sounds like one of those 80s-90s Japanese anime singers. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6--k95_rko[/YOUTUBE]

There needs to be a studio version


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

This is apparently Jay Park


----------



## NudeShroom (May 11, 2012)

^when the wig flies off it's definitely him 

but oh god i did think it was a chick


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2012)

I was thinking, that chick is a bad ass, but then it's just Jay Park.


----------



## Hustler (May 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I was thinking, that chick is a bad ass, but then it's just Jay Park.



 Same

Damn Sora really did change it around


----------



## Spica (May 11, 2012)

^Please say that's a shadow and not a slight 'stache I'm seeing on her upper lip.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 11, 2012)

damn dongwoo has navy blue hair for this comeback & it looks nice


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is apparently Jay Park



Oh god.


----------



## koguryo (May 12, 2012)

My Korean friends started talking about memes in our kakaotalk chatroom.  I've never been so confused.


----------



## Spica (May 12, 2012)

43 kg is NOT absolutely normal for people of anything higher than 165 cm. Be it Asian or not. Stop pulling the crappy race-card, fangirls.


----------



## Sasori (May 12, 2012)

Ren


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2012)

My sister is 5'3, I asked her if it's healthy and she said that they're severely malnourished if they're actually 5'7 and weight 47 kg.


----------



## Fran (May 12, 2012)

I'm Asian and weigh about 48kg , BMI of around 16 I think. I work out loads and eat healthily now, but when I was younger, I had a really bad diet.



i am okay with this.


----------



## Spica (May 12, 2012)

I'm 5'8 and been down to 49kg (now 53-55). It's not really that bad there but I can't imagine 43 kg being anywhere healthy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMANMIe0ZZI[/YOUTUBE]
Far too funny not to post

I want an Ulala Session set but can't find any gifs


----------



## NudeShroom (May 12, 2012)

^wtf am i watching o_o

[YOUTUBE]vqNV_WiEtcU[/YOUTUBE]

nice outfit


----------



## Adachi (May 12, 2012)

She's like a winking master now.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

bah how much longer till infinite


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

I dunno what happened to Suzy but she doesn't look bored anymore . She actually looks very cheery and expresses herself in a very cute 4D way lol .

I guess you could put that as to why she's becoming a better actress even though I haven't seen her latest stuff

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6Vr916BTtk#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Garudo (May 13, 2012)

Not really K-Pop related (But involving a Korean), but this is just gold


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

I'm feeling really down atm.

And I have no one to talk to.

Neither do I want to talk about it.

Cheer me up please


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

> ​


Hi. I like your hair.


----------



## Garudo (May 13, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Garudo said:


> Thank You!​


May I ask for your name?


----------



## Garudo (May 13, 2012)

I have a feeling this is a trap


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Everything is a trap.


----------



## Garudo (May 13, 2012)

​


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

It looks like she's shaking the picture.


----------



## Sera (May 13, 2012)

Zinger.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

DAT CLEAVAGE


----------



## Noda. B (May 13, 2012)

woah a fanclub name that actually makes sense and isn't cringeworthy?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

F.A.P would have been the greatest fanclub name ever


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

Diadem is still the best one imo

FAP would of made the most sense, fans of absolute perfection


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UslqIyPZsic[/YOUTUBE]
Lol.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Diadem is still the best one imo
> 
> FAP would of made the most sense, fans of absolute perfection



Diadem is not the official FC name , it's Queens lol

If Zinger doesn't take the best selcas I dunno who does? she looks amazing in them


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

she always chooses great angles to show off her features as well, love it.

finally watching BoA on RM, she's such an absolute cutie~


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

^  She was pissed when Kwangsoo took her name tag off


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Diadem is not the official FC name , it's Queens lol
> 
> If Zinger doesn't take the best selcas I dunno who does? she looks amazing in them



well shit lol

stupid sbs has already blocked the tts performance for today...


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

Seohyun improved a ton this week it's amazing. She was rather breathy last week & had some trouble with her high note but damn, she was solid throughout this week & hit that high note really well this week.

 i'm on the first ep of BoA's still. can't wait for the girl group ep. I haven't watched a lot of RM recently, some of the guests look really boring to me, I'll just watch out for ones I'm interested in (the Man U guy is next week apparently?)


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

Woops sorry for spoiling . JYP episode wasn't bad and the latest one was pretty good since there were no guests till the end .

I really like BlackJacks and Inspirits as fan club names , at least you don't have to cringe every time you say it lol


----------



## Kagawa (May 13, 2012)

JYP episode was a money saver, boring episode. 

Yeah i heard park ji sung will be on the next episode, should be interesting.. he usually is quite a reserved fellow.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Woops sorry for spoiling . JYP episode wasn't bad and the latest one was pretty good since there were no guests till the end .
> 
> I really like BlackJacks and Inspirits as fan club names , at least you don't have to cringe every time you say it lol



I dunno BJs is pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

It's been hectic but I've seen a few RM eps, pretty good but I haven't seen the yoomes Bond one yet.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> I dunno BJs is pretty cringeworthy.



Not really considering their name is 2ne1 , I reckon it's pretty clever


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

Hust.....

Just think.



BJ.







THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

Dirty mind Spica.


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I think the Korean wave will eventually lose popularity across Asia. It's still in it's early stages of being at it's peak imo. I mean a lot of Japanese, Chinese, Filipinos, and even some Europeans are crazed about this subculture within in South Korea. Benefits of this economically speaking is undeniably good, but in some ways it grows into an unhealthy obsession - especially for the upbringing of most South Korean students who get deeply influenced to conform to what they see on television, and it gets them early one (perhaps 5 or 6). Developing in them a sense of valuing vanity, pride, materialism, etc. I don't mean to come off judgmental but it's gotten to the point where parents force their child into plastic surgery and meet a standard of beauty or talent that becomes an idol / obsession for them. It's all star and glamour behind the screen but they're a lot that goes on that people have to get their hands dirty. Anyways, there's no shame in liking it. Personally I don't find any of them actual talents, although the try to achieve and maintain an image of self-perfection and with style, they just lack the genuine and sincerity of producing and making good music (they're few exceptions, but I can't say you can find them in the mainstream or conventional interest). It's like they're in it for the attention and trying to live off the attention they get off from fans. And trust me living in South Korea, and meeting aspiring artists/ models/ singers) it's hard to encounter someone genuine and sincere about the vocation within that industry. I don't doubt their clean motive at first, but it just slowly becomes more or less shallow later on. And this kind of culture really demands a lot to the South Korean people as well. So many women trying to find beauty within themselves through plastic surgeries, expensive luxury bags, etc. It's like relationships here don't go beyond how much money you have or how you look. It's oppressive and stressful and I understand why there is such a high suicide rate. I don't have a heart for Korea to change it, because it's just a cultural norm / trend. I think eventually it will die out. Its recycled stuff anyways, or there might be a turn or shift attention on other things. There's my two cents.

p.s. It not only affects Korean population but Japanese as well. I've seen a handful or crowd of Japanese coming to Korea to embrace something that is actually only an escape from the reality they're living in. It's nothing special. It's almost as if they're normal people who just have singing or being an entertainer as an occupation. So I don't see any point in drooling and waiting in line for hours over people who are "skilled" at a certain thing.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

What Eno said

Holy tl;dr batman


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

Just saying the harm the Korean entertainment industry does towards use and cultural standings within Korea and even Japan. It really affects the lifestyle and core belief and values of Korean people in a negative way.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

I totally agree with the wall of text. 




Ennoea said:


> Dirty mind Spica.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

I agree Lupin. But Kpop is just a extreme representation of the screwed up social problems.


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

^: The irony of that irony is that people are not ignorant of that but still choose to engage and immerse themselves within that stream of idea in Korea. I agree some people don't know any better. Still it's really sad because I've seen extreme cases.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

let's be honest here, while I agree the whole thing on beauty standards in Korea (and plastic surgery)., it's not something exclusive to them. It's also a large part of entertainment in American Culture (as well as China/Taiwan WAY before the first Korean wave even hit Asia). It's a worldwide issue, to blame it all on Hallyu alone is ridiculous. 

And well, I think some individuals are genuinely passionate about singing/dancing/rapping that they do while some others are clearly in it to get themselves into a better footing in the entertainment industry and expand their careers into acting (Jiyeon is a great example of this really). In any entertainment industry, there's always people who are in it to be famous, it's not something 'shocking' or exclusive to the idol industry alone (the Kardashians/Paris Hilton anyone?).

there's ~always~ crazies in every fandom, Jpop, english boy bands, etc. it's being highlighted more in the K-Pop fandom because they're the new wave now.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

I think the obsession with PS has always been there but in'tl fans became more aware of it because of the Hallyu . 

Seriously Meagan Fox doesn't even cop half the shit a K-pop star goes through after PS and the funny thing is it's always the intl fandom as if they just choose to ignore everything that goes on in the western countries . 

Hasn't Japan/Korea always had the highest suicide rate?


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

^Like I tell you, it's not something exaggerated. You'd have to live here to understand the reality of how much it affects the culture and people here. It drives normal average everyday people to do crazy things. I don't mean to judge, but I was too caught up in that but I only regretted it later on. Like Ennonea said, they're some socially effed up things here. Although all cultures do share that. 

I'm not trying to impose that my argument is valid or anything. I just saw firsthand what it can do to the mind of an individual from a young age in Korea. Since I've taught students here as well. And I'm not speaking out of spite either. Just saying there's more to it than idolizing the next big artist.


edit

I feel like we more or less make compromises within ourselves as well others to reduce how big of a problem it really is. Although people may call me a cynic / jaded I can't say it's helping Korean culture or it's fan either.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

The suicide rate in Japan/Korea is not due to entertainment but due to decades of society/culture at work.

Students in japan/korea have it the worst, they have to study even on weekends and it's so grade orientated it's ridiculous. The stress they receive is enormous and add to the fact a lot of students are bullied, suicide to some of them, seems like an easy escape.

Single women and men above 30 are condemned and men without well paying jobs are considered absolute failures over there, etc.

Make a mistake in your career? solution: suicide. there's a few articles about how some people fucked up in their career (I think a policeman recently committed suicide due to an error he made) commit suicide because they let themselves down.

I don't think it's ~fair~ to bring down EVERYTHING to the hallyu. it's a lot of culture society there has that has been there for decades. Entertainment has only helped fan the flames that have existed before.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

There's a certain amount of responsibility that a person has to take. When I read girls discussing how their boyfriend will never be good enough for them because he doesn't look or act like a certain Idol, I also lose the will the live. But reality is that those girls have their own issues. I imagine in a few years we'll read about the influx of girls maintaining that kpop ruined their lives or their standards but that's up to them. They have a brain to know where to draw a line.

At countless points Kpop has shown to be nothing but a mirage, look at the amount of scandals involving idols or companies have been surfacing day in and day out. If you still can't differentiate between real life and an entertainment industry then you really should stop following kpop.

As for the image issues, yes it's hideously vain and shallow at times. But these guys and girls have gone through surgery, cosmetic treatments and god knows what, and still come out looking wholly average. I just don't take that side of it so seriously, perhaps I don't have huge self esteem issues but thinking so and so are perfect, it's subjective. The average person on the street is just as good looking as an idol. But this is everywhere, this isn't just an Asian problem. No point saying only Korean has ridiculously highly beauty standards.



> Personally I don't find any of them actual talents, although the try to achieve and maintain an image of self-perfection and with style, they just lack the genuine and sincerity of producing and making good music (they're few exceptions, but I can't say you can find them in the mainstream or conventional interest).



Meh they're idols, not musicians. Plenty are still talented at singing and dancing though. And Kpop has shown to be quite innovative. 

There's sincerity there.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

I see your point Lupin but some people just always feel the need to cling on to something to feel secure , in this case it's Hallyu .

 I don't think every problem you mentioned would stop just by getting rid of K-pop , people will move on to movie stars/drama stars etc etc .

There are far worse problems related to stars in countries like India/Srilanka/Pakistan , people burn themselves to death as a tribute to their favourite movie star/politicians but we don't hear about it because international fans are not exposed to it .


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

walls of text

i just came here to see pretty pictures


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

The important thing is to realise Korea isn't perfect of some candy land filled with Jaejoong lookalikes that some Intl fans have fetisihised it to be. It's a normal country. Though I do remember getting in a discussion with some girl who said that Korea had the highest rate of Surgery in the World. Kpop is just a reflection of those social problems. It is an incredibly insular country, with strangely specific beauty standards. But then I imagine hell of alot of Koreans are sick of it aswell.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> walls of text
> 
> i just came here to see pretty pictures


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

Pakistan is so fucking shallow Hust. Asia in general has issues with their own ethnicity. I won't even go in to how screwed up Pakistan is in their attempts to shed their own culture and try to become Westernised. I know people that think it's lowly to speak Urdu and used to look down on anyone who can't speak perfect English.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

Nude, as a moderator you need to realize that we are serious and highly intelligent members who enjoy sociologically critical and sophisticated discussions about the topic of this thread.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

^ That's not allowed in this thread


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Spica said:


> I dunno BJs is pretty cringeworthy.


Not if you are on the receiving end.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Pakistan is so fucking shallow Hust. Asia in general has issues with their own ethnicity. I won't even go in to how screwed up Pakistan is in their attempts to shed their own culture and try to become Westernised. I know people that think it's lowly to speak Urdu and used to look down on anyone who can't speak perfect English.



Eh yeah speaking of issues with ethnicities , ours has been going on for 30 odd years . 

Pakistan is too confusing . I see one side is too hardcore about everything and the other is trying to be westernized?


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

Yeah I don't mean to target and bash. I appreciate your thoughts and opinions on this. 

My sister works at a Korean academy and she experienced first hand there was a student who was provocatively being abused because of how she looked - there was the workload of studying as well which is overbearing among South Korean students to begin with. Besides the point, she committed suicide by jumping of a ten story building despite her efforts in trying to change her looks. Pretty shallow, but my sister did notice how much she attempted to do this by changing herself week by week. Changing hairstyles, wearing different clothing, etc. They're reoccurring cases like these because society demands so much out of these individuals at an early age. And I'm not exclusively using K-pop, but the entertainment industry in general. They're also extreme cases like shut-ins that need professional help (as well as Japanese who become introverts not letting themselves out of their homes because they feel so inadequate and insecure about themselves due to their looks, careers, background, etc. - there is a term for this, and I'm sure you're familiar with it as well) . Yes Korea is very image-oriented and driven solely on how society perceives and views them. Thus they're very concerned about what the other party views them as since they're carrying the reputation of a family-name and their own plans in life. I think it's safe to say and agree that culture somehow dictates the way the individual thinks, speaks, and acts. It's almost like brainwashing. 
I don't want to pursue a long debate. 

I've read your thoughts on this as well and I appreciate the amount of cooperation there is in it. 
I haven't had a good experience in Korea for the past three years. I just have had bad encounters in Korea generally speaking. With people and cultural things that I couldn't find myself adapting to. I just want to say the image the Korean entertainment gives off is a fantasy / lie that people uselessly pursue. They're a handful of social problems people refuse to acknowledge but continue go about living as if there's nothings wrong... I don't know sorry... ㅋㅋㅋ I'll stop here.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

Let's discuss the issues surrounding Aegyo and how it negatively portrays women as Children that need a man to take care of them


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The important thing is to realise Korea isn't perfect of some candy land filled with Jaejoong lookalikes that some Intl fans have fetisihised it to be. It's a normal country. Though I do remember getting in a discussion with some girl who said that Korea had the highest rate of Surgery in the World. Kpop is just a reflection of those social problems. It is an incredibly insular country, with strangely specific beauty standards. But then I imagine hell of alot of Koreans are sick of it aswell.



ia, the world is a fucked up place. No country is perfect, there are many problems in every country. The entertainment industry just helps fuel the problems that already exist.

Lupin, I think Korea really isn't the place for you, if you haven't adapted to way culture works there after staying there for three years. There's a lot of social problems in Asia in general, and we are less accepting than the West with regards to image.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I don't know about you guys but I think the Korean wave will eventually lose popularity across Asia. It's still in it's early stages of being at it's peak imo. I mean a lot of Japanese, Chinese, Filipinos, and even some Europeans are crazed about this subculture within in South Korea. Benefits of this economically speaking is undeniably good, but in some ways it grows into an unhealthy obsession - especially for the upbringing of most South Korean students who get deeply influenced to conform to what they see on television, and it gets them early one (perhaps 5 or 6). Developing in them a sense of valuing vanity, pride, materialism, etc. I don't mean to come off judgmental but it's gotten to the point where parents force their child into plastic surgery and meet a standard of beauty or talent that becomes an idol / obsession for them. It's all star and glamour behind the screen but they're a lot that goes on that people have to get their hands dirty. Anyways, there's no shame in liking it. Personally I don't find any of them actual talents, although the try to achieve and maintain an image of self-perfection and with style, they just lack the genuine and sincerity of producing and making good music (they're few exceptions, but I can't say you can find them in the mainstream or conventional interest). It's like they're in it for the attention and trying to live off the attention they get off from fans. And trust me living in South Korea, and meeting aspiring artists/ models/ singers) it's hard to encounter someone genuine and sincere about the vocation within that industry. I don't doubt their clean motive at first, but it just slowly becomes more or less shallow later on. And this kind of culture really demands a lot to the South Korean people as well. So many women trying to find beauty within themselves through plastic surgeries, expensive luxury bags, etc. It's like relationships here don't go beyond how much money you have or how you look. It's oppressive and stressful and I understand why there is such a high suicide rate. I don't have a heart for Korea to change it, because it's just a cultural norm / trend. I think eventually it will die out. Its recycled stuff anyways, or there might be a turn or shift attention on other things. There's my two cents.
> 
> p.s. It not only affects Korean population but Japanese as well. I've seen a handful or crowd of Japanese coming to Korea to embrace something that is actually only an escape from the reality they're living in. It's nothing special. It's almost as if they're normal people who just have singing or being an entertainer as an occupation. So I don't see any point in drooling and waiting in line for hours over people who are "skilled" at a certain thing.


You basically described EVERY culture in the world.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

<333


Spica said:


> Nude, as a moderator you need to realize that we are serious and highly intelligent members who enjoy sociologically critical and sophisticated discussions about the topic of this thread.



I do too normally, but I'm sleepy.  

I'll probably read the walls later


----------



## アストロ (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I don't want to pursue anymore conversations that might lead to an argument... 

I guess I don't belong anywhere :/ or I just care too much, or worse I'm not adaptable


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Sorry I don't want to pursue anymore conversations that might lead to an argument...
> 
> I guess I don't belong anywhere :/ or I just care too much, or worse I'm not adaptable



Oh no you're perfectly fine.  

The good thing about this thread is that the people in here aren't raging assholes, I assure you that of every single one of them.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

I just think that Lupin needed to vent. (Please don't worry about it Lupin!)

Sure most / if not all countries are like this but I feel the social pressure is stronger in for example South Korea because they have a uniform ideal that is being pushed down their throat by the media and society. V-neck, S-line, Bagel girl, aegyo, aegyo-sai, small high nose, milky white skin and big clear eyes with double eyelids.


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

I don't see any arguments in here.


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

You're a good person but too much of an idealist lol

No matter what you do you can't change a whole country/culture , everyone has their own problems . If it's really bothering you then as RA said it's not the place for you .


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

Don't apologise for having an opinion mate. Familial responsibility is a huge problem is in most Asian families. It's even in mine, my mother has ridiculously high standards for instance and it's been the cause of many family problems. It's really not inherent to Korea. 

Those young girls do lack support, you read about mothers being "disappointed" in their kids looks, no wonder those girls have no self esteem.



> Pakistan is too confusing . I see one side is too hardcore about everything and the other is trying to be westernized?



It's a big country with 200 million people, it's a very conflicted country. There's high rates of Unemployment, Corruption, Paranoia against the US and India is state funded. But seriously most of the Urban areas are really Western, my cousins used to discuss things that even made me blush


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

Enno, you're Pakistani? My best friend from Norway is halfie and said that LOL is a naughty word. Is that true?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

Lupin, don't worry about it too much. I think you just needa find someplace else that would suit you more. from the way you post here, the culture here in Korea (and largely, Asia), seems to be one that just doesn't suit you at all, we're not as open or as accepting yet compared to the west.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

> My best friend from Norway is halfie and said that LOL is a naughty word.



It can mean Penis if you add a a U in there but Idk what he's talking about.

I've never thought the UK to be a very shallow place, I wonder if One Direction will lead many guys to feel insufficient?


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

One direction?  The fans are just as crazy as K-pop fans

Is this true?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

^It's true lol.


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

I don't find UK shallow, but being at an art uni filled with hipsters and "alternatives" isn't really....  Also Cornwall is a pretty chill place. But at least there's nothing on TV that tells you how you should be or look like. There's something called "English rose" but there's no physical ideal you're pressured to achieve or anything, unlike SK.  

In Norway we have this awful teen-phenomenon called rosabloggers. Hugely popular female bloggers on the Norwegian version of Blogspot/etc who have huge influence on the trends of female teenagers. The onesie-trend? Started by a previous #1 rosablogger.  They can get up to 70 000 daily readers, that's a lot for a country with only 5 mill citizens. Just check the blogs under  and cringe.

Most of them are blonde, solarium-users and blog about fashion, makeup and training/health etc. What's different from Youtube-gurus? They've had skin doctors and other health experts speak out against them because they promote anorexia and skin cancer (with their regular use of tanning studios). There was this shit-storm about a "Barbie" drug that would give people darker skin, higher sex drive and thinner bodies and one of the top 10 was a big promoter of the drug.

I suspected that at least one or two are Poes but one rosablogger is worse than that Nebraska woman Enno linked a while ago.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2012)

Worse than the homophobic moron who claimed gay children rape other children hetero in the playground


----------



## Sasori (May 13, 2012)

Eh, with big populations, it's hard to say what is representative of the culture as a whole, simply because of the sheer subcultures within them.

Imo, London is extremely shallow and fashion orientated rather than physical beauty orientated. I'm of such culture and I love it :>

It makes me hate myself and kills my self-confidence.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Worse than the homophobic moron who claimed gay children rape other children hetero in the playground



that thing was freaking hilarious

i need a transcript for that however, i could barely hear the old batshit lady


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

Enno. She was more of a racist than anything. Called all immigrants rapists and basically screw poor people and so on. 

I liked the previous #1 because she was more of a annoyingly "perfect" person than today's unintelligent tan-blondes. She also stayed away from political issues and controversial topics. Haters were hating because she was the top blogger but it truly escalated after she briefly became a pop star and got invited to guest speak about social media and blogging at renowned institutes.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

He meant this I think lol



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMANMIe0ZZI[/YOUTUBE]
> Far too funny not to post
> 
> I want an Ulala Session set but can't find any gifs


----------



## Spica (May 13, 2012)

What are your guys thoughts on official lyric videos? It seems like a trend in American vids. Do you think we'll see them in Kpop soon?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

i don't even bother reading them tbh, I can just go search for the lyrics on google or something anyway.

as for top bloggers, Xiaxue is probably the most 'famous' (or rather infamous) blogger in Singapore, everyone seems to know her and have an opinion on her. the fact that she even reached some sort of international fame and sparks debates on tumblr is hilar.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 13, 2012)

mithra back from military


----------



## Hustler (May 13, 2012)

He looks healthy 

There's a girl who works at the Korean netcafe who looks like Lee Chae Young but fairer and bustier , talk about instant boner

[sp][/sp]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 13, 2012)

holy shit

mithra is skinny


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> holy shit
> 
> mithra is skinny



He must have worked hard.


----------



## Naked (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sure I like him that skinny. Rap groups always need a chubby member.


----------



## Zach (May 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> He looks healthy
> 
> There's a girl who works at the Korean netcafe who looks like Lee Chae Young but fairer and bustier , talk about instant boner
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Work your moves on her

Nice


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2012)

The whole net cafe pervs on her and she loves it too lol

No chance


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

You may have no chance but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Garudo (May 14, 2012)

This is why God created this smiley:


----------



## Zach (May 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> The whole net cafe pervs on her and she loves it too lol
> 
> No chance


Figures, hot girls are always surrounded by vultures in the form of men. 

There's a cute Korean exchange student at my school but she's always too busy studying lol. 


Eternal Goob said:


> You may have no chance but it doesn't hurt to try.



This


----------



## アストロ (May 14, 2012)

Placing girls on pedestals inevitably leads to a broken heart (normally the kind of girls that like whoring the attention). Not to say she is or anything, but still. I've had experience first-hand.


----------



## Zach (May 14, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Placing girls on pedestals inevitably leads to a broken heart (normally the kind of girls that like whoring the attention). Not to say she is or anything, but still. I've had experience first-hand.



Very true               .


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2012)

Meh can't fall for every hot chick you see


----------



## Zach (May 14, 2012)

I don't fall for any unless I get close to them. Even then not a guarantee.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2012)

God I love her hair


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> The whole net cafe pervs on her and she loves it too lol
> 
> No chance


You mean no chance for her :ho

Organize a gangbang, get all the guys in on it.

It would be easy to persuade them especially when you make the first move.

Come in one day with rope and tape. Knock that bitch out promptly and declare that anyone who wants a piece of this ass help you out.

Then you take the first share cos it's your idea after all. (Well technically mine, so you should at least send me pics/vids)




Actually where is this Korean net cafe I'll come right now.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2012)

Meeeeeeeeeeeeethra <3


----------



## Spica (May 14, 2012)

Sasori, sometimes I have no idea if you're serious or not.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

Trust Sasori to give you a solution

There are some gorgeous Asian girls in my campus, there was this really pretty Japanese girl I was once friends with, I used to help her save her work, I was her Superman


----------



## Sabi (May 14, 2012)

oh my god

oh my god

Big Bang is going on a world tour


----------



## Chloe (May 14, 2012)

Beast did a world tour first. Copy cats 

I'd see them if they came to Sydney if it's cheap.
It's a shame I only care about Daesung tho, otherwise I might actually care more.


----------



## Spica (May 14, 2012)

A "world" tour, or a _real_ world tour?


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

They announced the World Tour months ago. Still no dates or cities then.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 14, 2012)

kinda like this as a title track


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

I like the title track but it's way too over produced, it never stops and you never hear the beat much.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

The big problem with chaser is that it had the great beat in the teaser but that's not in the song except for one part.


----------



## Sasori (May 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Trust Sasori to give you a solution
> 
> There are some gorgeous Asian girls in my campus, there was this really pretty Japanese girl I was once friends with, I used to help her save her work, I was her Superman


Once?!?! Used to!!??! Was!?!?!?!

I am so mad at you right now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

We had nothing in common lol, it was really awkward with her but she was really sweet, she even invited me to her Birthday party. Her boyfriend didn't like me much


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (May 14, 2012)

Can't stop listening to this Intro, wish it was a full song tho 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULLTkp1Mc90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

Hara's scandalous pic:

Apparently DSP are suing them for trying defame Kara.


----------



## アストロ (May 14, 2012)

Saw this on allkpop as well. Japanese people are perverted and just as socially effed up as South Korea. Good god. Seriously. I wonder how this will affect the industry in Japan and if K-pop bands are willing to market despite the yen.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

Crotch shots are pretty much everywhere though, paparazzi just love that.


----------



## アストロ (May 14, 2012)

Korean netizens though. hm...


----------



## Spica (May 14, 2012)

You go DSP.

What I like about Kpop compared to Jpop is that at least the women aren't dressed up in underwear and school uniforms to fetishly appeal to a stereotypically perverted male demography. Forever hating on AKB48 and all its sister groups. It was a good decision to ban idols from promoting and/or wearing school uniforms or whatever it was.  /notjustsayingthatbecauseimalmost20 

Also, any country that still keeps the stupid host hair style I can't stop reposting in trend.

You die.


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2012)

All netizens spread it around, if it's Hwayoung's slip or some sex tape.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 14, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Meh can't fall for every hot chick you see



Oops...story of my life. 

I get so devo when she comes along bringing around her bf and Im to myself like,, _Idiot! Of course she would have a boyfriend._


----------



## Sabi (May 14, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Beast did a world tour first. Copy cats
> 
> I'd see them if they came to Sydney if it's cheap.
> It's a shame I only care about Daesung tho, otherwise I might actually care more.





Spica said:


> A "world" tour, or a _real_ world tour?





Ennoea said:


> They announced the World Tour months ago. Still no dates or cities then.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> We?ve just been informed that Big Bang will be holding their very first world tour, titled ?ALIVE TOUR 2012? this year through Live Nation.
> 
> Fans will finally have their wishes come true, as the 5-member boy band will make various stops at different cities. Our sources at YG Entertainment have informed us that Big Bang will perform in 25 cities in 16 countries.
> 
> ...






I've only seen on facebook that they'll be performing in Japan and Korea of course, other cities and countries have not been updated yet.


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2012)

Found this on dummy's sig lol , so many Suju stans before


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NudeShroom (May 14, 2012)

I remember, he had the Sorry Sorry sig haha.


----------



## Spica (May 14, 2012)

Wouter, you obsessed fanboy.


----------



## Hustler (May 14, 2012)

Sasori said:


> You mean no chance for her :ho
> 
> Organize a gangbang, get all the guys in on it.
> 
> ...



Fuck this scenario played in my head and I actually contemplated doing it for a second 

Only Sasori could promote rape and be cool about it


----------



## Noda. B (May 15, 2012)

lol so I showed my friend Warrior today. She didn't realize they were singing "warrior" and thought the chorus consisted of them just roaring and grunting


----------



## Chloe (May 15, 2012)

A-Jax.

Personally I love it. I might stan them.
Hara looks creepy as fuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_XBL6sQffA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

being unemployed in Korea, sucks.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

^ What happened to your job?


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

I used to work for an English Book Publishing company. But they laid of a few of their workers, me included.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

I heard Korea might be going back in to recession:S

The Tittays (yes that's what their name will be from now on) review was actually quite funny.


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOvV0M7V4bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Enobro , have a good one!


----------



## Spica (May 15, 2012)

It's not even the 16th yet in any timezone.

Is it?

If so, happy B-day.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

It is for me lol , just thought i'd wish him before I knock out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBi0tattU10#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Holy crap you're so ahead.

Well it's the 16th in Korea, and that's the zone this thread should be considered in. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ENNO

AND HOLY SHIT INPINITU


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

Not my favourite Inpinnitu title track , will give rest of the album a shot . Dalmatian's song is nice though ..

Lovey Dovey Gangkiz version and it's only part 1? good luck making me watch another one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU9r1WfPIEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3cFhyHOMxrk[/YOUTUBE]

First time listening to this song and I can't help but fall in love with it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG-QytuST4I[/YOUTUBE]


Someone needs to gif this.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys, it's not till tomorrow though. I bet noone will remember it in my family though

Epik High are pretty much perfect Goob so check out their albums.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG-QytuST4I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Someone needs to gif this.



Second highest comment has it right 

She ended up promoting SNSD by failing


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

I will Ennoea, and happy birthday. :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

It's just so bad, lmao Jess is hilarious.


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

And I thought nothing could beat this  . Wasn't Sica really good at sports?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_pVBKCNSAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

^It's easy to pitch a bad ball lol, specially if you release at the wrong time


----------



## Hustler (May 15, 2012)

Lol fair enough


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

To be fair Jessica was trying to imitate the pros, trying to do some sort of fastball

all the others (including sadako in the clip) played it safe and released it over their heads lol


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> [YOUTUBE]3cFhyHOMxrk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> First time listening to this song and I can't help but fall in love with it.


Get used to it man, Mithra is back


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Get used to it man, Mithra is back



Can't wait for new stuff from them.


----------



## Naked (May 15, 2012)

Leessang's new album is supposed to be out already, right?


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

Not out yet. There haven't even been any previews.


----------



## Sera (May 15, 2012)

My Taetiseo CD finally came today.


----------



## Kagawa (May 15, 2012)

Running man out


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

I was reading Arama and those pricks were blaming Hara for not sitting crossed legged.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I was reading Arama and those pricks were blaming Hara for not sitting crossed legged.



lol idiots




Sungyeol has ruined my bias list/partially my sexuality.  I was thinking about him walking towards the camera at work today.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2012)

It's the long hair Cara. First Ren and now him


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

I KNOW

but tbh for me I like manlier guys (how do I explain this?! why is everything so confusing?) AND THAT STARE

i mean Ren has that beautiful look where he's all like, i'm so pretty, angh

Sungyeol has the whole SEXY MAN STARE going on.  and me gusta.

Sungjong also looks amazing this mv, hell all of them do

fucking infinite.  so fucking awesome.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2012)

it doesn't seem to be as catchy as their past songs, but I like that the sound is distinctively Infinite yet it isn't a copy of any of their other songs.

I love how sharp the choreo is


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

I feel good.

Oh and in the Infinite MV, L looks like he's having fun in the spinning car


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2012)

f(x) is already in LA lolol


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Trying to start Tumblr... not sure what doing

I don't even know if anyone can see the gifs I posted


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2012)

followed ya ^^


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Awesome, following  back.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

Tumblr is evil.  Stop using it, Nudes, before it is too late.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tumblr is evil.  Stop using it, Nudes, before it is too late.



sorry but it declared war the moment it didn't take some of my gifs

my new motive is to make it my bitch


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2012)

your gifs need to be under 1MB i think.

do you need any reccs?

I followed you, mine's omygyu.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> your gifs need to be under 1MB i think.
> 
> do you need any reccs?
> 
> I followed you, mine's omygyu.



yeah gary just told me that it has this weird limit in place, i resized them all though so they're working now

i'm good for the most part, i won't follow too much until i understand wtf is going on better 

o my gyu hahahha that's cute

edit: I only decided to join because gary encouraged me after I made him the arya gif (i reposted it as the first thing on there) and it managed to get 5k reposts

so now i'm here thinking i should probably blog all my OC


----------



## Noda. B (May 15, 2012)

Happy early birthday Enno 

tbh really looking forward to Dalmation's comeback stage this week. I think their new song coupled with their good lives is gonna make for a really good performance


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> Happy early birthday Enno
> 
> tbh really looking forward to Dalmation's comeback stage this week. I want to see them shirtless



I missed them too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 15, 2012)

I need to watch that mv shirtless men as screen cap draw me in.

This weeks been good for kpop. Infinite, Dalmation & Baek Ji Young in a few days


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Damn, Min gives so much fan service for her gaming fans, then again most Koreans are playing Diablo 3


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to IU~~~ 

someone share IU pic in my place plz~


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

Korean age is two years faster! TT_TT.... All my nunas and hyungs run it in ...


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Were they born in January or February?  If not then it should only be one year.


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

yeah... I don't know. I'm gyopo... ^^ I try to deviate as much as possible to the Korean cultural norms and customs. We have bad rep in Korea


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

Where do you live?  I used to live at a Hasook in Sinchon then moved into an apartment at Hapjeong/Hongdae, then an officetel behind Yonsei and my last place was with my Mom about an hour away from Seoul.  When I lived an hour away I stayed at my friends' place every Friday if we went clubbing.  I miss it, I also lived there for 3 years but I may have had an easier time since I'm Korean.


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

^I'm Korean as well. But Korean-American (slang is 'gyopo' in South Korea). 
I've lived here for three years as well. I first lived with my parents but got kicked out recently due to living a promiscuous and rebellious lifestyle of going clubbing, sleeping with girls, and drinking uncontrollably. Now I live Bundang (Migeum Station). I goto Gangnam, myeongdong, hongik, and other places as well to have a little fun... Yeah... But um, I haven't necessarily had the best experience in Korea. Favorite clubs are, NoiseBasement (referred to as NB), Holic (Sinsa-dong), Club Answer, etc. My MO is picking up Japanese girl, and you can spot them in the weekends with the clubs I listed above... I'm currently unemployed and looking for another English teaching job... Let's hang out? That's if you think it's safe to meet someone on an online board, but since we're both Korean it's no matter I guess .

edit
o wait your not in korea anymore?


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

No, I recently returned to the US.  My visa expired and I finished my Korean studies


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

f-4 visa....


----------



## NudeShroom (May 15, 2012)

You get a chance to play D3 yet kog?

My brother says I should play it, and i know a few other people with it


----------



## koguryo (May 15, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> You get a chance to play D3 yet kog?
> 
> My brother says I should play it, and i know a few other people with it



My friend and I played for a bit.  Haven't done much though, plus battle.net is down right now.


----------



## Sasori (May 15, 2012)

Hongdae NB or Itaewon NB?


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Hongdae NB sucks. Don't get me started on the interior / layout of the club. And it's literally packed every weekend. There is no such thing as Itaewon NB (most of the clubs there are run by foreigners and it's not the best setting imo if you want to know more about the Korean night life) - not that I'm aware of. The NB in Gangnam is probably the most sought out by Japanese tourists and young students. It's the better of the NB clubs in Seoul - and I'm only aware of two, the one in Hongik and Gangnam. And NB is probably one of the most overhyped and overrated clubs out there, Holic and club answer has the best looking girls and music as well. The interior is nice as well with cat-walks below and above that has a nice aerial view to look at the entire club. And Answer is a club that has the most wealthiest goers in Seoul.

edit

Club 88 too~


----------



## koguryo (May 16, 2012)

I knew one of the owners of Answer, Junkie, and Mansion.  He got us into the VIP room and shit.  Dude was a high roller, got the man's card.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Needs more movements. Social movements. To voice individuality.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 16, 2012)

so Infinite The Chasers did get better after watching the MV lolol


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Ah so it was in Gangnam?

Well that Gangnam one sucked. We dubbed it NB = No Bitches, because we went on a Friday night and there were no bitches.

On the other hand Cocooooooooooon.


----------



## koguryo (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk2wE6Q2MAg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk2wE6Q2MAg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Ah so it was in Gangnam?
> 
> Well that Gangnam one sucked. We dubbed it NB = No Bitches, because we went on a Friday night and there were no bitches.
> 
> On the other hand Cocooooooooooon.



lol. Yeah it is a sausage fest in the weekends. You need to go on the weekdays to see more girls, but even then they're aren't that many. 

Club answer, mansion, and eden probably have the best looking girls ^^. But even then you can tell they've been under the knife.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Jaebum is hilarious.

There's a new lesbian club opened up in my city called the Blue Pelican. I went there a few weeks ago, quite fun


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Late for the discussion about the hotspots (not like I wanna go to Korea - unless someone pays) but Itaewon seems like a swell place.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N8c1t1QTDI[/YOUTUBE]

Cheer up, Lupin.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Itaewon is shady as heck :< 
But the food is nice - and i prefer going their in broad day light ^^ 
I don't like it one bit. Has the highest crime rates in the Seoul Area.

edit

I got an interview - so i feel slightly better. Not sure if I'm going to get hired yet. 

But yeah, Korea is a place ... i don't know why people would want to visit to begin with - or live here to begin with or raise kids here to begin with...


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

I don't really think Korea is too bad, but it's definitely overrated. Too many sheep who believe everything they see and hear from Hallyu. Any "amazing" country is overrated. And I'm from Norway - "best country in the world".


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

IShee... 
I Wish Korea would focus on other medias besides music and drama... 
perhaps Animation - they have a lot of great 'manhwa'.


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

I love their illustration/design field. The effort/styles in their stationaries are awesome. 

I don't really know about manwha. Not impressed by the art and plots (too static and bad poses/faces). I don't know if it's the awkward translation/use of Korean language or culture that is ruining my reading experience but I'm bothered a lot by the pacing and flow of most manwhas. I do like the webcomic-structure but the translations... 

Most of the famous ones are just the same old triangle love stories (forever hating on manwha-machine Hwang Mi-Ri). It doesn't mean that I swear off all manwha. I liked Cheese In The Trap before it got pulled and now I'm reading something called Gwisin Byeolgok which was really good - very shonen-like.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)

fuck, baek ji young is banging at like 35 or something, wish I looked as great as she did.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

We need Koreans to go to the NBA.

Yeah I know it's not relevant. But if k-pop is going to try and internationalize their industry or what not, I want Korea to have some dignity of representing their culture that they produce strong healthy athletes (and no I don't mean soccer, because there far too incompetent and inadequate for leagues like EPL and etc.). Good god why is Jeremy Lin so skilled in the court. Not only that he is notably known for his integrity and faith.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Eh, Park Ji-Sung is massively famous for football. And after (joint) hosting the World Cup, Korea definitely comes to mind when considering football in Asia.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Also if you don't like or have had bad experience with Manwhas then read this before you make up your mind:

wholesale Hats

My favourite Manwha


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> But yeah, Korea is a place ... i don't know why people would want to visit to begin with - or live here to begin with or raise kids here to begin with...


Why else does _anyone_ do _anything_ *ever*?

For the pussy duh.

And also the fashion. Right now Seoul is a forerunner in fashion. Lots of British stores take inspiration from Korea, although this is quite reciprocal.

And I'd love to raise my child there, so they can learn an asian language easily (which is important to have as Asia in general is in the rise), and also so they grow up in a stylish and fashionable environment where people are under pressure to look as good as possible. This will ensure my child will grow up looking good.

Image is everything.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> lol. Yeah it is a sausage fest in the weekends. You need to go on the weekdays to see more girls, but even then they're aren't that many.
> 
> Club answer, mansion, and eden probably have the best looking girls ^^. But even then you can tell they've been under the knife.


Good. So guaranteed hotties.

I should have met up with kog when I was there but me and my friends were way too busy causing our own brew of trouble in Seoul


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)

I was wondering why you said that about Korea not having any famous athletes because there's Park Ji Sung...

tbh, Basketball isn't as huge worldwide as soccer. huge in America yes, but in Asia/South America/Europe, the main sports craze is over soccer.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Why else does _anyone_ do _anything_ *ever*?
> 
> For the pussy duh.
> 
> ...


Lol. Yeah you mean looking like every other person walking in the streets of Seoul. Everybody here guaranteed has a cookie-cutter look and feel for them. Even the fashion and the types of brand-name clothing they wear is the same (i.e. giordano, uniqlo, other top brand names in Asia). No joke. Everybody has a carbon copy image of the other person. This includes women as well. And don't get me started on how unoriginal the fashion is (despite the quality and how 'good' it may look - although it's super metro sexual and pushes guys to wear things they don't usually wear). Even the hairstyle is similar - zomg. So I don't know what you're talking about when it comes to 'stylish' 'cool' looking fashion and trend because you're not going to find that here. Most of my friends from overseas notice this quickly and find it strangely obscure and amusing. I find it a bit mortifying.  Not only that women even have the cookie cutter look as well. It's like they're all competing who looks better in the same outfit / hairstyle/ nose job changes... zomg
Don't get me wrong, I used to admit the same kind of fashion / style / clothing, but it just got me more materialistic and caring too much about falling a certain trend / idea of clothing I didn't care about. You can look way better than the standard their putting here. 



Sasori said:


> Good. So guaranteed hotties.
> 
> I should have met up with kog when I was there but me and my friends were way too busy causing our own brew of trouble in Seoul



And yes more girls in Gangnam NB in the weekdays, so less competition for guys.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Sas is such a hipster. I think Korea is kind of ding well with Male fashion, but female fashion is pretty unextraordinary. It's all tacky shit but with a brand name.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I was wondering why you said that about Korea not having any famous athletes because there's Park Ji Sung...
> 
> tbh, Basketball isn't as huge worldwide as soccer. huge in America yes, but in Asia/South America/Europe, the main sports craze is over soccer.



That's true, Park Ji Sung - I admire more of Park Ji Sung rise to popularity and fame in the game of soccer. But still, yeah I don't know. His zeal and determination is more noticed in my opinion than the level of skill he plays in. He has flat feet, and he thought it would impede his career but thankfully it only gave him motivation and incentive do better and finally got noticed. 

Anyways... I did some research and it so happens there is a Korean Basketball player that got drafted to the NBA. He's from Yonsei University, but I'm not sure why he didn't get much notice. Just for his height though a ridiculous 7 foot 3.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)

means he didn't play well? idk.

they don't really need to be big in the sports field... i think you're expecting too much. The pool of Asian athletes are already small, the fact that Korea has arguably Asia's biggest soccer star is already huge enough. many countries don't have that. in the Basketball field, the big stars have thus far come from China/of Chinese descent (Yao Ming, Jeremy Lin and see, even then I can only list two).

How many Asian athletes in the Western Field are really that huge? there's probably a lot of racism at work there concerning asian athletes in the west, I haven't heard of any 'famous' asians in other fields like rugby/football, baseball (unless Jessica's latest pitch counted ), etc. I think your expectations are too high rn.


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Stop calling football 'soccer'. 

I am disappoint in you all.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Lol. Yeah you mean looking like every other person walking in the streets of Seoul. Everybody here guaranteed has a cookie-cutter look and feel for them. Even the fashion and the types of brand-name clothing they wear is the same (i.e. giordano, uniqlo, other top brand names in Asia). No joke. Everybody has a carbon copy image of the other person. This includes women as well. And don't get me started on how unoriginal the fashion is (despite the quality and how 'good' it may look - although it's super metro sexual and pushes guys to wear things they don't usually wear). Even the hairstyle is similar - zomg. So I don't know what you're talking about when it comes to 'stylish' 'cool' looking fashion and trend because you're not going to find that here. Most of my friends from overseas notice this quickly and find it strangely obscure and amusing. I find it a bit mortifying.  Not only that women even have the cookie cutter look as well. It's like they're all competing who looks better in the same outfit / hairstyle/ nose job changes... zomg
> Don't get me wrong, I used to admit the same kind of fashion / style / clothing, but it just got me more materialistic and caring too much about falling a certain trend / idea of clothing I didn't care about. You can look way better than the standard their putting here.


You are on the outside looking in. This is why you cannot understand it.

It's like a Westerner going over to Japan and not understanding their culture, whilst everybody in Japan is very happy going about their daily life in that culture.

In this analogy, you are the Westerner, and fashion is the foreign culture.

Your analysis of Korean fashion culture, is telling that you don't understand fashion at all, not just specifically Korean fashion. (Not saying this is a bad thing).

It's the equivilent of someone not being that into Football, commenting on how boring football is and how everyone is just doing the same thing, and trying hard to be better at doing the same thing.

In fashion, there is always that "in vogue" style or trend or clothing piece. But the way you express yourself through clothing is to find small variations in this current "cookie cutter". And that's another misunderstood thing about fashion.

Fashion is art. Let me say this again; fashion _*is*_ art.

Art is the expression of oneself through creative means or through a medium beyond the traditional spoken word.

Just as artists express themselves in their paintings or sculptures etc...  the same way fashionistas use clothes to express and to validate themselves.

That's why people go to niche/underground clothing stores, to find things that nobody else will get, because somewhere in these small unbranded stores you can find a reflection of yourself in a clothing piece.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> means he didn't play well? idk.
> 
> they don't really need to be big in the sports field... i think you're expecting too much. The pool of Asian athletes are already small, the fact that Korea has arguably Asia's biggest soccer star is already huge enough. many countries don't have that. in the Basketball field, the big stars have thus far come from China/of Chinese descent (Yao Ming, Jeremy Lin and see, even then I can only list two).
> 
> How many Asian athletes in the Western Field are really that huge? there's probably a lot of racism at work there concerning asian athletes in the west, I haven't heard of any 'famous' asians in other fields like rugby/football, baseball (unless Jessica's latest pitch counted ), etc. I think your expectations are too high rn.



I love Jeremy Lin - did you see his highlights ^^ So good. I wish he were Korean. But I'm also proud that he's a dedicated Christian. 



Spica said:


> Stop calling football 'soccer'.
> 
> I am disappoint in you all.



Choo-koo lol


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> You are on the outside looking in. This is why you cannot understand it.
> 
> It's like a Westerner going over to Japan and not understanding their culture, whilst everybody in Japan is very happy going about their daily life in that culture.
> 
> ...



Lol. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 장난하냐?
I've been complimented plenty of times from my hyungs, nunas, and dongsengs on my attire and fashion. It's pretty similar with Koreans in general. And Korean initially know how to distinguish gyopos form Koreans. But I come off looking pretty damn Korean because gyopos generally have a more westernized taste to them. I know how Koreans dress - especially the men, and I used to follow the fashion trend for some time now. I'm not trying to toot my own horn but I also went to an art college - majored in fashioned and shifted because of the tedious and long hours you had to put into it. I know my fashion. And I know Korean fashion since I've lived here for three years. Occasionally you might run by something really nice to look at and stylish - but most of the time it's the same damn thign they buy form the same department store and brand name. They don't want to deviate from the same idea of fashion from anyone else. That's why they look all the same. No joke. And I used to be one of them - until i wised up and said wow, i don't want to be labeled or look like the next person. Trust me, I know how to dress, people call me the most anal and fashion-centered person in Korea. Most of my money goes towards clothing. And I'm sorry if I'm comign off like b-i-t-c-h, but i do know of some models that are the industry in Korea. And I get a lot of input from them as well.

edit

Live here for three years in Korea. You'll know what I'm talking about ^^
edit
heck facebook me and I'll show you my pics and friend who are and used to model in Korea.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

And I personally love materialism.

And I love to be the same as everyone else. I am aware and _want_ to be a sheep.

I've spent my whole life being different, and it's not that great. I like the feeling of belonging when I copy everybody else. I like the fact that I don't have to think for myself, because then I don't have the burden or the responsibility that comes with independent thinking.

Reality is depressing. I'd rather live in an illusion.

This is probably why you hare having such a hard/depressing time. Because I've been there myself. Analysing too much from the outside. I got tired of knowing and being above everyone else. It's lonely on the outside/top. Just be careful with knowledge. Like they say - ignorance is bliss and I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Lol. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 장난하냐?
> I've been complimented plenty of times from my hyungs, nunas, and dongsengs on my attire and fashion. It's pretty similar with Koreans in general. And Korean initially know how to distinguish gyopos form Koreans. But I come off looking pretty damn Korean because gyopos generally have a more westernized taste to them. I know how Koreans dress - especially the men, and I used to follow the fashion trend for some time now. I'm not trying to toot my own horn but I also went to an art college - majored in fashioned and shifted because of the tedious and long hours you had to put into it. I know my fashion. And I know Korean fashion since I've lived here for three years. Occasionally you might run by something really nice to look at and stylish - but most of the time it's the same damn thign they buy form the same department store and brand name. They don't want to deviate from the same idea of fashion from anyone else. That's why they look all the same. No joke. And I used to be one of them - until i wised up and said wow, i don't want to be labeled or look like the next person. Trust me, I know how to dress, people call me the most anal and fashion-centered person in Korea. Most of my money goes towards clothing. And I'm sorry if I'm comign off like b-i-t-c-h, but i do know of some models that are the industry in Korea. And I get a lot of input from them as well.
> 
> edit
> ...


Being fashionable/being stylish/being a model =/= understand fashion.

And just in case you were wondering, I'm not fashionable or stylish at all. I dress like a tramp.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Sorry I editted my post while you were replying. Not sure if you caught that last part.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)

meanwhile in kpop


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> And I personally love materialism.
> 
> And I love to be the same as everyone else. I am aware and _want_ to be a sheep.
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware of what you're talking about. Warning heeded - sike  
But anyways thoughtful of you to say so, I'm not an outsider that patronizes my own people. I only criticize because there is room for improvement and they can do so much better. Me included, I do have a group of Korean friends and maintain that relationship with them for years. And yes I've followed the mainstream and conventional way of doing things in Korea. Not having a breakdown - and no I'm not attempting to escape my reality in anyway either. I'm practical and pragmatic. I just got sick of living the same routine and redundant lifestyle you find yourself living in Korea. To the most practical things like fashion / clothing and relationships with people that you to be a little more beyond than superficiality / materialism. In here yes you do conform and it's about image / status, it's hard to run into exceptions. I've had my share of good times in Korea where I felt like it was literally my playground. And I took advantage of every opportunity to somehow elevate myself to a level that find satisfying on my own and where others were pleased. But all of it's vanity, and you can't be sustained by those things. No I'm learning in Korea to embrace differences that society / cultures in Korea don't know how to receive. In spite of how modernized and developed Korea has become they fail to embrace that idea of individuality. That's why it's hard for individuals here to deviate from the norm or what the standard is. You can't be that misfit, different individual that sticks out like a sore thumb. It's not tolerable in this culture, it's homogeneous social infrastructure and its what keeps it together. So it's the same lines of ideas/ beliefs / values /etc. Generally of course. So it's oppressive in the way where you allow the culture shape and determine and sometimes literally dictate the person you are and become. And no exaggeration with the cookie cutter look in Korea among men and women when it comes to fashion - those are one of very few examples. You should see what it's like when they choose a job - which is why its so competitive here. Anyways I'm done ranting. :33


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> meanwhile in kpop



Lol Hello Venus or Soshi?


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

I am vain, materalisitc and downright shallow not by delusion, but by choice.

I haven't been fed by the media that these are the right things to believe in, but because I chose to follow the mindless sheep because everything is just simpler when you don't have to think for yourself. Too long I was stuck in your position. So sad and dreary the world seemed. I just didn't want to think anymore.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

UM I going to stop. I'm a hypocrite. 

I'm so damn Korean it depresses me. Because everytime i criticize my own country... 


I'm only looking at effing mirror image of myself godamnit!

I'm sorry all my words have no effing meaning because i criticize what i am! the fuck!!!

Trust me i know how to enjoy myself.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol Hello Venus or Soshi?



this reminds me of a time when suju members made out on stage. That was effing awkward.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Think of it as free thinking suicide.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin you are an interesting person.

I think you are on to something. You are definitely stronger than I. You maybe able to succeed where I failed.

The fact that you've seen what I've seen makes me admire you. Rare for anyone to know what I know.


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> this reminds me of a time when suju members made out on stage. That was effing awkward.


Don't they always when Heechul is there? lol it sells though , fan girls eat it up

Lime lovessssssss it!


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself Lupin.

I think right now you need to find something you enjoy and stick to it and just say FUCK YOU to everything you don't enjoy. Try if that works.

Unfortunately for me, there's nothing in this world I enjoy. This is why I'm eager to try murder, rape, and pedophilia. I might like it.


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2012)

Secret new CF?? yum


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Lupin you need to break your routine somehow before you suffocate.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 16, 2012)

a k-secrettime speculated it could be for Caribbean Bay (Soshi/2PM had it in '10 & 2PM & Vic last year) since they change models every year & it's usually around this time. which means yes, hottttttt cf.

or it could be for a new water park.


----------



## Hustler (May 16, 2012)

Either way , Hyosung in those outfits is too much for me to handle 

I always thought Sunhwa was pretty skinny but she's got a nice body , puts half of the other idols to shame .

This is awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRy6DLbErg#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lupin you need to break your routine somehow before you suffocate.



True... Did you happen to live in Seoul as a teen?


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

No, I lived in much a worse place called Bradford.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself Lupin.
> 
> I think right now you need to find something you enjoy and stick to it and just say FUCK YOU to everything you don't enjoy. Try if that works.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, there's nothing in this world I enjoy. This is why I'm eager to try murder, rape, and pedophilia. I might like it.



That sounds like Japan 




Ennoea said:


> No, I lived in much a worse place called Bradford.



This Bradford you speak of... I shall never step foot on its soil. But I'm not going to call Korea quits yet. Not until I leave on a more healthier note.


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Lupin, try gap year programs in other countries and see which one you like.

Sas, I was filled with admiration for your fashion = art philosophy and then you break it apart with your psycho tendencies.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Why do you think I'm in Japan 

Dude come to Japan. We can rape kids like those marines in Okinawa.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Good god Sasori. I thought i needed professional therapy and care. You're just resilient as I am, how the fuck did u last this long sir?


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> Lupin, try gap year programs in other countries and see which one you like.
> 
> Sas, I was filled with admiration for your fashion = art philosophy and then you break it apart with your psycho tendencies.


Sometimes you have to remove yourself from reality to appreciate art. Because art by definition isn't supposed to conform with reality. It originates from the our darkest nightmares, our wildest dreams, and the very depths of our souls.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

art is overrated - don't get me started on art. Yes I am bitch? say what?


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Good god Sasori. I thought i needed professional therapy and care. You're just resilient as I am, how the fuck did u last this long sir?


Define lasting.

If you mean procrastinating sleep everyday because you just don't want to face tomorrow.... or wish everyday you didn't wake up.....

Then yea I've been lasting for some time.

I'm definitely sure you are more resilient/have more hope than I do.

I will now attempt to live my life vicariously through you. To see what my life could be if I was a bit stronger.

Therefore it is vital you send me pics/vids of naked girls you fuck. Preferrably without you in them.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> art is overrated - don't get me started on art. Yes I am bitch? say what?


Art isn't overrated, but the artistic community is.

There is nothing wrong with appreciating or creating art for yourself.

It's the same with everything in this world; Science, religion, you name it.

There is nothing inherently wrong with any of these things, just the people and the community that surrounds them that are bad.

This can even be said of Kpop.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Lets all become misanthropists.

I really hate the belief that there are only a few bad seeds, the truth is in my sig.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

> People see what they want to see, and what people want to see never has anything to do with the truth.


The thing with me, as I said before, is that I know this and still choose to ignore the truth.

It is ignorance by _choice._


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Sasori, so deep. 



*someone change Gyulsama out with Sasori*


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2012)

Willful ignorance is a fabric of life Sasori. Not sure if completely embracing the trivialities of modern life is so bad though.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2012)

lazy edit


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

All hail Ren.


----------



## Kagawa (May 16, 2012)

Should be Scarlett imo.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2012)

I demand to know why your avy isn't just a picture of her ass


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Nude, I would rep you but need to spread. 

Kagawa, there's disappointingly too much of her face and too little of her boobs in your avvie.


----------



## Kagawa (May 16, 2012)

@Nude  you're not the first person to mention that to me, i'll have to see what i can find 

@Spica no way mang, there cannot be too much of her face.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

DEM      TITS


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

I FOUND JAEJOONG.


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Oh wow where is that from?

Another FF film?


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> I demand to know why your avy isn't just a picture of her ass



I second this.


----------



## Naked (May 16, 2012)

*@Sasori:* Final Fantasy Versus XIII


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

It's going to be raining in Seoul today - but all I See is sun . Wish me luck internet people :33


----------



## Sasori (May 16, 2012)

For    what?


----------



## Naked (May 16, 2012)

Sasori said:


> For    what?



I think he said he had a job interview.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

^Ah you remember  

wait...


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2012)

Lol my friend thought Youngwon (Long hair from Dalmatian) was a chick


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Most Korean guys get that a lot. No surprise there :33


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Good luck, Lupin!

Are there no other relevant Kpop out atm than Junsu and his Tarantellegra? Stupid AKP with stupid TVXQ fangirls. 

When is the next big release?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2012)

good luck lupin 

um most of us were excited for inpinit but i think... theres another really big group coming 

I know Leessang soon.

SNSD will have a japanese release in the summer (album will come later)


----------



## Spica (May 16, 2012)

Japan this summer and then Korean in October? Am I hearing wrongly?


----------



## Naked (May 16, 2012)

Epik High said they're trying to release something this year if I recall correctly.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 16, 2012)

i'm pretty sure it's japan for both lol


----------



## koguryo (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4mYQKcmKBw[/YOUTUBE]

I really like these kinds of songs.

Edit: I can't buy songs from the Korean mnet site anymore because I'm not there.  I was gonna buy Dalmation's songs and Infinite's


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

^That sucks 





> "Even Seohyun, who is more of the EBS (educational channel) type, has middle-level entertainment skills.”



Every single "skill" she has is on accident.  I think she's amazing but her social awkwardness somehow translates well for amusement in variety.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4mYQKcmKBw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I really like these kinds of songs.



These kinds of songs are pretty soothing to one's ears. :33


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2012)

Yo Lupin I just found out some 40 year old anime copied your name:



You should totally sue them.


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2012)

Naked said:


> Epik High said they're trying to release something this year if I recall correctly.


EPIK HIGH: The Return of the Mithra


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2012)

That Dalmation song sounds like some Backstreet Boys track.

Really 1990s boy band stuff.

Not saying that particular song is bad tho.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Hello ladies and gentlemen 

I'm feeling awfully good today - I have no idea why :33 ... 
strangely aroused by something... good god I'm crazy, but I love it... good god.


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

How did your interview go?


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> How did your interview go?



It was @ Jamsil Stn.  I was super nervous, but I have to go through another interview with the Director of the school I will be teaching at (subject: English). She asked the basic questions, and I showed up unusually early. So I'm somewhat happy :33.
You guys do care ... 
Why don't real world people care and bots like you online give a damn - I wish you guys were real TT_TT... jk jk ... aigoo.. 

sigh I'm a little crazy but I feel like I'm warmly embraced and received like an endearing child :33... 

Anywho.. shiet... I feel so crazy


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Goodluck anyway! hope you get it man , you really need something going for you .

The more I look , the more creeped out I get


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

lmao... 

Why do get the feeling no one likes me on this forum TT_TT... 

but the scary part is her entire face job (plastic surgery) omgawd


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

I told you she had crazy eyes.



> SECRET, f(x), SHINee, 4minute, KARA, B2ST, miss A, and TVXQ ranked amongst the bottom.



DBSK deserve bottom ranking, but Kara aren't so bad lol. I think they keep getting better, compared to people like 2PM who are progressively getting worse.


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2012)

I have decided to choreograph either one of these two songs.  I ask you all, which one?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGicrJUKAxY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz9FwSROkTw[/YOUTUBE]

Just gonna be first verse and chorus.


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Lol why do you think everyone in Korea got PS?

She's like 16-17 , can you even get PS at that age?

Let's ignore her eyes and focus on how pretty she is


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

> Why do get the feeling no one likes me on this forum TT_TT...



Don't worry about getting in to arguments or anything, most people on the forum appreciate articulate posters. You might ruffle a few feathers but those posters are probably douches.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lol why do you think everyone in Korea got PS?
> 
> She's like 16-17 , can you even get PS at that age?



girls in korea get plastic surgery as young as 12 years old. 

THis is an old article and I was using it when I taught as an English teacher at LG display to Korean corporate workers. But I recall how outrageous it is. Yes it is socially FUCKED up here and it will make you go crazy like me if not even worse ^^. Most girls in their teenage years manage to afford these procedures / surgeries by hoarding monthly allowances and getting their parents approval to get the go. Or they wait til their 18 and do it. You have no idea mate  
note, it's still an old article but it's still very very true.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Koreans really does have misconceptions about the West.



> We need to be careful. So many Korean girls havve plastic surgery. If your wife is Korean, you might end up with having a kid with unexpected face


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 17, 2012)

lol what Secret are one of the better girl groups at variety, T-ara are absolutely horrible though I'm shocked they escaped the bottom. KARA should be higher too.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Lol Bom is just so out of it.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Lol one of my Japanese friends that currently lives in Korea thinks 2ne1 is the ugliest girl group. I told that girl to shut the eff up


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Cl Roo is getting prettier by the day


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

^so ru hustler... so r u


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Did someone mention Hwang Miri, her manhwas are the most dumb crap around, silly plot, insufferable females and really shitty male characters.


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Don't read a whole lot of Manhwas , just Noblesse and City of dead sorcerer . Both are pretty good..


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

I don't read manhwas except the ones that get turned into k-dramas / films :33
(i.e. coffee prince, antique bakery <manga>, Secret garden, etc.)

edit
Kuroko no basket... 

currently reading this manga - so gewd


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEyFbsMXPZE[/YOUTUBE]


YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


Though Woohyun lipsynced at the end, I hope he's okay, he seemed abnormally sweaty


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Manhwa's are generally decent, Hwang Miri seems really popular but her stuff is really terrible, violent and filled with abusive characters.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> girls in korea get plastic surgery as young as 12 years old.
> 
> THis is an old article and I was using it when I taught as an English teacher at LG display to Korean corporate workers. But I recall how outrageous it is. Yes it is socially FUCKED up here and it will make you go crazy like me if not even worse ^^. Most girls in their teenage years manage to afford these procedures / surgeries by hoarding monthly allowances and getting their parents approval to get the go. Or they wait til their 18 and do it. You have no idea mate
> note, it's still an old article but it's still very very true.



Not gonna lie, you go online and you see tons of girls (presumably Asian) saying "Kpop makes me feel ugly"

Jesus christ Korea makes me feel beautiful 

I feel bad for the girls who get their confidence crushed but this western idealization is pretty nuts


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Woohyun was really out of it by the end, maybe he's unwell. I imagine doing 5 bloody shows in one day really must have killed them.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Netizens are way too shallow.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

Jeez they did 5 shows?  That's insane.

Sunggyu also looked tired, but the rest didn't look sick at the least.  What other shows did they do? o_O


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2012)

All of my Korean household goods arrive today:33

So that means I get my textbooks, manhwa, cds, furniture, etc.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 17, 2012)

I only read Goong but nobody translates it so...

The manga was alright, it's confusing tho


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

K-pop bands get overworked like slaves. It's not all glamour :<

edit

The drama goong did well in ratings


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

They had 5 mini concerts all over Korea, it's why they were flying in a Helicopter. 

Goong manga started out well, got really ridiculous and I dropped it a while ago.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Goong had two installments I think. 

The thing about Manhwa is we have the shittiest storytellers. And like you mentioned earlier the characters lack an expression on their faces. Very mundane and dry so to speak when it comes to the style.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

koguryo said:


> All of my Korean household goods arrive today:33
> 
> So that means I get my textbooks, manhwa, cds, furniture, etc.



awesome

now you need to make a call and say they forgot to send your life size jiyoon 



Lupin III said:


> K-pop bands get overworked like slaves. It's not all glamour :<



yeah we're familiar with this


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

suicide !


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> awesome
> 
> now you need to make a call and say they forgot to send your life size jiyoon



Got to dance with Secret(Jieun) but never even saw Pominute Should've tried harder while I was there


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Imagine, a K-pop anime series... :33 

That would be fun.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

well to be fair they kept trying in japan which wasn't gonna work


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Sungjong has really improved, he was standing out in the performance.


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Hwang Mi-Ri is awful. That woman/team churns out 80 manwhas and it really shows in her art and stories. I would've liked Coffee Prince more if the main was actually a guy. (imo, the best episodes where the ones the guy thought he was gay and tried to act like a big brother ) Goddammit, unattainable hot guys should just go ahead and be gay so i won't feel bad about them being unattainable. 

Lupin, we've discussed the dark side of Kpop several times. Suicide, harassments, overwork, plastic surgery, abuse of power/patriarch dictator, nationalism etc. I've said my opinions about it before and always hating on Korea about it.  Try checking out  and (more seriously) and  if you wanna feel better about the world when you're seemingly surrounded by biased and ignorant fangirls blinded by the "glamour" of Kpop. 

It always makes me feel better after a dip into Omona, AKP and Soompi. Thank god for critics.

Also, today is Norway Day. Go nationalism!


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Idk I loved Coffee Prince and that the drama is about a tomboy, or more so that it wasn't about sexuality. It's a drama about two people realising they are kindred spirits, nothing about looks or other bullshit you get in Korean dramas. Also the soundtrack is an absolute delight.

People call it a gender bender but it really isn't.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Spica who is the loveliness in your set ! Instant natural beauty.


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

But *I* want it to be about sexuality! 

*Lol, Angelababy a natural beauty *


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

I'm sure you do but Korea wouldn't like it. Just imagine it is.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Lupin probably means her:


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> girls in korea get plastic surgery as young as 12 years old.
> 
> THis is an old article and I was using it when I taught as an English teacher at LG display to Korean corporate workers. But I recall how outrageous it is. Yes it is socially FUCKED up here and it will make you go crazy like me if not even worse ^^. Most girls in their teenage years manage to afford these procedures / surgeries by hoarding monthly allowances and getting their parents approval to get the go. Or they wait til their 18 and do it. You have no idea mate
> note, it's still an old article but it's still very very true.


That's hot.

So it's a toss up between fucking 12 year olds in Japan who are _willing_, and fucking very sexy ass 12 year olds in Korea.

Difficult decision is difficult.

And everyone talking about Manwhas but everyone ignored my manwha recommendation


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm sure you do but Korea wouldn't like it. Just imagine it is.



Stupid Korea not liking male on male porn.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Spica~

who is she? The girl in your set?


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Sasori said:


> That's hot.
> 
> So it's a toss up between fucking 12 year olds in Japan who are _willing_, and fucking very sexy ass 12 year olds in Korea.
> 
> ...



i heard em  

You forgot *Veritas *- a well illustrated manhwa but lacks in story


----------



## Sasori (May 17, 2012)

Veritas was actually amazingly popular on NF. Then I heard it got discontinued or some shit and cue ragestorm.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

Japanese Manga > Korean Manhwa... Just b/c


----------



## koguryo (May 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g5P4c-yhTo[/YOUTUBE]

I know I showed this before but I just remembered that if DJ Koo didn't change the order to going out with the stars you like then I would've been the first person out.  I was literally #1, my name tag said so.  The original plan was the stars/idols then me, followed by #2-5, 6-10, 11-20, etc.  Curse you DJ Koo


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Lupin, she's Angelababy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Angelababy is about as Natural as a Ferrari.


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

I see. 
On to more important news.  
Asian Curry > Indian Curry :33
Korean Curry > Japanese curry 


edit
 I would like curry so bad right now, with a side helping of kimchii TT_TT


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Japanese Curry isn't very good at all. Indian Curry is pretty great. Idk what Asian Curry is unless you mean Thai Curry.

Have you guys ever eaten something called a Biryani?


----------



## アストロ (May 17, 2012)

^: I had to google that. I think I've had it before. Not very sticky rice. Difficult to eat - but none the less delicious. Middle Eastern as well I think.


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

I freaking love Indian Curry and Thai Curry. Not impressed with Japanese Curry. 

I've tried Biryani, my friend's mother made it for her confirmation and it was so good. Still Tandoori Chicken with naan > everything else Indian (except that meat sauce thing with naan). 

I freaking love homemade Indian/Pakistani food.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

> I freaking love homemade Indian/Pakistani food.



I'll cook you some one day


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

After Wouter is out


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Wouter would only serve you chocolate.

Infinite doing really well on the charts. IU slaying everyone though. I still haven't listened to her song though, the 25 minute Tara style mini movies can go take a running jump.


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Here's something for Sasori: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ7AZuNvXYE[/YOUTUBE]

So what do you guys think about Fairies? Japanese group with big K-pop influence. Not as catchy and ?ber-pretty like Kpop acts, and I should've been happy that they are at least breaking from the school lolita-stereotype (they're still lolis tho) and not wearing school uniforms and singing with nasally high-pitched voices but most of these girls are 14-16? Maybe even younger, I'm not sure. 

Notice their legs which actually looks healthy and the good editing of the MV makes it not look as bad as most Jpop vids usually do. It's just their incredibly young faces that bothers me. I can handle adults with baby face but when it's babies, looking like babies, it just creeps me out. 

But, like I said, this is for you Sasori.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

I love Fairies dancing, they might not be completely synchronised but they atleast have energy.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

Whats Pakistani food like?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Mostly similar to Indian food but with different variations. I don't think you guys in the US would know it well unlike the UK which is more accustomed to Indian food.


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

I think there are more Pakistanis in Scandinavia than Indians but there are less Pakistani restaurants and more Indian restaurants.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

The one time I went to an Indian(/Middle East/African) restaurant was a place at Disney.  It was great, but my moms somewhat bigoted friends ruined the experience for me.

So yeah, typical Americans aren't that familiar with it lol

OH but my sister brought me to one where we got some super good food, it was a small place but in a more racially mixed area


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Srilankan food trumps both  jkz 

I love bhriyani . Pakistani food has lot to do with meat since they're an Islamic country and Indian has lots of spices and vegetables .

Fail eats the same shit everyday , I dunno how his stomach is still alive ..

Too much swag in one video

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nju4-vNpmzA#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Ethnic food is best. 

Mad. Read a 3chap manga about a girl who falls in love with the perfect guy, who is gay. He gets harassed and rejected by his male best friend crush. Then the girl confesses and he magically turns straight.  Fucking hell.

Lesson of the manga: Homosexuality is wrong and you should only like the right gender.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

^Link to this manga? 

One guy asked me to go to Prom (american pre-graduation dance thing) with him, I didn't turn straight.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

> One guy asked me to go to Prom (american pre-graduation dance thing) with him, I didn't turn straight



Lol did you go with him? 

Some manga writers really are idiots. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqidpdtb5NY[/YOUTUBE]

I love Zelo's warning part.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol did you go with him?
> 
> Some manga writers really are idiots.
> 
> ...



oh no, he asked me VERY early at my sisters wedding, but of course I didn't answer him then.  I didn't really want to go (I was 2 years younger at the time) but he was a friend who lives across the street

later that year he has a gf, knocks her up, and now has a hyperactive daughter who he has full custody of


----------



## Spica (May 17, 2012)

Nude, Kare no Aijou no Hakari on MF. The ending is pretty vague and even though he says she's not his girlfriend, she's still blushing profusely when receiving a text from him about something for White Day (as she confessed on Valentine's). 

And, you're lesbian?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

....pretty much.

and i'm suddenly quite confused


----------



## Hustler (May 17, 2012)

Troll Kota


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wouter would only serve you chocolate.
> 
> Infinite doing really well on the charts. IU slaying everyone though. I still haven't listened to her song though, the 25 minute Tara style mini movies can go take a running jump.



 Gangkiz has the same 7min MV, apparently they sound like a T-ara ripoff but I haven't got around to listening to them.

Tandoori Chicken is AWESOMEEEEEE. craving rn.

need to read this manga you said Spica, what's MF?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 17, 2012)

malefemale

manga fan

edit: wouter said that gankiz actually had a decent song on their album, might of been more but i don't remember


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Fairies you say? 

J-pop has a long ass ways to go :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2s0G7bCTAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adachi (May 18, 2012)

^ Damn I was just about to post the same video. Cool song, jamming to it rn.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> Here's something for Sasori:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ7AZuNvXYE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


I'd fuck them all.

At the same time.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

HAHAHAH THAT LEESSANG VID XD

Fuck that whiteman up!

Leessang always have really nice MVs.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> ^Link to this manga?
> 
> One guy asked me to go to Prom (american pre-graduation dance thing) with him, I didn't turn straight.


You should seriously go to the prom with a HOT girl.

And both of you should dress like complete sluts and grinding and kissing each other at the dance attracting the attention of every guy there.

You will win prom queen for sure.


----------



## Sasori (May 18, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> OH but *my sister* brought me to one where we got some super good food, it was a small place but in a more racially mixed area


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2012)

3 moredays~~~


----------



## Spica (May 18, 2012)

RA: Mangafox. Still pissed about it.  "He never said he was gay, just that the only person he liked was a guy and it's the inside that counts, so there's nothing wrong with him liking her." 

He's still a person who ends up getting "fixed" if he really starts dating her. 

Stupid female protagonists.  If it was a third-person story and not through the female protagonists stupid shoujo-eyes (because this is about fulfilling shoujo fantasies), I wouldn't be this pissed about the ending.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

^Are you talking about a manga?


----------



## Spica (May 18, 2012)

Lupin, yeah. 

Shoujo manga, eternal stupid chazz.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Looked it up, says it doesn't exist?


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

That Leessang MV, poor guy getting slapped.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2012)

Spica, that manga was terrible.


----------



## Garudo (May 18, 2012)

BAP x 2NE1 = TOTAL DESTRUCTION

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHDlAM4yOwE&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nju4-vNpmzA&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2012)

wow Gangkiz are really unimpressive, bland bad singing, no stage presence, recycled clothes from Lovey Dovey promos, etc. it's like the cheap bargain bin T-ara ripoff.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

SM town tour to L.A.? Isn't this a bit old news... or i don't know.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2012)

I think they hold one in the US every year. last year it was at NY


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

^Yeah, I thought it was an annual thing. No surprise that it's in LA  this year since SM town entertainment company has a studio there as well.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Wait are Gangkiz the lot from CCM? Really not impressed. Glad they didn't force one of the T-ara members to join this group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2012)

yes they're CCM's 'rivals' to T-ara

think Ara might have my bias spot, I love how as a main vocal, she doesn't feel the need to do insane high notes or screaming & that she's really controlled. it's one point that always turned me off on Hyorin, her voice is amazing, her technique I hate.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Anyone here listen to John Park? 

He's probably one of very few artists I like nowadays in k-pop. That's if you can even label it k-pop that is! jkay... hahaha... i mean it's more ballad, but has a bit of western taste to the melodies of his songs, and I'm sure it's been posted before but Falling is epic :33 
Brent Spiner is awesome


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

I liked his mini, it's not very Kpop at all but I like this song:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhhtb0pyBeo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV4vJe3jgAE&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL9A5A6C72603D4FF1[/YOUTUBE]
Those vocals


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Wow I actually like that song - from an album? 
Link please :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Which song?


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

the second link you posted. The non John Park song.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

That's Busker Busker.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

They kind of remind me of Nell.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

I think they're more folky than Nell, who are pretty much a modern rock band. But I love them both. Nell are better though.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

No you're way better Ennonea....


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Lol thanks I think. You should also try 10CM if you haven't. 

Btw what type of music do you like Lupin? Maybe I could recommend you some stuff.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

A few artists of my liking... But they're in no way conventional or mainstream. My taste can be pretty eccentric and retro... so I don't know TT_TT... 

-Jeff Buckley
-The Smiths
-Hall & Oates
-Bob Dylan (some)
-Nick Drake
-Nirvana
-Radiohead

Korean music...  

-Nell 
-Lee Seung Chul (some)
-Jo Sung Mo (some)
-Seo taiji (some)
-Brown Eyes (some)


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

mfw the guy who was supposed to join them is uber talented

even has more stage presence than some of the older members

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUDU44uGBdM[/YOUTUBE]

their mics aren't working properly, urgh.  sucks since they're still one of the most talented boy groups


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

So pretty much folk/alt/rock?

Try some of these guys out:
Bluedawn:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PQyAiBurf4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Tearliner:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4sjQqyqtiA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Hot Potato:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU5NYSG9u0Q[/YOUTUBE]

Apollo 18:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bhQt-uL_w4[/YOUTUBE]

Slightly random tho.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to brainwash myself into liking k-pop  

(Even though I secretly like it TT_TT)


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Those mics were terrible. But they're still really good.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I'm going to brainwash myself into liking k-pop
> 
> (Even though I secretly like it TT_TT)



submit to your feelings

JOIN THE DARK SIDE

[YOUTUBE]-E4z-_1Yrjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Infinite

Great song, pretty much perfect lives. Sungyeol is still just there to walk around and shit though


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

So fucking want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xa6_PGHG1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QhdD6_hL7YQ[/YOUTUBE]

Sungyeol has already achieved perfection in one field, he cannot ascend in singing or he will become too perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

I have come to the incredibly poignant conclusion that Volume Up is straight out the sexiest MV ever:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsWl1--Niyg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The chorus is too lacking tho, which is a shame because the song is pretty good other wise.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Which entertainment co. does infinite belong to?


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I have come to the incredibly poignant conclusion that Volume Up is straight out the sexiest MV ever:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsWl1--Niyg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> The chorus is too lacking tho, which is a shame because the song is pretty good other wise.



They always play this video everytime I'm taking the subway and bus.  -__- 
I don't think it's very child-friendly or the best influence for children who commute to school with their parents.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

Is it just me or does Simon have the whole Dongwoon thing going on?  Barely looks Korean at all? 



Ennoea said:


> I have come to the incredibly poignant conclusion that Volume Up is straight out the sexiest MV ever:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsWl1--Niyg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> The chorus is too lacking tho, which is a shame because the song is pretty good other wise.



CALLED IT FROM DAY ONE!



Lupin III said:


> Which entertainment co. does infinite belong to?



Woollim ent, Epik High's former company


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

They play Kpop on public transport? Would give me a headache in the morning



> Is it just me or does Simon have the whole Dongwoon thing going on?



The blonde guy right? Yep, he still looks more asian than Dongwoon but yep, not Korean.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Is it just me or does Simon have the whole Dongwoon thing going on?  Barely looks Korean at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow okay, then they are in good hands. Nell and Epik High were both previously in that company.



> They play Kpop on public transport? Would give me a headache in the morning


There's no audio. You just view it on the screen where they tell you which stop is next and what not.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

Whatever happened to Woolim girls anyway?


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

One of them joined Infinite, oh wait that's Seungyeol with long hair


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

Oh Kwangsoo was dry sexing Gyul the latest RM ep , did you watch it?

You sure you wana watch it?


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Sexy :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

They probably decided to wait some time after Volume Up to release another lesbian themed MV

also guys i'm bored, waiting for my friend to wake up so we can play D3


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

I'm gonna watch it later, I did read people saying that they made a good looking couple, I wrote down their IP adresses


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Cara did you watch IY with Cnblue? Or RM with all them girls, try it.

I still can't get over how weird Suzy was in IY, walking around with her dog. She's too weird lol, love it.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

Haha Gyuri was so cute , she'd make a good wife tbh

Ham was too competitive but Krystal claimed my heart 



> I still can't get over how weird Suzy was in IY, walking around with her dog. She's too weird lol, love it.



Exact reason why I love her , bitch is so 4d it's so lovable


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Krystal still seems abit meh personality wise but otherwise girl is an ace.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

Biggest jailbait I've ever seen . I agree with Hyun Joong , I find her infinitely way hotter than Sica..


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

Lol I'm super behind on RM, but I really should catch up before the 100th episode


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

It hasn't been that interesting . I just watch it because I can't fall asleep without watching something .

Should watch 91 though . Jong Kook was just so good , it was fucking scary


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Krystal is better looking than Jessica, that's for sure. But I still don't find her hot or anything, idk I'm abit weird about younger Korean girls, my mind just won't go there.


----------



## Hustler (May 18, 2012)

Hayoung?

Lol I never knew about Sica having an under bite , no wonder her chin looks awkward at times . I feel bad about making fun of her chin at times  .

Eno : Go after young girls and Na Eun burns down everything you love


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

> Hayoung?



Mostly joking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 18, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Is it just me or does Simon have the whole Dongwoon thing going on?  Barely looks Korean at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DISAGREE, Abracadabra's still the hottest & sexiest mv in kpop.

Gais, Nell is still under Woolim they haven't left.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

Obviously you guys haven't seen Nell's new MV. 
It's very clean and pure. Free of any depraved and flamboyant visuals your used to seeing in Brown eyed girls, Girls generation, and 4minute. 
I guarantee it's worth your time. Very soothing and clean, and artistic. Damn Evil marketing schemes 

Btw I saw as I was commuting myself to work a little girl imitating the dance moves of girls generation on a big screen t.v. And at first I was like, ah that's cute. But then after it got really um how do I put it questionable? I was like, this is definitely not healthy for the kid's minds.

Anyways here it is :33 

[YOUTUBE]p9N32Y6G7KU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (May 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The chorus is too lacking tho, which is a shame because the song is pretty good other wise.



The second half of chorus is better than the beginning of it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Jihyun part is probably my favourite.


----------



## Naked (May 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> It hasn't been that interesting . I just watch it because I can't fall asleep without watching something .
> 
> Should watch 91 though . Jong Kook was just so good , it was fucking scary



Pretty sure that was episode 93. Episode 91 was Jaesuk's water gun anniversary.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

mooshee... 
mushi... 
...
TT_TT


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Abracadabra is like the sexiest MV ever.


----------



## Spica (May 18, 2012)

You guys all forgot Rania.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Stop it all!!! Pominit are sexiest!!!!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 18, 2012)

actually the SMTown is not really in LA. Its in Anaheim @ Honda World...which 10min aways from my house.. so very near!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)

We all know the truth to the sexiest MV.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXk9Th9gsjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

What Yoong and Seobb would look like blonde:


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 18, 2012)

Seohyun needs the right blonde shade and she'll look like THAT lolita.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

One for old sakes


----------



## Spica (May 18, 2012)

Olympic Torch Relay in my town tomorrow !


----------



## NudeShroom (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

In b4 Aillee's cyworld is attacked.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 19, 2012)

i love how she dgaf

I love her voice, this acoustic ver is amazing


----------



## Kagawa (May 19, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

Park Jisung - the man's determination is something we all should model after.


----------



## Sera (May 19, 2012)

Can someone give me context for this gif?


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

^ I believe that's Jessica throwing the ball @ the start of the game. There,  I stated the obvious. This takes place periodically before the start of any k-league baseball game (I'm not sure as to when, if it's the preliminaries or semifinals). I wish they would cut that out and allow normal people from the stands do it. Young children who want to throw the ball to their favorite athletes want to do that too you know :<.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2CCrQl7BSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (May 19, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> ^ I believe that's Jessica throwing the ball @ the start of the game. There,  I stated the obvious. This takes place periodically before the start of any k-league baseball game (I'm not sure as to when, if it's the preliminaries or semifinals). I wish they would cut that out and allow normal people from the stands do it. Young children who want to throw the ball to their favorite athletes want to do that too you know :<.



Oh, poor Jessica.  Thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4nvJMzYt5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

^: lol this song makes me smile. Very nice voice - one of the small handful of talents in Korea probably.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Dude there's so much musical talent, you need to check out Korean indie music. 

IU is so lovely, her writing Peach about Sulli just screams confused/love


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

^wait wat

i totally forgot about Peach, i need to watch that


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

She wrote Peach while thinking of Sulli, the lyrics are pretty much come to mama and let me love you

IU is confirmed Bisexual and is in love with Taeyang and Sulli. Not sure I like this threesome though. Taeyang needs to get out, Sulli and IU would make the cutest couple ever.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

Damn, I liked IU x Jiyeon.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

Seriously? IU is bi? How does that even fly when she's a celeb in Korea? How was that confirmed?


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

She confirmed by having a raging affair with Sulli.


----------



## アストロ (May 19, 2012)

Netizens are always filled with misleading rumors with their poor judgment in having nothing better to do with their lives. 
Welp, i guess that's the trade-off in working in that industry as well. 
They should have a specific and equivalent term for those who have a hallyu pop-culture craze, just as they have one for people have an abnormal and unhealthy obsession for japanese culture, which is otaku. I'm sure they will come up with it soon. And I'm hoping it will weed out those who are too into it for their own good.


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2012)

Someone buy me D3. I will rep them.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

fuck yeah, 60 bucks for internet points

it was enough buying my own version


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2012)

Really digging Dalmatian's ER choreo, especially during the last chorus.


----------



## Sera (May 19, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Damn, I liked IU x Jiyeon.



I remember in an interview with IU, she walked past a promo poster for Roly Poly and she she pointed at Jiyeon and said "That's my friend!" It was really cute.


----------



## Spica (May 19, 2012)

Want more of the IU x Jiyeon friendship 

Am I really the only one who can't see what it is people are ? "Mean eyes", "bitch face" and "arrogant look", what the hell. People need to watch Mean Girls. This is just an introvert trait.

"She's Korean-American." 

Uh.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 19, 2012)

What would be a good girl-group music video to introduce my friend into kpop?

Something catchy and replayable but bit low on the cuteness, as kpop cuteness so soon would probably put him off.


----------



## Sera (May 19, 2012)

^ T-ara? Something like Roly Poly?


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Tara: No Bopeep though
BEG
2NE1
SNSD: Genie, RDR


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What would be a good girl-group music video to introduce my friend into kpop?
> 
> Something catchy and replayable but bit low on the cuteness, as kpop cuteness so soon would probably put him off.



Anything BEG, but Abracadabra is a great choice

for something recent I like Chocolat's song, but the MV is kinda funny 

theres also pominute and sistar with Volume Up and Alone respectively

other good ones overall would probably be Because of You by After School or Rainbow's To Me, or Mach(the pv is japanese though)

i was gonna say sunny hill but that would be misleading...


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

^Homoerotic MVs and Hyuna represent Kpop extremely well


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Woman empowerment ftw.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

I'm still convinced the theme was vampire lesbians.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised it wasn't banned for promoting bisexuality.


----------



## koguryo (May 19, 2012)

It's hard to believe these were so long ago

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CinE7y6ONpI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afSKinp-EoQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

^Kpop is too serious with it's fandoms nowdays, we need more stuff like this. With well known idols, not nugus from Boyfran.

Kissing You is such a perfect song.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

Lol there's a girl on my Tumblr who claimed Kai is better looking than all the other rookies, dissing BTOB the most, hell has been unleashed


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2012)

She's probably thinking of Jessica.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 19, 2012)

Kai is cute, but Ren is obviously superior to all of them.


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2012)

Edit:


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

Wish I grew up in Japan. I wonder if his English is good enough though?


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2012)

Japan is awesome man.

Not only is raping 13 year old legal, it's encouraged.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

There's something wrong with you. 

the end/


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)

jyp's new debut... i'm unimpressed this is basically a never give up copy


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

I watched that earlier, the song is a mess.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's bad...


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> There's something wrong with you.
> 
> the end/


If I'm the only sane person in a world full of insane people then so be it.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

But I'm pretty insane myself. I've got serious anger issues - and I've been arrested recently so you're not a lone.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)

the worst part is that it goes from like poppy dubstep into pop rock and makes no sense like why.

JB is underwhelming tho, weak for a 'main' vocal.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

why the heck are you guys so shy


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHGJGQF8DjE[/YOUTUBE]

kog i agree that choreo for this is nice

strangely graceful


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3K0Wujwwnaw[/YOUTUBE]

Nostalgia time.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6uCajYQacg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

back to the present time


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h2yOwhQ4iZI[/YOUTUBE]

Back to the good old days.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

G.O.D. or H.O.T. anyone?

Or Seotaiji Boys? lol


----------



## Kagawa (May 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvGkLaxMPDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 20, 2012)

Her Highest Majesty, the Divine Excellence, Goddess of Beauty, Queen Gyulsama's birthday today.


----------



## Sera (May 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Gyuri for tomorrow. :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

Ahh the month of May, where days of the birthing of many Angels reside


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

A lot of may birthdays...


----------



## Hustler (May 20, 2012)

June & August have a lot more , as far as i've seen


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

phew that was a close call! I posted a pic in the pic thread, but I didn't want to get any hate so I deleted it right away :33!


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

Lupin you are a strange man.


----------



## Sasori (May 20, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> phew that was a close call! I posted a pic in the pic thread, but I didn't want to get any hate so I deleted it right away :33!


Don't worry, I'm only interested in pics of your female family members.


----------



## Hustler (May 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lupin you are a strange man.



**


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2012)

going to SMtown soon... I will report later ^^
look like there will be no YoonYul...*sigh...


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

I love Peach so much. IU welcome to my top tier Bias list.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

Ichi didn't you buy the really expensive tickets?


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

For Wouter:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2012)

yes i got the $300 one...going early to see the rehearsal ^^


----------



## Kagawa (May 20, 2012)

Sasori said:


> Don't worry, I'm only interested in pics of your female family members.



. 

@Running man

Racing towards the buzzer was hilarious all the pushing .

Gyuri was so caring towards kwangsoo, he really does try his hardest.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

> yes i got the $300 one...going early to see the rehearsal ^^



Lucky you. Have fun man.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2012)

i will...but man they only allow camera during the rehearsal..no camera during the actual concert!


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2012)

oh btw..Happy Birthday to Gyuri!!

about KARA, looks like Seungyeon is already in SF lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2012)

It's nice to take pics but wouldn't you have more fun if you were enjoying the concert rather than trying to keep the camera straight.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 20, 2012)

ya indeed!


----------



## koguryo (May 20, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHGJGQF8DjE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> kog i agree that choreo for this is nice
> 
> strangely graceful



About time you could hear Daniel actually sing.


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> phew that was a close call! I posted a pic in the pic thread, but I didn't want to get any hate so I deleted it right away :33!



I saw it


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

good god unfair~


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2012)

At least I didn't save it


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)

someone did a comparison between Bang&Zelo & JJ Project and I knew the MVs were similar but I didn't know they were THIS similar


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 20, 2012)

they're just releasing a repackage and not actually promoting it? that's what i got.


----------



## Noda. B (May 20, 2012)

Decided to go back and check out Beast's growth since their debut. Damn, I would never have imagined this:


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

Really enjoying the listen to Blue by Big Bang. Really soothing to a heart that is still healing.


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

^ 

Big Bang releasing the full version of the "Still alive" intro? fuck yeah!


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

^ wasn't just that an intro track to the alive album album?


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 21, 2012)

and so I just woke up from a dream...a dream where SHE were in front of me... omg <3
here is a quick fancam with my epic shouting! chill
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djS_y4dv-gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

Two favorite songs I've been listening to lately... I cry  

[YOUTUBE]voi6x6S0vUs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Dw-kA8bjG8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> ^ wasn't just that an intro track to the alive album album?



Apparently the repackage contains the full version of the intro


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

ah I saw it.............................................................................................. BB ~

I wish i were loved.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

Jessica is not your wife Ichi


----------



## Spica (May 21, 2012)

Well, duh. Unless there's some innovation instead of following the same standard that been going for the past years, Hallyu is going down. Less idol dramas with no plot, churn out talent over looks and go for songs that don't follow the exact same formula.

Soompi had this idiotic article writer who became really defensive  And the anxious fangirls.


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

^Lmao. That's great news  

Very great news  
Watch Korea's economy plummet as well ^^ Music to my ears!


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

If the economy plummets, won't your chances of getting hired become more futile?


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

^: Ah... well you see, I'm not sure if I'm going to be in Korea for another four years 
So you never know.


----------



## Spica (May 21, 2012)

More realistic that they'll focus on domestic or Japanese markets. The latter because Japan never gets tired of old, repeated stuff.


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

Wow Sooyoung's english is so awesome  , she sounds so cute!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ngvy6jcDQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

English is superb.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

Sooyoung's English <3

She'll have that black man Leo soon enough.


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

Can't stop replaying haha . She'd kill the US promotions next time around , mark my words .


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

Not very relevant, but why hasn't Jay Park kept a very low profile?


----------



## Hustler (May 21, 2012)

Hasn't? Because no one knows exactly what happened other than himself and JYP lol .


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

When I lived in the states I lived in his area (WA state). He's one of the few gyopo musicians that I like in Korea.


----------



## Sera (May 21, 2012)

I'm not a huge Taeyang fan, but he looks good here.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

He needs to stop making those dumb faces.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2012)

his tat is terrible


----------



## Sera (May 21, 2012)

I wonder how tall he is..


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

He's supposedly about 5'2.


----------



## Sera (May 21, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a man that short.  I read he's 5'5. I don't know if that's true though.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

Really? It's short but it's not uncommon.  I'm pretty sure at least 10 male kpop idols have come in that height too


----------



## Spica (May 21, 2012)

Lupin, what do you mean not low profile? He got kicked out for calling Korea "gay".  After the witch-hunt, the fans wanted him back.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

2NE1 coming back in June. Yay.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

Is Twinkle still promoting this week?


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (May 21, 2012)

Dalmatian dance practice

Good

Being an idol must suck before a comeback.  Our dance team had an all night practice one night and we were dead by 6am.  I'm pretty sure we did our choreo about 100 times together and about 10 times each one-by-one.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

Youngwon rocks those jumps xD


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL_q3aaG8IE[/YOUTUBE]
Lol Yonghwa give the girl a chance to sing aswell.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL_q3aaG8IE[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol Yonghwa give the girl a chance to sing aswell.



Pretty nice track. :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

reminds me of IU

in b4 banned for hitchhiking


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2012)

It'll be really funny if it does get banned for promoting hitchhiking.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2012)

someone bought 33 twinkle albums and ended up with 33 seohyun photocards


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

I envy this person


----------



## Naked (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HCiUIB-S9c[/YOUTUBE]

If anyone was interested.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 21, 2012)

FUCK

i was  going to watch that

it's 40 minute through already right? ;_;


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

I can just turn on the t.v. for that.


----------



## Naked (May 21, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> FUCK
> 
> i was  going to watch that
> 
> it's 40 minute through already right? ;_;



Right now, f(x) is on (they're the last group). Never mind. The list isn't in order

You can probably rewatch if they keep the VOD up on YouTube.

Quality is pretty decent. Didn't think they'd stream it in 720p.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 21, 2012)

Seohyun had a solo stage  it was cute

Wonder Generation after beast


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2012)

been watching since sistar

would love more if the setlist wasn't so crap

but still

yay


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

My friend just texted me about the MBC youtube concert , since when do my friends listen to K-pop? Plus he added Suju ain't bad for a boy band , i'm gona kill a bitch today .


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2012)

they were charismatic, i'll give em that

but most of the boy bands have been insanely weak 

though i did miss Mblaq and most of sistar


----------



## Nightblade (May 22, 2012)

man, missed SNSD. but at least I got to see WG.

Sohee ♥


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2012)

welp

tbh sydney concert shat on that lol

they namedropped youtube and google every single chance they could though 

btw anyone notice someone threw a despicable me minion on the stage

i lol'd at the choice

ALSO

WAS TWINKLE PERFORMED? THEY KEPT DOING THE GODDAMN HAND THING AND I WAS WAITING FOR IT ALL NIGHT


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

they didn't do twinkle.

SOMEONE SAID TAEYEON LOOKED LIKE SHE WANTED TO KILL LEETEUK WHEN HE TOOK OVER MCING SOMEONE PLEASE GIF IT OR SCREENCAP.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

K-pop love everywhere.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

dead at wooyoung having a solo debut and HOTTEST ACTUALLY THINKING HE HAS A SHOT AT WINNING THE WEEKLY MUSIC SHOWS.


----------



## Nightblade (May 22, 2012)

the gauntlet has been thrown.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Wtf Wooyoung??? Why not Junsu if anyone from too pee em?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

apparently Junsu had his with Alive but he didn't go and promote it on stage and it didn't chart well anw so.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Junsu has a great voice. Unfortunately he's the least liked member when DBSK were still together. 

I hope that they regroup, they were one of my favorite k-pop bands.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

we're talking about 2pm's Junsu...


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Ah fair enough

Lupin : We were talking about 2PM Junsu . Least liked DBSK member is still way popular than your average group .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

eh still, Wooyoung has a weak voice (sounds like a goat), average dancing skills & meh stage presence. i would've preferred Junho even tho he's an ass.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

I love you all!


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

That Taengo face

How long do we have to endure Leeteuk's face?? Elfs made big scene about him leaving ..

Man I miss Hodong . I was never a big fan of his loud over the top comedy but the MC's now are mediocre .

Also YG is a pathetic speaker , no wonder he keeps away from broadcast appearances . First he pissed off Blackjacks with the 2ne1 are ugly comments and now a joke about Big Bang has pissed off Vips


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

YG said that to his own group that he produced with his money and time?
Wow. I know a lot of listeners that bluntly acknowledge that 2ne1 don't have much physical appeal but they do have the skills of showmanship and pulling off some exceptional performances. And they say likewise to Big Bang, it's not a surprise - this is accepted by a huge majority of the Korean listeners. Looks wise they don't measure up to the standards, but vocally I think they're good enough to have dedicated fans. 

And I dislike Hodong. He makes plenty of money through the multiple CM and shows he has hosted. He didn't have to dodge those taxes. And I've gotten irritated with his voice somehow.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

I don't think 2ne1 are bad looking at all . Obviously by Korean standards they're not beautiful but i'm gona come across as an ass for saying this but I don't get how Korea can find Sistar more visually pleasing than 2ne1 . 

I thought it's been confirmed that his accountant made a big mistake on his taxes . We don't know if it's just a cover up but that's the story anyway . Hodong always came across as a bighearted man so I can over look the fact if he did dodge his taxes .

RA: You liked Lee Michelle from K-pop star right?? She signed with YG  .


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Does this count as a double post? 

Ah well  #ElfwillprotectLeeteuk

[sp][/sp]

JJ project's members names are Jin Young & Jae Beom ?? lmao awkward


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2012)

No that's not a double post.


----------



## Sasori (May 22, 2012)

But this is.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

What does an quintuple post look like ?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

Ia about YG, I'm honestly quite shocked at how spineless he truly is.

YAYYYY Michelle Lee. But tbh idk if it was a good decision for her because I feel like unlike Tasha, she won't be able to get past the racism Korea has and I think she could've tried for an American career from start or something.

SM deciding not to pick up anyone  I guess cause they have less projects planned since they just debuted exo


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Indeed, Korea is pretty damn racist.


----------



## koguryo (May 22, 2012)

Just asked my Korean friends on facebook if one of them can send me a 4minute album


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

You can just go to your nearest K-town and they'll have a record store there. Or 'morning glory' which has been internationalized sells K-pop as well :33

edit

Oh wait you live in Korea. Lol. Which part if you mind me asking?


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Eh I kinda wanted Jungle entertainment or YG to pick her up and it happened . I don't think her English is proficient enough to try in America though .

Most of them won't debut for like another year or two anyway , well I hope so . They need proper training and personally I think JYP is rushing it with the Ji Min project , still way too early for her to debut , she's only 16 .

Lupin : He just moved out of Korea back to US I believe . Lol die of envy .


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

JYP is all about the dough baby. 
He doesn't really care about the musicians / artists that come under his wing. Just look at Jay Park


----------



## koguryo (May 22, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> You can just go to your nearest K-town and they'll have a record store there. Or 'morning glory' which has been internationalized sells K-pop as well :33
> 
> edit
> 
> Oh wait you live in Korea. Lol. Which part if you mind me asking?



I keep forgetting to change my location lol.  I used to live in 평택시, kind of by Suwon and before that it was 신촌 and before that it was 합정/홍대.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Oh right. I'm going to be working in Suwon soon  
So you still reside in Korea I see? O wait... is this the same person I talked to last time (said you lived near Yonsei?)... or I forget! So many of you with k-pop sets I get you all confused...


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

Whats your new job like Lupin?

Tbh I feel like half of the kpop star people will disappear in 2 years idk. JYP is smart to snag up a few guys tho because his JJ project duo is weak


----------



## koguryo (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'm the one you talked to before lol  I used to study at Sogang and Yonsei, was a student.


----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

Who's the most popular member in Sistar?


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)

^ Hyorin

As for Michelle Lee, she should've gone for a American career instead. I guess she wanted to get into the Kpop biz but the shit she'll go through now for her race, weight, manners and musical style because the Korean entertainment industry are hell. 

As for Tasha, I know she's half Korean and African-American but unlike Michelle Lee, it's not apparent on her. Even when she's doing her hair into a braids or curly style you really can't see it on her. Her skin colour makes her look like a light-skin South East Asian and even that is really pushing it. If SHE can get so much shit for being "black", I'm worried for what's in store for Michelle.



African-American x Korean people in America


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Lol Wooyoung. Khun is probably the only member that could have a hit solo, he's popular and while his singing isn't the best, he can sell products on his fanservice. Give him the male version of bubble pop.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

I missed the concert:/

Teuk is such a dick.

Eng The Boys and Mr taxi, someone burn this set list

Mr Taxi just isn't the same song without Key's mama.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Lol Nicole's english sucks

Kara were great, shame the audience is dead. Wtf.

Alone has grown on me alot, not an amazing song but it's good. Touch is still better. Ma Boy is a jam, the crowd needs to get up.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Holy Shit Seobbu got a solo. Gorgeous human being, that fake guitar tho lol.

Wtf are Soshi's mics not working? Ugh Eng ver of Boys, I'm watching the phone ring, IN MY HEART!! But bring the BOYS out. This song makes no sense. Lol Jess. Taetiseo must be knackered, poor girls.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Whats your new job like Lupin?
> 
> Tbh I feel like half of the kpop star people will disappear in 2 years idk. JYP is smart to snag up a few guys tho because his JJ project duo is weak


Teaching English to preschoolers and kindergartens... :S... 
Going to be a teacher~.... Yeah nothing special


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)

AMSTERDAMMM, I'M COMING.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Leeteuk, you're not the MC, give it a rest.

The concert wasn't very good, Yunho going wacko was probably the best part.


----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Nicole's english sucks
> 
> Kara were great, shame the audience is dead. Wtf.
> 
> Alone has grown on me alot, not an amazing song but it's good. Touch is still better. Ma Boy is a jam, the crowd needs to get up.



Where are you watching this?


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Please post the video. No surprise there - from KARA that is


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

It's on Youtube.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HCiUIB-S9c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

^ Thank you! 

What happening to T-ara's videos?  I only watched this for Jiyeon.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

^ Aren't they barely surviving in Korean music charts?


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Nah, Tara are pretty much the top of Korean charts.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

I see then I shall take the liberty in listening to their entire discography


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Stick to their first album, the rest aren't very good.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

I'll stick to your opinion in sticking with their first album - and sticking to your suggestions... and sticking to u... jkay... agh there's something fucked up about me


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)

I'm Really Hurt is one of their best

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_Q97gQRPrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Really digging this , which one do you guys prefer?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrR7OGMixgw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYlJbWn0g-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Tara: 

Breaking Heart repackage Album
Why are you being like this (song)
Roly Poly (song)

I like them both, I think more people would like the electro though.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Eh yeh both of them are nice , excited for the Queens comeback!

My fav T-ara song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sei2pHptBng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I see then I shall take the liberty in listening to their entire discography



My favourite T-ara songs:

- Tic Tic Toc
- Bo Peep Bo Peep
- Like the First Time
- I Go Crazy Because of You
- Roly Poly
- Apple Is A
- Why Are You Being Like This?


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iksai0c9dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2012)

T-ara is awesome, agreeing with all the above posts

and yeah enno the setlist was shit.  i stuck it out but I regret missing MBLAQ and Sistar who even though I'm not as big a fan of, probably did their best songs compared to the rest of the performances. :/


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

I wish they would sing non title tracks for once.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

T-ara: great songs but easily the most boring girl group to watch on stage


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

Their choreo isn't good, doesn't help that they have zero energy on stage.


----------



## Hustler (May 22, 2012)

Sometimes I wish Soyeon got more lines , she's supposed to be one of the most talented vocalists..

I think she gave up lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

eh, I find Soyeon's vocal talents overrated. People keep bringing up 'SHE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE THE MAIN VOCAL INSTEAD OF TAEYEON ETC.'  when defending her voice but honestly she has shown nothing that impressive even when given the opportunities to whereas Taeng has shown much more power in her voice & her technique seems to be miles better.

Watch any of the We Fell in Love performances with Davichi... girl is rough & cannot harmonize with Haeri at all. then again, her group are pretty disastrous.

eh, even if they had good choreo, they are just really boring zombies on stage doing things, like robots. they just lack any stage presence. I jam to their music but cringe whenever I watch music shows and they come on.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Are you talking about KARA or snsd?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

^ we're talking about T-ara

this perf is pretty good at showing their lack of charm on live stages.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTB_2OfZMrk#![/YOUTUBE]
Wouter get your ass out here

Tara girls just look depressed all the time.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 22, 2012)

lupin said he was a jay fan, I liked this collab off Gina's latest mini


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)

I wanna send Gyulsama fanmail. Or make her an illustration. 

Just so she notices me.


----------



## アストロ (May 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lupin said he was a jay fan, I liked this collab off Gina's latest mini


----------



## Naked (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9vKfVAd1-o[/YOUTUBE]
Love it. 
Anyone know when the album is supposed to drop?

Also, RM with Sistar/MBLAQ is out by the way.


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Sera (May 22, 2012)

Aww, IU.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Naked (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

^Somewhere in Australia, someone we know is very happy right now.


----------



## Zach (May 22, 2012)

Awww cute.


----------



## Spica (May 22, 2012)

LOL, Kuragehime extra chapter





you guys need to read the extra chapter in volume 8, she (the artist) is doing neutral research on older women going to Korea because of the Kpop-craze and falls in love with Kang Dong Won.  Goes to a Korean shop/restaurant all "Annyeongseyo, I like to Kang Dong Won. I want Kang Dong Won photobook"


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

wow haha

Also Spica your album is amazing.   Why did I wait so long to download this. 

I love the debut song... Russian Roulette... and Painkiller... 

and every freaking song I've heard.  Damn.


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

AKP makes me very happy lately.



> people will pay more attention to the wonder of Spica



I'm glad the world is opening their eyes to this greatness.



> SPICA and IU are simply phenomenal.






> SPICA AND IU MUST BE ON TOP! THEY ARE SO TALENTED! THEY DESERVE MORE LOVE AND ATTENTION!






> Seriously, SPICA deserves all those praises coming from IU.


Actually, it's IU who deserves to praise the greatness.



> Fuck yeah, love Spica.


Fuck yeah, me too.



> SPICA FIGHTING!!!






> spica this means more work!! step up ur games because all eyes on you now waiting for what you can offer to them...



OK, now I'm pressured.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2012)

I love No More & Angel (Hoi w/e).

gina lost her boobs =/ she needs to put on some weight really, she's been losing too much I feel


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

What a fine fine specimen!


----------



## Adachi (May 23, 2012)

Can someone make an avatar out of this picture please? Thank you


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (May 23, 2012)

Just because

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_D-09SnKg[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Jiyoon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuiM5L00p5Q[/YOUTUBE]

2yoon

I'm still wondering why Jiyoon has the mic on the other side of her face


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

/sigh


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

Does this mean your in love hustler


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

I always liked Sooyoung lol but my loves are Eunji & Hyosung atm since Victoria is locked in SM dungeons somewhere


----------



## Kagawa (May 23, 2012)




----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2012)

ohmaigawd


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 23, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I always liked Sooyoung lol but my loves are Eunji & Hyosung atm since Victoria is locked in SM dungeons somewhere



Vic? I was shouting in ur place at SMtown for Vic


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

IchiTenshou said:


> Vic? I was shouting in ur place at SMtown for Vic



 **

 , high expectations!


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

let's just hope they can compete with the other big names :S


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

I love Leessang , i'm glad they're still partnered up with Jungle ent .

You should give Asura Balbalta a listen , one of the best albums .


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aG2M8bHQPjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (May 23, 2012)

Wow. T-ara's new member is called Danee and she's only 14.


----------



## Chloe (May 23, 2012)

Just putting it out there, Sooyoung's hair is no nice right now


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if any of those will age well...


----------



## Chloe (May 23, 2012)

G.Na's new song is catchy enough.
She's lost too much weight.
Bless her choreographer tho.


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

It's nice but she looks too innocent and cute. I liked her goddess hair.


----------



## Sera (May 23, 2012)

Aww, Simon and Martina are so lucky to interview Sistar. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFlApPDUMRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

I think that's Sooyoung's best hair other than


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2012)

Mumbai Indians out!!! There is a God and he doesn't care about you little master


----------



## Hustler (May 23, 2012)

Good game


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2012)

Go to sleep Hust.


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

Ennoea :33


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I love No More & Angel (Hoi w/e).
> 
> gina lost her boobs =/ she needs to put on some weight really, she's been losing too much I feel


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

Kind of an annoying song.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

they shoulda released an actual banana mv

boobs was hot in that teaser


----------



## Sasori (May 23, 2012)

.........................


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

yes sas, it's amazing how much innuendo wasn't actually intended in that comment.


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

banananabanananaza


banananabanananaza


IT'S G.NA GURL. 

Ghetto Black Korean is ghetto black.


----------



## Zach (May 23, 2012)

G.NA does need to stop losing weight she looks way too skinny and she was skinny before. She's not as beautiful after the weight loss If anything I thought she could afford to gain a few pounds previously.


----------



## Sasori (May 23, 2012)

My life hurts.


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2012)

She looks ill in the new MV. The song is better than Top Girl, but not by much. Should have just gone back to Black and White kind of stuff.


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

Ennoea, Top Girl was okay. It's perfect upbeat song for young girls.


----------



## Sasori (May 23, 2012)

Think I'm going to leave the forums.

At least for a while.

Goodbye.


----------



## Spica (May 23, 2012)

Sasori, what happened?


----------



## Zach (May 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She looks ill in the new MV. The song is better than Top Girl, but not by much. Should have just gone back to Black and White kind of stuff.


I'm not crazy about the new one(at least yet) or top girl. I like her other stuff much better. 


Sasori said:


> Think I'm going to leave the forums.
> 
> At least for a while.
> 
> Goodbye.



Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

Sas why


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

well american idol is definitely shit

pretty boy won

jessica sanchez got second when in their fucking duo that fucker was holding her back


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2012)

why sas, did the feds catch up 

lol i expected the wgwg to win, it's a staple now. the only wgwgs I liked was Kris Allen & David Cook


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

wait whats a wgwg?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 23, 2012)

white guy with guitar


----------



## NudeShroom (May 23, 2012)

oh wow hahahaha

ffs you're right, it's ridiculous.


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

Wow, this is so fucking dumb - 

Korea hating on Jay Park again. This time for lyrics that suggest innuendos. But shit, most girl groups out there suggest something far more sexual and flamboyant through their choreography and attire. Fuck you Korea.


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2012)

When banned, does it mean they cannot be sold or is it that they can't be publicly played?


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Publicly  played. But that creates less marketing and sold records for the album.


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2012)

Jessica Sanchez lost? what the fucking fuck??

Last 3-4 times have been white guitar guys as RA would say . It's ok since the best contestants never win it anyway ..

Never though i'd say this but i'm enjoying The Voice Australia more than the UK one .


----------



## Adachi (May 24, 2012)

Hope everything gets better for you soon, Sasori.

Who else is (im)patiently waiting for Leessang's album?


----------



## koguryo (May 24, 2012)

I think I saw Jay Park's friend today at the dance studio I go to, the one from AOM.  I at least met the guy's girlfriend, she taught today.  1 step closer to becoming Jay Park's backup dancer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYzAyaE-n9A&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]

Those dancers are really popular in the dance scene in Korea.  I've only seen them live about 3 times.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

Jessica wasn't gonna win, race is still an issue. I don't dislike the wgwg lol but yeah he wasn't anything special. His version of Volcano was pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

Lol apparently CCM might sue an Omona user for posting a vid about their leaked song


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 24, 2012)

ccm cracks me up


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if they leaked the video themselves, they're desperate for attention.


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

koguryo said:


> I think I saw Jay Park's friend today at the dance studio I go to, the one from AOM.  I at least met the guy's girlfriend, she taught today.  1 step closer to becoming Jay Park's backup dancer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYzAyaE-n9A&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Those dancers are really popular in the dance scene in Korea.  I've only seen them live about 3 times.



Jay has a girlfriend? Is she from WA state?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 24, 2012)

Jay's friend's girlfriend not jay's girlfriend I think


----------



## アストロ (May 24, 2012)

Ah okay I see.


----------



## Ximm (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ijmmNmJ09k&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2012)

Rio Ferdinand on Running man? wtf? 

I still don't like Man U though


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

Really?

Gonna watch the shit out of that one.


----------



## koguryo (May 24, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Jay's friend's girlfriend not jay's girlfriend I think



Exacta


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

For you RA:


----------



## Hustler (May 24, 2012)

^ Looks like a preview for Rush Hour lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

My father catch a bullet with his bare hands.


----------



## Spica (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> For you RA:



They look like a yaoi-couple. The index-finger fits inside the V-sign.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

I was listening to The Chaser and I kept think if a girl group did this song they'd pretty much be the greatest group of all time. SM get on it, get SNSD to do this type of electro and less I can feel this in my heart, MY HEART!!


----------



## NudeShroom (May 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVwKZATQXKo&feature=context-vrec[/YOUTUBE]

It takes me a while sometimes to remember Key isn't a native english speaker.


----------



## koguryo (May 24, 2012)

SM needs to give Amber some solo dances when f(x) promotes, she's a very good dancer


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ND1fPG4gBM&feature=context-vrec[/YOUTUBE]



Seohyun pulls out a loose extension only to go back for it less than a minute later and throw it out xD


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (May 25, 2012)

Yeah (used to be a fan). But you get tired of seeing his face in several ads and commercials and eventually you get tired of the overexposure in publicity...


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2012)

Leessang killing the charts 

Boss


----------



## アストロ (May 25, 2012)

Sometimes I wish I can escape reality and become one with the sky.


----------



## Kagawa (May 25, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Leessang killing the charts
> 
> Boss


----------



## koguryo (May 25, 2012)

The new Soompi is weird

I can't edit my posts

Edit: Never mind they're trying to fix it.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2012)

yea, KHJ is probs one fo the nicest ppl in the industry imo, even tho he's untalented as fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2012)

Meh he's not a terrible singer, and his dancing is good. It's acting he needs to stay far far away from.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2012)

Well you haven't been subjected to 5+ slow-mid tempo songs in a row live with ear bleeding adlibs


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 25, 2012)

Spoilerz, new Vic hair color:


----------



## Sera (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Spoilerz, new Vic hair color:



Eh not sure if want


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MBTd5S9-WcE[/YOUTUBE]

Dalmatian has a white guy in their group lately.


----------



## Spica (May 25, 2012)

So I found out that Junsu's Tarantellegra is so gay it's been added in the Video-folder of yaoi-site Aarinfantasy.  Only MV in there.


----------



## Hustler (May 25, 2012)

Damn they really love dry humping each other



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWby_chTVVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 25, 2012)

^Right in front of the camera too 

And lol, I watched IU's new MV earlier (the 26 minute one)

MV of obscure loneliness, faceless guy...

she wants Sulli


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## Hustler (May 26, 2012)

Nara's hair looks beautiful there


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)

allkpoop comments

These kids whine probably when their parents ask them to brush their teeth and they're giving Hyuna shit.


----------



## koguryo (May 26, 2012)

Been listening to a lot of Kim Jisoo lately, my favorite Superstar K contestant next to Ulala session


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz5jpuOtzwc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5vLivr6ZrM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avbc7AG2kl4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuAdZwjAfzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (May 26, 2012)

Enno, do you have the comments on Recent or Best Rated? I use the latter to filter the most idiotic ones. 

Also, Eurovision tonight~ Anyone ready for Russian Babushkas and Greek Aphro-Di-See-Akk?


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT0rl2luupY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
The rapper looks like Yonghwa lol. I like the song but enough is enough, no more rookies


----------



## アストロ (May 26, 2012)

I like the logo.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (May 26, 2012)

Nice affect on the camera.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Nara's hair looks beautiful there



oh my god 

RA the inner black girl in me is raging at those seohyun gifs you reblogged, it's not a weave 

those were extensions, and you can pretty much assume everyone in kpop only uses extensions


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2012)

I know they're extensions BLAME WHOEVER MADE THEM LMFAO


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2012)

more like whoever attached them, it looked like half of them were gonna fall out


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 26, 2012)

rip cara


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2012)

That's cute, a fan probably sent him that.

Poor Yong though, he keeps all the stuff from the Yongseo days in his CNB dorm, Seohyun probably dropped that shit in the bin.

RA what did you think of JJ and Vixx?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 26, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> rip cara


lol he's covering half her face...


Ennoea said:


> That's cute, a fan probably sent him that.
> 
> Poor Yong though, he keeps all the stuff from the Yongseo days in his CNB dorm, Seohyun probably dropped that shit in the bin.



Lol even by my standards that's pretty harsh. 

Even though I'd be pestered to death about "aww, you kept all your stuff from with _______"  it's definitely something i wouldn't throw away


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 26, 2012)

lol jackpot for Yong~


just for your information I will be on vacation for 1 month around Asia. So I wont be online after tomorrow  ^^ take care all


----------



## Adachi (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWby_chTVVE&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Nice.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

That T-ara song is so trash tier but I can't get it out of my head , fml!


----------



## Adachi (May 27, 2012)

Where do you guys usually dl your songs/albums? The community I use on lj is starting a hiatus tomorrow, just when "Unplugged" is released. :/

V I can tolerate mostly everyone in the video, just not Taecyeon.


----------



## koguryo (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjAPGkYtygE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I was going through some Yoon Mirae stuff and I came across this again.  Oh god the idols shouldn't be there


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

Tasha murdering everyone


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That's cute, a fan probably sent him that.
> 
> Poor Yong though, he keeps all the stuff from the Yongseo days in his CNB dorm, Seohyun probably dropped that shit in the bin.
> 
> RA what did you think of JJ and Vixx?



JJ - messy song, surprisingly decent lives. I feel like their potential to grow isn't there though, JR has swag but his rapping style is basically 2pm's rap style (aka terrible). JB has an alright voice but his voice is really not strong enough to be solo/carry a song with only one other person. Should've added two more people or smth, one main vocal & one good rapper while these two be the main dancers.

Vixx - seem talented overall but apparently only two guys sing most of the parts? they're alright though. i think they lack stage presence tho, a lot of these new groups can be talented but boring to watch.

Have fun Ichi!!


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

Who's Vixx??


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

some new boy group  i've lost track but I saw two of their perfs.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

Ah fair enough 

I heard the new b1a4 song is good , hm


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

I thought B1a4's new song was terrible tbh.

My friend told me why they wouldn't make it big and IA. They're too fanservicey in title tracks (be it mv or performances) for non-fans to take them seriously. The only track they promoted that wasn't very fan servicey was Baby I'm Sorry. Even other groups who do fanservice often do more serious title tracks (Infinite does a lot of fanservice but you can still take them seriously as a group, even with songs like Nothing's Over).


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

Listened to the song , it was ok . Yeah I don't understand this whole "appealing to noona /uncle fans" thing , K-pop is bigger than that . They seem genuinely talented from what little I've seen of them . 

I see them as the male version of Girls day minus the catchy songs ..


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Can someone link me to some Secret centered variety shows?


----------



## アストロ (May 27, 2012)

vixx is growing on me


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Honestly speaking, B1A4 just isn't to my taste. There's nothing wrong with them but they seem like some Disney group made solely for girls, so much fanservice. They get everything right, they have the right amount of energy, they look fine, they sing, they can write songs even but all I see is a manufactured image, more so than SM groups. They're a really calculated group. Which is unfair to them since everyone is like that.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Can someone link me to some Secret centered variety shows?



Secret Story: 

other than that they don't have any fixed variety shows but random appearances here and there.

I think the problems with B1A4 we all stated reflects in the fanbase as well. I remember there was a poll recently to show the difference in males/females in fanbases and B1A4's had the widest ratio between females/males. I have a few guy friends into k-pop and they're into a few male groups as well but I know no male banas at all, I know a ton of female Banas tho


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Also I don't trust a group that smiles all the time. As my Sister said when I showed them to her, "wow they're trying really hard to be cool".


----------



## Sera (May 27, 2012)

This Wonder Girls interview is all in English.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN-Zm96QRxs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF2Y90CIvkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (May 27, 2012)

Also B1A4's fanclub is a bit nuts.
Banas put so much hate on Dal Shabet/Darlings after a joint stage where they were dancing "close" together.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9adv9vWGPrg[/YOUTUBE]

And apparently there was shit between Banas and BBCs when they were doing matchup or whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Wondergirls are so lovely.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

speaking of which, that rapper Viki leaving Dalshabet. Gurllll, you can stay in the group & pursue a solo career when dalshabet isn't promoting, you're never gonna make it big now


----------



## Chloe (May 27, 2012)

I kno ;A; Knowing her she'll collab with some underground ppl like she did pre-debut.
The new member is cute tho.
Her name is Woohee


----------



## Sera (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_xdYFYBaMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 27, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Secret Story:
> 
> other than that they don't have any fixed variety shows but random appearances here and there.



Thanks. I'll check that out later. Its 12:40am  Monday right now. 

Btw, has anyone seen _MTV Secret Diary_? Is that worth watching?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 27, 2012)

ooh, yes that's pretty funny as well.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2012)

Lupin we can't link directly to downloads in this thread.  The site could potentially get in trouble for having stuff like that in the open.  

However you can PM it to people who ask

edit: and lol I liked JJ enough, but I don't like the rapping style as well.  the dance is really cute, and the vocal is pretty good, but the song is just ridiculous when it goes "now rock and roll" 

also, that one clip is unbearable.  

It should have only been T and Gary.  and poor gary was held down by the idol rappers


----------



## アストロ (May 27, 2012)

^: deleted


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2012)

you didn't have to delete it all 

just the mediafire links xD

i would have helped you out and edited it for you but i don't have power here


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Lupin you didn't have to delete it all.

Okay so Vixx is from Jellyfish Ent, no wonder they're polished, decent budgeted and have a good song.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

I'm wondering if there's any good song I haven't listened to this year? There's the Chocolat one Cara loves, what else is there?

Is Dalmatians mini any good? I did like ER.


----------



## Hustler (May 27, 2012)

I dunno you probably listened to everything . Current favs..

Fuck I really love Dynamite lol 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaJZWlsUS7Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRy6DLbErg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Okay downloading Dalmatian, Gankiz and Junsu's album. Will tell if they're any good. 

10CM are pretty much amazing so good taste Hust

10CM wanted to be in SM do you know that


----------



## NudeShroom (May 27, 2012)

hahaha

[YOUTUBE]xyNho3WCW18[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't gotten around to the dalmatian mini yet but kog linked a great song from them.  I think it was called "hurt me"

edit: oh god the bag head guy gets to me every time


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

Gangkiz, Dalmatian, Junsu, Leessang, Spica, Exo, Sistar, Pominit etc downloaded. Will listen and post my unnecessarily long opinions on them


----------



## Sera (May 27, 2012)

Zinger's puppy is so cute!


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

As long as that isn't sexual innuendo.


----------



## Sera (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2012)

What's with all the small dogs. Suzy had that small one too.


----------



## Noda. B (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What's with all the small dogs. Suzy had that small one too.



They're idols , getting a mean dog like a German Shepard or a GH would tarnish their image 

Only cats and small dogs allowed .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 28, 2012)

probably dorm space as well, those dorms be tiny as hell.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

They probably like the dog's slim legs and small faces and bagel shaped body.


----------



## アストロ (May 28, 2012)

dogs that are k-pop idols...


It can work!


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2012)

Damn this teaser elevated my expectations for the new song even higher

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWKXjm2TfSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 28, 2012)

the MV isn't what I expected from the photos, it looks great from a cinematography standpoint, minus Fantastic Baby, BB's MVs this comeback seem to be really movie-like and not all glitz & glam with massive special effects ands tuff.

Enno, what are your thoughts on those albums you downloaded? On the girl group side, I thought Sistar's mini was eh, Lead Me was really good tho while 4minute had a nice start to the mini but fell flat after I'm Ok for me. Hoped you loved Spica though, I liked a lot of the album and it was strong.

Exo - preferred M better, love Machine, the rest of the tracks not really.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

Exo's 2 Moons gave me a headache, I'm not joking. Worst song ever. History was the only thing I could listen to on it, Machine isn't bad either. Mama is just no thanks aswell. Angel is okay but the whole "Heey" thing really kills the song for me. 

Pominit's I feel the same, I really like it till I'm Ok but then it just went nowhere. But I do think Dream Racer is a crack song lol. Overall it's an okay mini, but nothing I'd listen to more than a few times.

Infinite, Chaser is my favourite of their title tracks. I've listened to the mini 5 times but I can't remember any of the other songs lol. But it's my kind of thing so I'll probably listen to this through the summer.

IU's I like. Peach is something I want to wrap around me and listen to all day.

On Sitar's mini I really like No Mercy but yeah Lead me is my favourite song on it. I'm worried that none of the girls had any good ballads though.

Otherwise I just replayed Leessangs album, no competition to it being the best out of the lot. I'll listen to, Spica, Gangkiz, Dalmatian and Junsu's later.


----------



## Sera (May 28, 2012)

Every End of the Day is also a great song.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Kagawa (May 28, 2012)

who is this wonderful person 

my body is ready for next running man episode.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

That's Yubin from the Wondergirls.


----------



## Alien (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

Real latinas of kpop:


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

Hyoyeon look Asian. Yuri looks Hawaiian. Gyulsama looks Latina. 

I bet she's a half, it's suspicious how there's no info on her dad but we know about her Mum who looks a heck load more Asian and nothing like her.

And getting some Naya Rivera vibes from Yuubin.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2012)

all of them look latina 

latina is such a huge range it's insane.  at my work i always check language first because you'll see a girl who you -think- is asian and she speaks spanish and her entire family looks more like what you'd expect to be latina

edit: and lol spica, i agree.  a shitload of them look like they could be halfies (ex. being the new guy simon in dalmatian.)


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

I'm sure there are loads of halfies in Hallyu but with Korea's obsession with "full blood" and race, they are probably hiding it to appeal more to the public. 

I don't know how familiar you guys are with Thai celebs but the majority are halfies.   Around 70 percent or something are a mix of something because Thailand is racially "tolerant" in the way that they know that Thai-ness can never be diluted.  

In general, loads of the Thai half celebs use so much makeup, especially mascara that I'm put off by them, but loads of the fresh-faced ones remind me of Yoona. I know she's far off from the typical Thai but she I think she looks like a Thai halfie celeb and not Korean at all. 

Also, Nana looks Japanese. Sooyoung South East Asian. Yenny with the blond hair looks Californian Asian.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

I know what you mean Spica. I follow Thai stuff abit and god those models are easily some of the best looking around, but most of them tend to be halfies.

Gangkiz album was just bad, the songs weren't terrible but the production seems really cheap on it. CCM, if you thought you could threaten Tara with these girls, you can't.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2012)

btw on the list i just realized a good one was missing

gayoon

definitely has the latina look

and wow, thailand has more than america it would seem 

off the top of my head i can think of rashida jones(black & white), and naya rivera (black , white, & hispanic) for actors

singers... leona lewis (haven't heard of her in forever), mariah carey... 

even then just about all of them are half black and typically are passers


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

I love Maggie Q (Chinese + Polish + English?) and Kristin Kreuk (Indonesian/Chinese + Dutch). Also Dean Cain is a looker (Japanese + white). 

My childhood heroine, Tia Carrere from Relic Hunter, is Filipino, Chinese and Latina (Hawaiian). It's creepy how she looks like a really fit and tan version of my mother who's just five years older.  Probably why I liked her ass-kicking so much.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2012)

Fei looks half aswell:


----------



## Spica (May 28, 2012)

I think Fei looks awesomely Hawaiian/SEA.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2012)

eh i see it but not enough haha.  in that one ad for that cosmetics line she does though xD



Spica said:


> I love Maggie Q (Chinese + Polish + English?) and Kristin Kreuk (Indonesian/Chinese + Dutch). Also Dean Cain is a looker (Japanese + white).
> 
> My childhood heroine, Tia Carrere from Relic Hunter, is Filipino, Chinese and Latina (Hawaiian). It's creepy how she looks like a really fit and tan version of my mother who's just five years older.  Probably why I liked her ass-kicking so much.



all so gorgeous


----------



## NudeShroom (May 28, 2012)

lol dupes 

posting in my favorite thread right after mod


----------



## アストロ (May 28, 2012)

what happened to the dupe


----------



## Hustler (May 28, 2012)

Got disposed

A-pink on RM , hopefully Eunji


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

lol there's so many rumors of who's gonna be on RM, I'm not going to believe any rn. supposedly Girl's Day, A Pink, After School, Dalshabet, Sistar, SNSD & Secret r rumored to be on, not gonna believe anything till I see pics.


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Well it'd actually make sense if TTS and A-pink guest on RM since they're actually promoting .

Sistar were on last week


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> lol there's so many rumors of who's gonna be on RM, I'm not going to believe any rn. supposedly Girl's Day, A Pink, After School, Dalshabet, Sistar, SNSD & Secret r rumored to be on, not gonna believe anything till I see pics.



If you get one girl from each group you'd have enough for an even  _Idol Team vs Running Men_ episode...


----------



## koguryo (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-GQc1ADXJE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Well it'd actually make sense if TTS and A-pink guest on RM since they're actually promoting .
> 
> Sistar were on last week



This ep supposedly airs in mid/late June and they'd be done promoting by then.

Either way, there haven't been any pics of anyone recording RM yet so I'm just taking everything with a grain of salt. Could be a huge fake ass rumor


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Apparently it's for the 100th episode so I wouldn't be surprised if they do invite plenty of idol guests . I'd rather have a really cool episode with just the members even though I wouldn't mind A-pink 

Nothing against Gary but I can't help but think Ji Hyo and Jong Kook would make one hell of a couple .

PERFECTION!


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Kook and Jihyo? Lol World Domination Couple


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

> Lizzy will be permanent member of running man starting in july again!!
> 
> And.. for 100th ep, AS members will attend except for raina and nana i think





> Kahi, JungAh, Juyeon, Uie, Lizzy and Eyoung will be recording for Running Man on 6th June! Cr. @thisisJHTY





> [Info] SNSD and SISTAR to appear in the 100th episode of Running Man which will air on June 17th!! [cr: sistarfied]



moar RM rumors


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9Y5-M0kWLU[/YOUTUBE]


Exo fans are starting fanwars early lol.


----------



## Kagawa (May 29, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> moar RM rumors



Lizzy!! Awesome


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

ajax is gay bondage porn, if anything they ripped off ukiss not exo 

Soshi said to pull out of RM 100th Ep due to Schedule, AS/Girl's Day/A Pink/Dalshabet/Sistar are supposedly 'confirmed' tho but idt all members of each groups are attending.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

> ajax is gay bondage porn, if anything they ripped off ukiss not exo





I'm glad we're gonna get a mix of Kpop idols.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

FUCK U SM TELL US THIS EARLIER NEXT TIME


> Girls' Generation's official Japanese mobile fansite updated that their new JPN single PAPARAZZI will be released on 27 June! (via @haljung)


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

I'm gonna make you love me Papa Paparazzi. I hope it's not like Mr Taxi tho.


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Mr Taxi is probably one of the best songs by them . I don't want a similar one but i'd rather that than something like the Boys


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

Well, it's gonna be a dance song.  That's what Tiffany said, but I can't remember where lol


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Yeah I posted that some time ago . I think it was during an interview..

His hair :amazed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xfyEsHf01g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

That hair

It won't be like the Boys at all, I hope not. I'm wishing it's more poppy like Genie.


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Lol it's G-d after all , i'm surprised he still has hair


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

^she looks a LOT like amy ryan when she does that face.  like i could pull a gif from the office and it would be identical 

and GD going all out bowl cut


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Yunho looks so lost in the background . His expression is like "Wtf am I doing here?"


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

apparently he was reacting shocked to leetuek cutting tiffany


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Yunho was like wtf is he doing

I honestly think that MBC are covering for him, he probably did butt in for no reason.

The gif deserves to be an Internet meme.


----------



## Spica (May 29, 2012)

Leeteuk is an a-hole. They are using the director of the concert (is it not Google?) to simmer it down. Why on earth would a director for an international company who sets up an international concert ask a 30 year old pedobear with no English knowledge to wrap up the speech for them? 

Also, Paparazzi. Again, obvious song title Kpop recycle from Korea because of their lacking English vocabulary.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Cara's face during WGM


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

I think MBC are covering his ass for sure, he could've waited for Fany to finish speaking, it's a fucking concert for a reason, you can keep it going overtime for a few mins.


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yeah I posted that some time ago . I think it was during an interview..
> 
> His hair :amazed
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xfyEsHf01g[/YOUTUBE]



He looks a little like Mello from Death Note. GD is still awesome though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

I love how he's they asked me to end it, then why didn't Tiffany stop or say that let's have a few words from Teuk to finish this thing. Even though this isn't fucking SM town so I don't see why he'd be ending the concert.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

what is going on in this


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

HOLY CRAP, TEEN TOP'S NEW SONG IS  SISTAR'S ALONE EXCEPT DONE BY A BOY GROUP

damn brave sound this shit is so obvious. except not as catchy and their tones annoy me.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

The robot is coming alive. Sunny was having a good time with Seobbs ass

New YG girl member revealed:

She looks familiar?


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

"I'm falling down"

Wtf this is blatant rehash


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

even the hooo-hoooo.

the song structure is copy + paste like not even kidding. even Mazzik/Madonna & Sorry Sorry/Bonamana/Mr Simple had smth that made the songs a bit different.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

..is YG doing the chocolat thing and putting a bunch of multiracial chicks in the group? 

her hair is nice though, though it looks photoshopped on


edit: also ricky looks like a serial killer in that album photo


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

not even kidding the rap structure is exactly the same as Alone.

the only diff is that teen top's song has one less chorus.


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The robot is coming alive. Sunny was having a good time with Seobbs ass
> 
> New YG girl member revealed:
> 
> She looks familiar?



Isn't that Yonghwa? 

I got excited you Paki slut


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

It is Yonghwa lol


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

o damn enno you troll


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

wtf i've been tricked?


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

i saw your edit hust you didn't get it even after Enno said it was him


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> i saw your edit hust you didn't get it even after Enno said it was him



I thought he didn't know either , then I figured he was trolling us


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Hust admit it, you liked what you saw


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Hust admit it, you liked what you saw



At first I was like "She looks like an awfully familar man" then I checked YG life , no info and I took a good look at the pic again and figured it was Yong lol

I didn't want to be judgmental lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

omg that quote in your sig i'm dying


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

The whole Tom Riddle thing is pretty much fanfic bait. A book that writes back, imagine the scenarios


----------



## Spica (May 29, 2012)

Oh my god, Hust. Judgemental 


Cara, you need to put that on your sig.


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

Yeah Fail has his weird ass quote worthy moments



> Eternal Goob :
> Tentacle rape was my introduction to porn.





> Darc:
> 
> What went on in your household?





> Eternal Goob :
> 
> Nothing much, it was a friend that introduced it to me.





> Dango:
> 
> how does that conversation even go
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

Spica said:


> Oh my god, Hust. Judgemental
> 
> 
> Cara, you need to put that on your sig.



lol the only problem is when i see it I think

DINKLEBERG

and the syllables for Yonghwa just don't match up


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

IU revealed she's 5"3 and 7 stone. It's not that bad for her height, but it's still a bit too thin.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

Indeed.  the number below hat on the scale was her BMI, 17.2, so she's somewhat underweight

though that's according to BMI so it is possibly innacurate


----------



## Hustler (May 29, 2012)

I miss pre-debut IU , she looked so healthy then


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

She is really really thin nowdays.


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

Kevin from U-Kiss seems to be such a cutie.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBUAZL7jKI[/YOUTUBE]



he's also the second most talented in U-kiss


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

He's good at girl group dances, like Key from Shinee.

He seems so sweet in interviews and it's awesome how he can switch from speaking fluent English to Korean.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

Yeah from what I've seen of U-kiss he seems like a nice guy.  I don't know much about him but I always lol at his crossdressing.


Been watching TTS with E-Pasta Basta thing

it's pretty bad.  Kangta is basically mutilating an unripe avacado

edit: seohyun put too much pepper


----------



## Sera (May 29, 2012)

Okay, done spamming Kevin.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Atleast she didn't try to kill them with salt this time


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

haha that's a cute pic

and it's pretty cute though, kangta is super nice and appropriate hahaha

just watching them cook is torture

seohyun said "saranghae yo, unni" because of something fany said

shit it was adorable omg :33


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aBUAZL7jKI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> he's also the second most talented in U-kiss



My mind be trippin'...

The knee-to-groin flinch gave him away though.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (May 29, 2012)

Really like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uMkhi1DzI&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

And this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSqx-65Fmus&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (May 29, 2012)

WAIT

WHY IS THIS TEASER SO EARLY

TEASING ME LIKE THIS

[YOUTUBE]rWJhAW-g1p8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2012)

Boyfran don't. Free tickets to fill seats.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 29, 2012)

ngl I hope Jess sings less unless her lines are English, her Japanese is terrible. SeoSoo need to take over, apparently Seo is very popular on twitter in Japan


----------



## Adachi (May 29, 2012)

One of their best teasers in recent years: _Bolero_ by Ravel (that's like a +10 already), them walking in the beginning, trench coats and looking good as usual, with a bonus of no longer dancing in a box!

Unfortunately though, the 23s preview of the song sounds rather lackluster.


----------



## Spica (May 29, 2012)

I love the visuals in the teaser but...

Oh la la la la. Oh la la la la.


----------



## Spica (May 29, 2012)

This is Dani, the 14 year old 9th member of T-ara.





Also, why is Olivia Hussey so popular in Korea?


----------



## Adachi (May 30, 2012)

^ Can't wait until CCM works her to a slave in less than 6 months. :/

I love how derp Sunny looks in this  And is her right leg supposed to curve that way?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2012)

seohyun blocked from view most of time

1/10


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

One of the best episodes of RM , I was laughing the whole time


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

Ara is a mix of Chorong and Seohyun , a big YES!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2012)

remb when Hust said his eye was on Nara & Alice?

except she's blessed with a better voice than Chorong and less robotic dance skills than Seobot ;;


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> remb when Hust said his eye was on Nara & Alice?
> 
> except she's blessed with a better voice than Chorong and less robotic dance skills than Seobot ;;



Lol I said Nara and Yoonjoo 

Yes Ara is so charming


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2012)

I FORGOT OKAY.

too bad Yoonjo's not with the girls  I hope we get to see her perform before promos end for AS comeback


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

It's ok they're all pretty anyway lol

What happened to her?? Yoonjoo is very anime-ish , it's slightly creepy lol


----------



## Spica (May 30, 2012)

. 

Oh Korea.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

All of Asia should be dead if that was true>_>


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone make avatars here?


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

Venus are gorgeous, honestly best looking of the rookies. Ara is like an angel.


----------



## アストロ (May 30, 2012)

I wish I can kill every living being on this earth. How the fuck did Hitler do it? Genocide is liberation.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

^ You should play something like GTA



Sera said:


> Can anyone make avatars here?



I can try


----------



## アストロ (May 30, 2012)

No I want something real. I literally want power as a leader to give them the false disillusioned impression that peace can be achieved. And in the last minute wipe every living man, woman, and child from the face of this earth. Spare them and their children the inevitable.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> No I want something real. I literally want power as a leader to give them the false disillusioned impression that peace can be achieved. And in the last minute wipe every living man, woman, and child from the face of this earth. Spare them and their children the inevitable.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

And what is the inevitable? Pain, suffering or death? Who are we to decide that others should meet their demise when they are struggling and fighting to live everyday. Don't assume that everyone else is under the impression that peace is absolute, but to fight for something better isn't to be looked down upon.


----------



## アストロ (May 30, 2012)

Not fiction. Just as it's prophesied in Revelations.

The Demon or devil commonly known as Lucifer will literally control the vessel or body of an individual. He will face mortal wound, and everyone will mourn his death. Because his rule was so influential, and his image was so charismatic, the people will feel they were bereaved of a leader transcending all the expectations of a leader. Eventually Satan will be released from his chains and allowed to take him as his host (aka the anti-Christ). He will resurrect through supernatural powers he is given and establish his rule upon the people. Those who follow will inherit his blessings and many more. But those who oppose will die deaths unpardonable. The anti-Christ will rise and kill every living human.


Fuck this shit, I hate people. I need therapy.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

The Anti-christ is a stupid figure made up by people with the notion that Humans are all good and that evil is a separate entity. It's not, it's part of our being, it's been there since the beginning of time and will be there till the last person takes their breath. But the belief in the bloody last 2000 years of Evil ultimately being superior to people and that us needing guidance from a Deity to suppress it is garbage. People are kind, forgiving and inherently good, more so than the opposite most of the time. But never forget we're also bad, vengeful and stupid. Take the good with the bad, but don't only ever expect the good because you're setting yourself for disappointment. 

Also get out of Korea asap, it's really not doing you any favours.


----------



## アストロ (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I know.

Dude, I know I met you guys online.
But I just feel so psychologically and emotionally overwhelmed. And I don't know where to store this anger, this hate, and hurt. Yeah, I know I sound like a pussy. But a lot of hardships came my way, and it was not an easy task of to overcome or let go especially the scars it left behind. People easily betrayed me. I was too naively given into the trust of others - especially in Korean people. But they're skilled at lying and being crafty with their words. A bunch of swindlers here - a lot of crimes concerning that. And I just felt like - there's not point in achieving a positive mind set or have a good-nature of a disposition of character. You're only going to become exploited and ignored, neglected. Not truly taken seriously. Is this another rant. No. But eventually I just got so frustrated I turned into this big asshole. I felt like the past three years I made no progress, I thought at least character-wise there would be change. In contrast, I changed for the worse...
Anyways you guys don't give a shit about me.


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I can try



Okay. Could I have an avatar from  please. ^^


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

Nothing bad with being positive, but never value someone above you and let them exploit you. That's something that took me a while to learn myself, being kind is good but always know where to draw the line.

I don't know what happened to you to make you so cynical but are there really not more like minded people in Korea? Truly not everyone is some image obsessed, shallow person who abuses trust because it sounds like a hell hole.


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

Sera said:


> Okay. Could I have an avatar from  please. ^^


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Thank you.  Would you like me to cred you?


----------



## Hustler (May 30, 2012)

No it's fine lol


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2012)

woah

[YOUTUBE]3XCrWhZPDFo[/YOUTUBE]

might be an alone rehash song but the dance is amazing


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2012)

Same, the choreo is really good, it's actually not trying to be too insynch and restrictive (like SM's nowdays) but fun to actually watch. I loved it. Esp the little solo changjo did.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2012)

the look is also good, sans Cap's hair (again, crazy sucked too)  and the fact that Ricky comes off more as glaring than smoldering hahaha

loving Chunji's look


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Does Bom still have red hair?


----------



## NudeShroom (May 30, 2012)

Well in Scream she didn't, it was brown in that.


----------



## Sera (May 30, 2012)

Aww. I loved her red hair so much.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 30, 2012)

Teen Top's choreo is good, too bad the song is absolutely terrible. Might be running for one of the worst kpop songs this year imo.


----------



## Zach (May 30, 2012)

I always love Bom


----------



## Noda. B (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 31, 2012)

IY1 reunion...?


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

So I just found out The Wanted has a Tamil guy , still doesn't change the fact they make mediocre music though . 

This is pretty cool , times like this I appreciate how much YG spends on his promos


----------



## koguryo (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Wu4jvR3spM&list=UUIVNGs1BuaJyYR7BVp4aH3Q&index=4&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

My friend posted this on her facebook, this wasn't my school but so:33

Edit: She's a foreigner:33  I should've done that.


----------



## Chloe (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Spica (May 31, 2012)

Really depressing. Feeling sorry for the Korean HS students, must be awful to have so much pressure. 

This guy is boss.



Dat smug face.


----------



## Chloe (May 31, 2012)

Just wait until he debuts 

He'd be the greasiest friend out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

That is depressing, education is important and so is understanding. Shame alot of it is just memorising and not application.


----------



## Spica (May 31, 2012)

I have a big interest in History right now. Shame it didn't show in HS.  

Our tests were more of those "what do YOU think went on in his head and lead to these historical events" than memorizing dates which was what I was ironically good at.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

I sucked at memorising but I could analyse the shit out of texts.

Zelo:


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

Ancient history was the bomb , hated modern


----------



## Chloe (May 31, 2012)

I dropped history like a tonne of bricks.


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

History is awesome . You get to watch tons of movies and read interesting books/stories .


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

I liked History but we only ever studied Military history and I grew bored of it.


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

You didn't get to choose between ancient and modern? 

I really wanted it to be Egypt but it ended up being on Greece , it was interesting nevertheless


----------



## Chloe (May 31, 2012)

I would have done ancient but it would have been too many content heavy units of work


----------



## Spica (May 31, 2012)

I like both Modern and Ancient History but we focused too much on Norwegian history in relation with Scandinavian countries and World War 2 for it to be anything interesting. 

I find WW2 history interesting but you know those old people who won't stop going on and on about it? Too much repetition because we had it in junior high and high school, in every effing grade. I want to have more about the Victorian age and early 1900s but also Asian, Greek, Roman and Egyptian history. I was beast with the Renaissance. 

Also Religion was interesting but too much about Christianity and Islam/Judaism. It's the history and facts behind religions that are interesting to me, not the issues that are important to the worshippers.


----------



## Sera (May 31, 2012)

f(x) are making a comeback this summer!


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2012)

o a-jax aren't that half bad hmmm. maybe dspoor won't disband them in a month like they did for ast'1


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

I see RA likes the half naked guys


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2012)

with dsp's track record their debut stage will be pretty messy & they'll disappear for a year until they comeback


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

I think DSP is atleast trying to improve but from what I've read the Woman in charge of DSP basically doesn't know what she's doing.

Still DSP have good composers.


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I see RA likes the half naked guys



ehhh i'm not rly... impressed or anything? it looks so high budget coming from dsp tho considering STEP/To Me/Sweet Dream MVs looked... pretty low budget despite how much was supposedly spent on those MVs.

I'm burned out on the boy groups, they're all stylistically too similar now to stand out. BAP is still keeping my interest somewhat... and Nu'Est because stylistically they're pretty different from A-jax/EXO/etc.

JJ Project is a bore, Bang&Zelo copy and they're not talented enough to pull off being a duo imo. Vixx is alright but their omona troll fans fucking annoy me.


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

> Eunjung said, “I want to meet someone by fate at Tokyo Tower… I don’t care whether that person is a male or not, I just want to meet someone amazing.”



She's definitely fucking Gyuri


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

The girl gives Bi vibes right, left and centre. 

Bi list:

Eunjung
CL
Gyuri
Gayoon
Jiyoon 
Yuri
Zinger
Hyomin
IU
Sulli

Cara can probably add some to that.



> JJ Project is a bore, Bang&Zelo copy and they're not talented enough to pull off being a duo imo. Vixx is alright but their omona troll fans fucking annoy me.



JJ are awful. And I don't understand the whole Vixx thing but that Arama troll is just being annoying.

I'm burned out by rookies, no fucking more. And we still have YG, Woolim and FNC girl groups to debut


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

Yuri could be bi? interesting . I think Tiffany is bi too .


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2012)

I think Woolim's girl group might be even postponed to 2012 because we have nothing on them. I think they want to avoid competition like YG's girl group.

betting Jungah is bi.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2012)

can't be sure with sulli, could be a one sided thing from the ho 

looking at the korean student thing, one of them says "i hate rachel from glee"


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> I think Woolim's girl group might be even postponed to 2012 because we have nothing on them. I think they want to avoid competition like YG's girl group.



You mean 2013??

That sucks! I hope they let Baby Soul do some more solo work before debut


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure I like anyone from Glee minus Santana


----------



## Rain's Angel (May 31, 2012)

i gave up on glee.

Quinn was my favorite character in S1 but they've pm butchered & ruined her.


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2012)

haha i haven't watched it for a while

the last time i did i skipped every rachel and finn scene there was


----------



## Sera (May 31, 2012)

Sooyoung will perform with Taetiseo. Should be good.


----------



## Spica (May 31, 2012)

TaTiSeoSoo?

Ruined it for the Tittays!

Cara: i like how he writes "movie star" instead of actor.  we certainly knows what his ambitions are.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 31, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Yuri could be bi? interesting . I think Tiffany is bi too .



​


----------



## Sera (May 31, 2012)

Spica said:


> TaTiSeoSoo?
> 
> Ruined it for the Tittays!





TaeTiSeo is hard enough to say quickly, let alone adding Soo onto the end! It doesn't really roll off the tongue that well.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2012)

> i like how he writes "movie star" instead of actor.  we certainly knows what his ambitions are.



This is why I hate Talent shows. "This is my last chance to be  singer wah". No you can be a singer, anyone can, you want fame.


----------



## Spica (May 31, 2012)

I don't watch talent shows. I feel bad for those who make a fool of themselves and those that don't make it + everyone who wins are always the same, they have the same amazing voice type, sings only the same type of cliche songs to win, it's just nothing _special_ with them. I'm sorry, X-factor? I WANT THE IT-FACTOR.



I've never seen any Koreans say I wanna be a singer because I want/love to sing or actor/actress because I want to act/such. Only, I want to be an idol/I wanna be famous. Dude, even I as an art student have a deeper purpose in life than "earn big on art" or "make the world a more beautiful place"


----------



## koguryo (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDw_6FuKWSw&list=UUj33uLLd6fIhOmjnXyNOszQ&index=1&feature=plcpllink[/YOUTUBE]

Aww yeah


----------



## NudeShroom (May 31, 2012)

oh hey he's the guy from best dance crew, they were awesome

now i sorta wanna see chachi dance with them


----------



## Hustler (May 31, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> This is why I hate Talent shows. "This is my last chance to be  singer wah". No you can be a singer, anyone can, you want fame.



Sob stories are the best


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 1, 2012)

And yet, I bet they will still be dancing in a box


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like the set for Nu Abo lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

> over 30,000 lights used



Talk about irrelevant nonsense.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

dancing in the box is now reserved for Suju & f(x) alone, Soshi do fake sets


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

Nuabo was a fake set aswell. Only suju.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't wait for OMG perfs with Sooyoung & Hyoyeon.

also, wish I could like MIB since they're made by Tasha & JK but they're just not... interesting enough and lack good enough songs to make me like them


----------



## Sera (Jun 1, 2012)

^ That's good! OMG is my favourite off the album.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

Not to mention MIB are really try hardy, not bad though.

Also yeah RA, Spica are really good. I don't think there's ever been a girl group rookie with such a consistent and non-korean sound. The mini is pretty great stuff, and damn their voices, they can sing like it's noone's business.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

yea, I think MIB have talent but... it's not really working or showing well idk.

Spica are great, Boa is seriously keeping me hooked on this group. I can't wait for a comeback, they sing circles round so many groups.

oops, 5 months passed fast, should probably do a reccs post soon but ehhh, I don't think I have that much reccs this year compared to last year. Miryo's mini is probably my favorite release this year.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

if anyone missed her, Hyori flew all the way to Hawaii to film an ep with BEKAH for her new variety show~


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

Seriously I wish they never brought up this hallyu wave bs , now every Tom, Dick and Harry is trying to create a new group and they absolutely suck .

Pledis surprised me though , I liked both the title tracks from Nu'est and Venus

Did you guys read the article about the 14 year old new T-ara member receiving love calls because she portrays a sexy image or something along the lines of that? what in the fucking fuck??


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

she's not even 14 yet. I THINK THEY ADDED AN AGE BECAUSE ITS KOREAN AGE? idek. but ugh, she should enjoy school life not debut. I don't even think she'll add much to T-ara unlike the AS girls, who all got pretty unique girls every time.

yeah, Pledis brought it this year. Nu'Est & Hello Venus are diff from the norm out there rn, they did something right and they have charisma. Add BAP, Ailee & Spica and those are easily my favorite 5 rookies this year. There could be more... but honestly, we have no idea when YG girls are coming especially with the plans of debuting SuPearls added in. Woolim girls we'll probably love as well.

remember when CCM debuted legit artists and created good stuff? now we get Gangkiz & Co-Ed, prime examples of 'we're gonna take a bunch of ppl and make them idols, hopefully they'll make it big & we'll cash in on the hallyu like we did with t-ara'. except for gangkiz its like 'well co-ed didnt work out too well, lets get some d-list people to debut in an idol group'.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know what Yg is thinking with this SuPearls idea . I'd rather Hayi and Michelle as solo or duo , SuPearls just seem like a one hit wonder IMO . I'd like them to prove me wrong though .

The T-ara is girl is way too young , I dunno how she's gona cope with the fact that everyone in the group is legal and can go out freely , to top it off they're pretty successful and she's gona feel the pressure to perform well . Why couldn't KKS wait for another 2-3 years and debut her with a new group??

As for YG girl group , the CEO is a whole lot of mess . He released 3 teasers for the new GG and then 4 teasers for BB and next we'll probably get 4 teasers for 2ne1 and then the rest .

The guy is good at creating hype but sucks at maintaining it . Apparently Exo's[Kai] first teaser only got 1.5 mill views and Lalice's is already almost 3 million , he's just wasting his time dehyping them .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2012)

Gangkiz are awful, the songs aren't too bad but the production, god it's like someone used a freeware program created by Microsoft to proudce the music. 

Till now my favourite are Busker Busker probably, liked IU's stuff too. Also Cara that Chocolat song sounds really familiar, like something by Ashanti or something, I can't put my finger on it.

That Tara girl is just, CCM are a fucking mess.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

RA I thoroughly enjoyed that

but oh god

Fany apparently did Rolling in the Deep

I don't know whether to be scared

or mortified


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll just pretend I read it as "Taengo did Rolling in the deep"

I dunno Fany used to be one of my favs during the Hello Baby days , wonder where it went wrong..


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

oh good

it actually wasn't bad

better than the glee version at least, which was total shit


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

I got into the USAF guys :33 !  I can get out of Korea and probably  be stationed in Italy or Germany! Hopefully Japan though  
But i found out to my dismay Korea has an air base too


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

Not Japan , you'll be even more suicidal . For your luck I hope it's one of the European countries .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah, Fany did way better than I expected. At least my ears didn't bleed, which was what I expected going into that perf


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

I scored really high on my ASVAB :33

Why would I be more suicidal in Japan? People mind their own business there 

Whereas in Korea you have to have worries / concern about how others perceive making a constant impression upon others in maintaining


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah you wouldn't want Japan, Europe seems to fit you better

lol Japan is almost the exact same as Korea culturally don't expect it to be much different


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> oh my god
> 
> 10/10
> 
> ...



Not yet :33

I have to take my physical next week or the week after and meet up with a job counselor for which jobs are available and I qualify for :33


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

how'd you do on your asvab? :3

I took it (to get out of classlol)  got a 97.

rofl tinypic you bastards >(


----------



## Sera (Jun 1, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Whereas in Korea you have to have worries / concern about how others perceive making a constant impression upon others in maintaining



What do you mean?


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> how'd you do on your asvab? :3
> 
> I took it (to get out of classlol)  got a 97.
> 
> rofl tinypic you bastards >(



Oh my gawd... 

you're... so smart... 

I'm a little embarrassed to say mine, but I passed the USAF bare minimum score requirement which is 50... ... 


It's above that... that's all I'm going to say


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

oh lupin the thing about it is that mine was relevant to 12th graders in the USA 

yours is being compared to a different group of people, so it's harder

do you know what kind of work you want to do?


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

^Yes 

I want a job where I can travel a lot!
Perhaps *Broadcast Journalist* :33 Because it's related to the field of art !


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I want a job where I can travel a lot!



Field engineering buddy , you could be camping out in the Amazon over the weekend and be hitting up Sahara on Wednesdays .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

^

the school location is in the same state as me

it's a very nice area too

if you do go there, you should check out annapolis


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

^Definitely... but I hope I don't get stationed state-side ( I had a bad experience there with racism)  ... 

My recruiter is telling they're still no guarantees if the position will be available... so I'm trying to look for backups ... any jobs that will give me a sure fire guarantee I will be stationed in Europe or Japan ???


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

well considering i assume you're already multilingual, they always have a need for people who are willing to learn critical languages

but those nowadays are usually Chinese and Arabic

also you're in the usaf, you could be a pilot lol


----------



## アストロ (Jun 1, 2012)

but i have to be an officer for that  And I'm going in as enlisted... aigoo


----------



## Hustler (Jun 1, 2012)

Omfg! Eunji you perfect beast! I want Good day Eunji version now!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icNZfLKYTW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trsT9aQAGV8&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Jun 1, 2012)

YG merchandise is pricey.


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

So Suzy is the new Carribean Bay girl to promote together with 2PM. 

Korea really likes its reverse harem.

Rather it be Yoobin because, Naya Rivera vibes.


----------



## Spica (Jun 1, 2012)

Dat Gyulmegamisama:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 1, 2012)

Carribean Bay are gonna go bust now that Secret are endorsing California Beach


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2012)

...can't stop listening to Seohyun singing Jack.   so perfect ;_;



edit:


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2012)

BOOBS. Carribean Bay is gonna fold soon and drop 2pm!!!!


----------



## koguryo (Jun 2, 2012)

California Bitch

I love how the water balloon just nails Hyosungs boobs

And wet Jieun


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> BOOBS. Carribean Bay is gonna fold soon and drop 2pm!!!!


----------



## アストロ (Jun 2, 2012)

How do  you guys keep yourselves productive?
I'm going to make it my goal...


----------



## Garudo (Jun 2, 2012)

Somebody... Please explain this to me


----------



## koguryo (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJQthOl9YI0[/YOUTUBE]

I have decided to create choreo to this.  My idea is a couple/partner dance but I'm just going to do the guy part and hopefully people will be able to interpret my idea.  I would reveal more but I can't reveal too much because people might steal the idea.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 2, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> BOOBS. Carribean Bay is gonna fold soon and drop 2pm!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 2, 2012)

Love the song but Taeyang's hair ruins this whole thing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btDd9rOlc2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Love the song but Taeyang's hair ruins this whole thing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btDd9rOlc2k[/YOUTUBE]



It's on par with GD's mushroom hair.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2012)

Eh I'm disappointed. When Taeyang started singing it killed the song for me and the chorus disappointed. Its an alright song but not as good as Blue/bad boy/fantastic bb

Wonder Girls' Like This disappointed me too. Hyelim is a precious qt and thank god Sohee doesn't sing that much here but the song doesn't go anywhere as well. Also Yubin's raps have ruined another WG song for me again, she's still hot tho but her raps have been bad


----------



## アストロ (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf with taeyang's hair. 

He's the least liked in my list of bb.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2012)

Still Alive/Full ver of Alive w/e you call it is my favorite song off this repack


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 2, 2012)

okay Wonder Party is nowhere on Wonder World's level. I love Girlfriend, Sorry is alright, the other songs not so much.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 2, 2012)

that WG set looks an awful lot like a shopping center i've been to in virginia o_O

edit: this song had so much potential for a good yubin rap.  it was rather underwhelming

edit2: the only redeeming thing about Monster is TOP. wtf happened


----------



## Sera (Jun 2, 2012)

I like the song. TOP looks awesome in a hat.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2012)

Hahaha what's that on top of Taedaddy's head

The songs okay, but yeah kind of disappointed.

Seriously, he looks like he's got two scrolls on his head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2012)

I liked Like this, but the recording seems abit cheap. The MV is fine but I'd prefer they got a bunch of different dance troupes to do their own versions and turn in to a party.


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Love the song but Taeyang's hair ruins this whole thing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btDd9rOlc2k[/YOUTUBE]



Always good stuff from Big Bang


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2012)

Like this y'all like this.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 3, 2012)

(Indiana Two Face) TOP is flawless...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2012)

yum


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

RA what are you even posting?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2012)

a closeup of sunggyus dick crotch from the chaser perf today


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder what got him excited.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2012)

the choreo is pm turning yourself on with the amount of thigh rubbing you have to do


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-iWKXWaYR9c[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]oEnV-ZnWB28[/YOUTUBE]

hyo and her partner are so cute together, jeez


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2012)

I was disappointed I expected them to actually sing along with TTS for OMG. o SM forever surprising us


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol SM.

That dancing, when is Gyuri's solo coming out, I'm losing patience with DSP.


----------



## Sera (Jun 3, 2012)

I was hoping they would sing along as well.


----------



## Spica (Jun 3, 2012)

Yuri looks amazing in the Girl De Provence Perfume ad.



While Yoona really needs to visit the doctor.  D:


----------



## アストロ (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful display


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol no Sooyoung and yeh Yuri looks real pretty there


----------



## Spica (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm liking the trend of Yuri as center.


----------



## Sera (Jun 3, 2012)

Yoona does look way too thin. Does Sunny have long hair there?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 3, 2012)

Yoona is skinny but I don't think she's unhealthy . Well certainly not this level anyway..


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy crap she needs to eat


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1FXpqUivtU&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

Who is the Sistar member between Hyorin and Martina?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh god poor Dasom, her fear of being irrelevant came true


----------



## Zach (Jun 3, 2012)

Spica said:


> Yuri looks amazing in the Girl De Provence Perfume ad.
> 
> 
> 
> While Yoona really needs to visit the doctor.  D:



Yuri does look really beautiful there. Jessica does to in the pic of just her. Yoona looks more like a stick than usual


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2012)

Twinkle seems to be bigger than both Boys and Hoot by a mile. Taetiseo will be topping Soshi popularity polls soon. I wonder if Taeyeon can finally dethrone Yoona.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 3, 2012)

Twinkle is pretty huge, it's over a month old now and it's still in the Top 5 on most charts. That's better than The Boys (digitally, but they'll lose out physical sales). Even with BB & WG comebacks they're still near the top.

Same for Sistar's Alone. Those two songs + Fantastic Baby & Lovey Dovey are definitely the 'big' hits in Korea for 2012.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 3, 2012)

Zach said:


> Yuri does look really beautiful there.



Yuri looks best in light-coloured hair. I'd like to see her smile more casually again like during IY days. 

Maybe its due to The Boys tour/promotion, SNSD and the Dangerous Boys,  and Fashion King (drama gifs always shows her character so annoyed ), but in her appearances she just doesnt seem as happy as she used to.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Her vocals gives me goosebumps , perfect baby is perfect

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9wyjJGfdbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chloe (Jun 4, 2012)

Yuri looks so amazing ((totally been ruining my bias list lately))
Lacks Sooyoung tho 

Also Jongup u__u


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

What's happening with Rania Ikje?? What happened to their early June comeback?


----------



## Chloe (Jun 4, 2012)

From what I've heard it's been moved to mid june ;A;
The song is really good. Much better than Pop Pop Pop.
I hope the mv will be good.

Also for those of you haven't heard it yet, their new song.
[YOUTUBE]Kr9LdmMWoe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

I listened to it in LQ . I'm glad they're sticking to their fierce/sexy concept but they need a really catchy song to become relevant in Korea  .


----------



## Chloe (Jun 4, 2012)

tbh I think they're gonna end up being one of those talented groups that will remain irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

> Same for Sistar's Alone. Those two songs + Fantastic Baby & Lovey Dovey are definitely the 'big' hits in Korea for 2012



And Cherry Blossom Ending, that song has 40,000 points and it's nearest rival was around 10.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

ohyea forgot about them.

maybe it's me, but I find Yuri washed out in blonde, she looks basic. Pretty, but basic.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm looking at a list of k-pop groups that have been formed in the last 3-4 years. Wow that list is huge. Compared to the preceding years - they're groups I didn't even know about. 
Check it out.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

lol we're not surprised, ever since 'hallyu' the no of groups debuted exploded. i think last year was easily the worst tho, tons of new groups popped up last year.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 4, 2012)

Aha this is great 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAbtHrtPOvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

> Big Bang's G-Dragon has the honor of topping the list. He attracted much attention when he went on the April 20 broadcast of SBS's "Go Show" and stated, "I'm in charge of songwriting despite my young age. My songwriting royalties are enormous." It has become known that G-Dragon makes over a billion won (~$846,000 USD) a year in royalties.



Holy shit! lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

They're all loaded beyond belief


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Rich list:

GD
TOP
Yoona
JYJ
Yonghwa? (Must be quite rich, he writes all their Japanese stuff)


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Yoona  

I'm surprised Suzy isn't up there.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would Suzy be up there??

Yoona


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Yoona's been making bank since she was 13. With the amount of Cfs and Dramas under her belt, the girl is easily the richest out of the Soshi girls.

Suzy lol no. She's way too young as an Idol first of all and I doubt she makes much money. Out of JYP it'll probably be Taecyeon or Khun. I'm leaning more on Khun with all the Thai ads he does.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

Suzy's not rich because she has to split her income with miss A like all JYP artists have to (unless it's composing/acting). Plus her company is DESPERATE to put her on every fucking show out there, she's always on variety. ngl, the way AQ Ent/JYP continues, it'll be another Hyuna/4min situation

Khun's thai cfs don't have to be split, pretty sure he's rich as well. Taecyeon might be close but lbr, doing advertisements is free $$, acting isn't as lucrative because of the amount of time you have to put in.


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Khun comes from a rich family (?). Guessed Suzy because she's EVERYWHERE and the big it-girl in Hallyu atm.

Speaking of Hyuna how's it going with her design dream?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Doesn't 2PM have their own villa as a dorm?? or was it just a rumor?? 

Khun doesn't need to work , his parents seem pretty loaded themselves . I seriously wonder how much Lee Seunggi earns . The guy has as many CF's as 2PM & Soshi , doesn't have to split shit . Successful actor , variety show host & singer .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

> When asked about his ideal type, Kang Ta remarked, “Looks are still very important. To describe it in words, I like girls who would make a good wife and mother, but still have a delinquent image.” The MC then asked Kang Ta to select a member of Girls’ Generation that came closest to his ideal type, and he answered, “Appearance-wise YoonA, personality-wise Sooyoung.”



finally someone says Sooyoung (even tho theres still yoona there)


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

How's nepotism in Hallyu?

I know Sunny is the niece of Lee Soo Man (SM). Who else come from powerful, wealthy families?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

one of the A Pink girls is a chaebol or w/e


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup Yookyung from A-pink is apparently well off and Gayoon from Pomminit I think . 

Respect Kangta .


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Your sig, Hust. 

Eternal Goob, I have bad news for you. The Westboro Baptist Church of FF.net, Critics United, are mass-reporting, bullying and purging all smut together with fic they deem as "below" them.  Like over 1k HP fics are gone now.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2012)

oh so chaebol isn't a random thing they say in songs?

OHHHHHHHHH CHAEBOLLLLLL


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Spica said:


> Eternal Goob, I have bad news for you. The Westboro Baptist Church of FF.net, Critics United, are mass-reporting, bullying and purging all smut together with fic they deem as "below" them.  Like over 1k HP fics are gone now.





*Checks if Queens of Darkness, Ladies of Light is still up.  It is*

Don't care.



NudeShroom said:


> oh so chaebol isn't a random thing they say in songs?
> 
> OHHHHHHHHH CHAEBOLLLLLL



Chaebol basically refers to South Korean business conglomerate and is associated with wealth I believe.


----------



## Sera (Jun 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Rich list:
> 
> GD
> TOP
> ...



Wouldn't Teddy Park be on there too? He must get a lot from royalties.


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't care.



Tsun, tsun, tsundere.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Spica said:


> Tsun, tsun, tsundere.



Smut fics don't really interest me. 

[YOUTUBE]j7TYiyEhxdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Smut fics don't really interest me.



If you say so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Teddy's not an idol, but yeah he's probably richer than Brave Bros and maybe Shinsadong Tiger, though St hasn't released anything this year minus Lovey Dovey, I wonder if he's struggling.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't forget our dear Siwon, his father apparently owns Korea's version of Tesco. Or for you Americans, Kmart.


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Tesco sucks.


----------



## Sera (Jun 4, 2012)

M&S is the best.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Isn't it called Walmart in America? lol

It's called K-mart here


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

M&S is so overpriced though. I prefer Morrisons

Apparently SM chose all the DBSK boys due to their families being poor, It's why they had the worst of the SM contracts. Fans claim LSM pretty much thought that he had taken them from poverty so they owed him their lives, it's why he refused to sort out their contracts till so long.

Guy's what's a good section to post on NF? I've been here for years but I only post here, Theater and sometimes the Cafe. I think I should branch out.


----------



## Sera (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh. Yeah, that's the thing that bugs me about M&S. Morrison's 'chicken ramen' sucks though. xD


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Enno, do you have any interest in Naruto, Bleach or One Piece? My interest for Naruto and Akatsuki have been revived so I've been hanging out at Konoha Library lately. It's fun as long you don't take the fanboy-bait. Konoha TV has been a bit more active due to the hype of the new Naruto film. 

NF Caf? is filled with political trollbaiters who want to provoke you into endless debates.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Guy's what's a good section to post on NF? I've been here for years but I only post here, Theater and sometimes the Cafe. I think I should branch out.



Those are the best 3 sections lol . Fc's are ok if you know everyone there and floor 2 if you read other mangas .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to love Floor 2 but I don't read much, I haven't seen my old boo's for a while, esp the HxH lot lol


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Ugh HxH I regret catching up lol . I didn't think the hiatus would be this bad .

Have you started reading VS again?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been reading some gag manga's recently, but now I've got holiday's I'll be catching up on VS.

HxH fans have it tough, I love the manga but with each hiatus I love it less and less.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup the manga has potential , I dunno what the author is doing with his life lol . Man I can't wait to be on holidays . 

One more weeek!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol he's off playing Dragon Quest. Apparently people were talking piss that he put the manga on hold because of the WoW expansion pack.


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't he marry the mangaka of Sailor Moon? What the hell.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 4, 2012)

Mangakas... they must have interesting lives.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep they married each other.


----------



## Spica (Jun 4, 2012)

I wonder what she and their two kids think about him only playing Dragon Quest all day.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2012)

She loves him though, she said that he's like a child but he's honest and kind. Not hardworking though lol. But they're both loaded.


----------



## アストロ (Jun 4, 2012)

romantic...


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bbj1oCci6dE[/YOUTUBE]

like dis yo, like dis


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2012)

also



i have no words


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Teddy's not an idol, but yeah he's probably richer than Brave Bros and maybe Shinsadong Tiger, though St hasn't released anything this year minus Lovey Dovey, I wonder if he's struggling.



his flop group exid counts I guess? but i think they'll disband, 3 members left and they needa find new members


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

OMFG WHAT IS THAT


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2012)

f(x)

and their amazing comeback it would seem


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

so much for the mermaid concept rumors


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a good guess.

I mean, mermaids have fins and human torsos... fx have animal heads and human everything else


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 4, 2012)

ngl this should keep me interested since WG & BB disappointed me


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 4, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> also
> 
> 
> 
> i have no words



So judging by SM track record, the song/MV will have nothing to do with this and be about robotic space cadets or some shit


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

holy fucking shit when did yonghwa's arms get this nice


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

he's lost too much weight 

i wish he had kept it and worked out to bulk rather than becoming so skinny


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

yea i miss his slight chubbiness, it was attractive


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

so i just tried to check the yonghwa tag on tumblr to compare the change

i could not last

FUCKING YONGSEO EVERYWHERE


----------



## koguryo (Jun 5, 2012)

:33


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

this original japanese song is such a hot mess


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

First Hyosung and now Eunji? Either this guy has flawless taste or he just wants to die or both

Jia tweeted about Daesung .Glad he's getting more love.



> missA Jia "The most popular guy is BIGBANG Daesung. because he is handsome."


----------



## Chloe (Jun 5, 2012)

Jia and Joon have flawless taste



Also, Zinger's beautiful art 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Their Manager


Jieun


Hyosung


Sunhwa


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow she must be in love with Sunhwa  . 

Damn your Kira sig is gone , epic holy shit moment lol .

People say all my biases look alike , don't see it


----------



## Chloe (Jun 5, 2012)

omg finally. I've been trying to work out who Eunji reminded me of.

Also apparently Kahi is graduating.
This is the article but it's in Korean.

EDIT: She's doing solo activities not leaving. Getting live trans off tumblr is dodgy


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad it's not Jungah but damn there goes AS down the drain

Ahh back to hoping it's not Jungah or Jooyeon train


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

eh, AS is still pretty strong without Kahi, just that they'll won't be as good dance wise anymore I guess. Nana is pm on par with Kahi vocally now, she improved so much.

it's nowhere on the level of smth like if Eunjung leaves T-ara bc damn, Hyomin & Soyeon cannot carry 6-7 other girls on those thin vocals/rap.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

Kahi's graduation now confirmed by Pledis, following Japan schedule until September


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

rip Dambi, she's gonna be in the basement forever now with Nu'est's planned comeback for the summer and Kahi's solo comeback after she graduates.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

hold up, apparently Kahi's last stage will be at the Japan Encore Concert and she won't be joining AS for the Korean Comeback.

damn way to throw salt in fans' wounds


----------



## Fran (Jun 5, 2012)

toktok
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlVo8z2ZZAw[/YOUTUBE]

played kpop slam with my afterschool class, and found this song.
i love it!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

The rumours were around for ages, not surprised at her leaving.

I kind of like the T-ara song.

Yonghwa needs to stop trying to be Jongkook and eat something and go back to being abit chubby.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

The F(x) teaser, my mind went to Hollyoaks:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcA_rr-9XTc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Jun 5, 2012)

Ikje said:


> omg finally. I've been trying to work out who Eunji reminded me of.



Girl's Day's Minah and Eunji remind me of each other.


----------



## Sera (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZtd_m3VDJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

The chorus should have been abit faster but lol a CF 2NE1 song>>most other girl group songs this year.


----------



## Sera (Jun 5, 2012)

I really can't wait until their comeback.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

Me neither, it should be good.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 5, 2012)

2ne1


----------



## Chloe (Jun 5, 2012)

Remember that myname group? The ringi-dingi-dong one?
Well they have a new song and it is so much better than their debut song


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Be mine is so awesome

My queens!

Naked : Minah annoys me lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

myname's alright, but they don't have anything special to hold my interest.

2ne1 - not up my ally.

minah - ia with hust, annoying.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

They all look gorgeous!

It's so good to see them all normal without their crazy clothes and all . I love everything about the song.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Suzy still under age?? ah fuck it!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

lol ngl, I think it was a wrong choice to use Suzy... her bod ain't that great lol & she's still developing.

plus it looks weird with 2pm. should've been fei/jia or smth


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah she's just a cute giant baby lol

Should've used Yubin


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

the age gap between her & 2pm too...

it's sad tho, Suzy's busy 24/7 while the other three are stuck at home. Fei/Jia got cut out of their drama so... sigh. Miss A is never gonna make it big with that management


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah she's working hard and coping well . I feel sorry for Fei and Jia , they never get any variety appearances either . 

I would love to see Fei doing some CF's , girl is gorgeous as hell and also it's weird how she's older than most of 2PM .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

so just shut up and be miiiiiiiiiiiiine

cute song.


----------



## Zach (Jun 5, 2012)

Sera said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZtd_m3VDJI[/YOUTUBE]



 always love 2ne1.

They look really good in those clothes especially Bom and Minzy.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't, After School WAS Kahi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

lol, I think we went over that the last page already.

breakdown of the aftermath on omona - kahi stans are weeping, fake-AS fans pretend they always stanned Kahi & cared for After School are bitching, true AS stans are melting down while Jungah stans are secretly rejoicing for joy


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

IMO AS should just be Nana , Lizzy , Ga Eun and Eyoung


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

^ perfect. I love Jungah tho, i hope she gets some popularity and success before graduation


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Jung Ah and Jooyeon too . Atleast Jooyeon is beautiful by Korean standards so she could get into acting/modelling . 

I dunno what Jungah is gona do lol , I find her to be a better singer than Kahi .

I just think a fresh start with all the young ones would do them wonders .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

she is a better singer than Kahi... it's too bad she's unstable.



dead at this tho
Koreans: who the fuck cares about Kara
Japanese Investors: everyone & their mother here


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

Korean's care about Kara as members really, not their music at all. But then DSP sucks balls, their solos are still unannounced.


----------



## Sera (Jun 5, 2012)

I really love Bom's dress.


----------



## Naked (Jun 5, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Naked : Minah annoys me lol



Really? I was only comparing their looks. Don't know much about their personality.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Best running man episode ever.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 5, 2012)

Naked said:


> Really? I was only comparing their looks. Don't know much about their personality.



Ah yup somewhat lol 

Flaw free avatar


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2012)

...


...


...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

I really need to catch up on Rm, now I've got holidays so time to go on a RM spree. Someone tell me the best eps from 94-now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

> The dinosaurs were killed off by fan death.





I though Korea was mainly Buddhist and not Christian? I swear those Christians would love to send us back to the stone age


----------



## koguryo (Jun 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I though Korea was mainly Buddhist and not Christian? I swear those Christians would love to send us back to the stone age



There are actually a lot more Christians than Buddhists over there.  Most of the Universities are affiliated with some sort of Christian religion.  If I wanted to attend one University I applied to a long time ago I would have a mandatory Bible study every week for no credits


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2012)

Enno, never heard about those Moon Christians? 

Korean Christians are like, the most fanatical people in Asia and we have Muslims and Catholics in SEA.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vug5kMq4nTc[/YOUTUBE]
Not sure how I feel but it's hell of alot better than their last few releases. They don't have one interesting singer though, they all sound pretty mediocre. It doesn't help the song.

Scratch that, the song is great. Should have been sang by a better group.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

that mv 

it was quite cute

i like how they didn't make them act as if they seriously knew what they were doing, it had a good effect on the MV


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2012)

I bet I could take them all even with the guns

The one that looks like a Lizard Jessica looks weirder with each release.


----------



## Naked (Jun 5, 2012)

Spica said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



I kinda knew it was almost as bad as it was in the United States, but I didn't realize it was this bad. 

The Running Man episode was entertaining. I would've been too nervous to play football in front of that many people and that caliber of players.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

THis song is probs their best song yet? I think I kinda like them but they don't really have the talent to back up their claims.

I watched the live perf at their showcase, vocally they're really bad. And the new girl's solo dance to Beyonce... let's not even start on that.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

Is my lack of contacts right now blinding me or is Krystal rocking blue eyes?


----------



## Naked (Jun 5, 2012)

Is that Krystal? She looks really pale.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 5, 2012)

she looks gr8 but I think they went overboard with photoshop on the whitening

and she's wearing blue contacts i think


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 5, 2012)

well that's definitely the lighting hahaha

that picture has been modified to no end, but it came out well


----------



## Spica (Jun 5, 2012)

It's been YEARS since I've seen colour contacts being used. Krystal looks awesome.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Adachi (Jun 6, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> Is my lack of contacts right now blinding me or is Krystal rocking blue eyes?


This girl is so awesome. Can someone (Hust) please make me an avatar from that picture? Thank you.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

^ You baby.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not ready for Vic teaser


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

Spica said:


> It's been YEARS since I've seen colour contacts being used. Krystal looks awesome.



Really? Everyone in Asia uses them


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Lol mte! 

I'm sure lots of idols use clear contacts and coloured ones for MVs


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone cares AKB elections are on now.
My dash is about to explode.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)

Ikje said:


> If anyone cares AKB elections are on now.
> My dash is about to explode.



Is Acchan still taking part? Hoping for Takamina or Yuko , wouldn't mind Mayu either .


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think Acchan is seeing as she's graduating ((I''ll ask my friend))
I'm hoping for Yuko.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)

Yuko should win this easy , she's always been top contender but Mayu might surprise you .

Swear she's straight out of an anime


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayu is the cutest robot ever<3


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm rooting for Tomochin, I liked her latest single.

o and Myao because she's now friends with Secret okay that one selca is PROOF


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

Yuko will probably win it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

Krystal looks white anyway.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeh, all my friends that stan the 48 groups say Yuko will win.

"Yuki fans are deluding themselves into thinking she’ll win"

Also the tags for this thread


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

it's quite hilar tho the comparisons.

both 'centerpieces' of AKB & AS are graduating. tho talent wise, UEE would be Acchan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

o nvm myao was at #38 B(


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

i cried when i found out they became friends with the irrelevant AKB members that keep dropping in rank every election


> 38. Miyazaki Miho (Team B) 8173
> 52. Oota Aika (Team A) 6140


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

My timeline is hilarious rite now.

It's just one tomochin stan praying that she's in atleast the top 5


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

Rena is 10th
Jurina is 9th
Tomochin came 8th
Kojima Haruna is 7th


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

all i know is that everyone on twitter is raging that this Sasshi girl is still in this and Tomochin trended worldwide


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

lol. Everyone I kno hates sasshi except for one person and everyone is really mad at tomochin not being in the top 5.

Or at least that's my t-list


----------



## Chloe (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayu is 2nd.
1st is to be announced soon 

I'm so happy for Mayu. She's so damn adorable ;A;



EDIT: Yuko won


----------



## Hustler (Jun 6, 2012)

Yuko , Mayu and Takamina


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

RA what did you think of The Chaser?


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayu is really cute. Is she the one who wanted to be a seiyuu?



Rain's Angel said:


> Really? Everyone in Asia uses them



I'm not really in Asia. 

There were some years back when I hung out in a blogosphere where loads of the bloggergirls were gyaru and huge Japanfanatics, so they bought and wore loads of lenses. Then in my first year or so in Kpop, circle lenses were the big thing but not anymore.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> RA what did you think of The Chaser?



loved it. I can see why some people might not like it though, it's not as catchy as their past songs. Glad Sunggyu sings more than Woohyun tho, I've finally identified my problem with Woohyun after watching MR removeds of The Chaser, he goes flat at climax notes often 

 i'm just surprised, I thought circle lens/color contacts would be pretty common outside of Asia/Australia.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> i'm just surprised, I thought circle lens/color contacts would be pretty common outside of Asia/Australia.



It's big among Asiafanatics, cosplayers and weaboos. Have never seen anyone else use them.

I have a couple of light brown and violet lenses myself. But I'm almost blind so I'm not too superficial having them around.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah other than some teen girls no one wears colour contacts. Even among asians noone really cares that much about eye colour, my mom has green eyes btw so I guess because it's not so foreign?. Mine are light brown.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Enno, you're Pakistani, the gene pool from there has amazing eye colours. My BFF has green/grey. 

And this Arab woman has gorgeous eyes too.

[YOUTUBE]qEo8G5Dx70Q[/YOUTUBE]

I like my brown eyes but I wish it was a lighter colour.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

> Enno, you're Pakistani, the gene pool from there has amazing eye colours. My BFF has green/grey



It's pretty crazy. My mom has golden green, my Grandad has deep blue, other cousins having steel blue, incredibly light brown that it becomes red etc.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 6, 2012)

I myself have gotten contacts recently, but mine are clear.  

I've only known two girls who have worn (blue) color contacts before, and that was in high school.

Haven't seen em since, they're not popular here either. :I


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2012)

Listened to Juniel's mini, it's very Jpop but abit plain overall. The best track is Idiot.

Dalshabet's album is bad, Bang Bang is the only good song.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

dalshabet's album is a hot ass mess.

lol wait, Boyfriend are coming back next week? why.


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

Sulli is gorgeous (would like to see her contact lenses) and Vic really looks like a doll. I doubt the teaser photos have anything to do with the MV. I'm really loving Electric Shock (its title) because the name just ooze f(x)'s electropop identity (learn something, Shinee). 

These high contrast, shocking lense concept photos suits the title because it just leaves an imprint (tho I don't like the partying hipster concept at all).





Also.

Goddammit, can't be bothered "debating" with fanboys. /stupidKL


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 6, 2012)

are fx fanboys rioting or something?

these concept photos look great! this is shockingly normal for SM and it's gorgeous, why does anyone hate it?


----------



## Spica (Jun 6, 2012)

No, just got into a stupid fit with a Kumo fanboy in Konoha Library. Replied with source in my post and he goes all PMS passive aggressive sarcasm on me.  




From what I've seen of the f(x) fans, most of them are liking the new concept (except the one with the animal heads, which was just stupidly hipster radical).


----------



## Hustler (Jun 7, 2012)

VICTORIA!!!

Oh god they need to calm the fuck down on the lighting

YG opened up an E-bay store , smart idea .

And young Euji because I can


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2012)

dead


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

Hust not that Eunji shit again


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl2SrY8XVdM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Lol TOP.


----------



## Sera (Jun 7, 2012)

Sulli and Victoria look so pretty in those teaser photos!


----------



## Chloe (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2012)

that's gotta be an absolute joke.

the amount of fake publicity CCM is doing to get Dani known is ridic. stop giving us info about her she's only debuting in December or something, what about that 8th member who's supposed to debut in July? we should be getting info on her instead.

and apparently she's not a good singer or dancer either, she just recently became a trainee only

T-ara are doing AS' concept even faster than them and somehow their talent pool is so low compared to AS.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

> Kim Kwang Soo turned his car around when thoughts of her wouldn’t leave his head, CCM revealed.



That doesn't sound creepy at all

I see the "How close Idols are" is rearing its ugly head again in Kpop. In b4 SNSD are all evil bitches who want to eat their children and perfect DBSK, EXO, Shinee who play with flowers and hug eachother, family bondpek


----------



## Hustler (Jun 7, 2012)

Kwangsoo 



Ennoea said:


> Hust not that Eunji shit again



Muahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

CCM, picking up young girls and promising them debuts, I wonder what he wanted in exchange? CCM looks more shadier by the day. Gangkiz already seem abit weird as a group.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 7, 2012)

lol delusional shawols trying to claim shinee's 'bond' is strong while snsd's is one of the most tense groups out there are ridic.

onew following jungah on twitter already bc she's his ideal and totally not bothering with bandmate jonghyun A+


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2012)

Onew probably has enough of his inane nonsense at the dorm, why would he want to follow him, so he can read about a Pigeon pooping on his car? 

Poor Onew.

Everyone would love to think that SNSD all hate eachother. All we have is Taeyeon and Jessica, nothing else.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 7, 2012)

if they did hate each other that one episode of intimate note would of been far more epic


----------



## koguryo (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm not even requesting permission to join, I'm just joining.

I don't play that shit, she should stay her 14 year old ass in the U.S and stop trying to put the squeeze on my poor Jiyeon.




I expected this, One simply does not kiss Yoo In Na more than 10 times and feel nothing.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously people find Jonghyun's tweets funny??


----------



## Sera (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Epitone is in Top 10 of Instiz, fuck yeah:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_5C5am2530[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

How did I miss the RM ep with Sooro and Yejin? Sooro is hilariousXD


----------



## koguryo (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYGPGPm2Np4&list=UUCs6-nmFhqnFLZ65fb1nZ1w&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah Yeah Yoseob


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

That was like 60 something lol . I miss FO


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

The RM crew should work with the secret service.

Who wrote Demian is so not a middle school question. I only knew that in College.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YIZV1C5NxE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Choi Minsoo is like a psycho, I have no idea but seriously he seems unhinged. Really not someone you want to ever cross.


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

☆Stars☆ said:


> I'm not even requesting permission to join, I'm just joining.
> 
> I don't play that shit, she should stay her 14 year old ass in the U.S and stop trying to put the squeeze on my poor Jiyeon.




I'm not even gonna accept you, just gonna pretend you've always been here because this place are open to all CCM-haters.

CCM and Danni are getting shadier as time pass. I know they want to promote her awsomeness by saying how impressed the CEO is of her, but his opinion doesn't matter because he doesn't want amazing performers, he wants slaves that answer to his every beck and call. Danni is probably a sweet, talented girl but someone her age can't just pop into a big established group like T-ara without people wondering if she's either the best thing in K-entertainment since/if a Korean Beyonce appeared, nepotism (MAJOR nepotism) or she "paid" him somehow. 

If not, she's getting the Nichkhun treatment. No prior desire/talent/effort in coming to the ent industry. At least she says she won't be debuting until December...

Edit: HOLY FUDGING HELL, SHE'S NOT EVEN 14, THAT'S HER KOREAN AGE, SHE'S 13. HOW OLD WAS SHE WHEN KKS COULDN'T GET HER OUT OF HIS MIND?!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

No point blaming it on a 13 year old, where are her parents? . Just gona direct all my hatred towards KKS . I dunno how the girl is gona cope .


----------



## Sera (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you think f(x) could do well in Japan?


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

Sulli might (kawaii looks). Krystal too (cool perfect onee-sama). Amber would definitely with her tomboyish looks (you know how they love genderbending).

Amber and Vic


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic doesn't need fans , she has me 

Sera : Unless they change their style of music , nope


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

The addition is just shady, it's screaming grooming to me.


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Vic doesn't need fans , she has me



Then I guess Luna has nobody


----------



## Sera (Jun 8, 2012)

^ I like Luna. She has a great voice... and her legs are so toned. O_o

I'd like to see f(x) in Japan.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2012)

F(x)'s Japanese would be atrocious though. Amber & Vic still aren't even fluent in Korean yet

And judging by Jessica's Japanese skills, Krystal won't be that much better either


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> F(x)'s Japanese would be atrocious though. Amber & Vic still aren't even fluent in Korean yet
> 
> And judging by Jessica's Japanese skills, Krystal won't be that much better either



Judging by Jessica's athletic skills, one wouldn't think Krystal would be so good at ice skating either.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

Spica said:


> Judging by Jessica's athletic skills, one wouldn't think Krystal would be so good at ice skating either.



Their dad is a boxer , one wonders where it all went wrong for Jessica


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

I've mentioned before, the huge what-if Krystal got put in to SNSD instead of Jessica. :ho

She got scouted before Jess and was supposed to enter as a trainee for SNSD or something but her parents thought she was too young. Just imagine, a reality where perfect Krystal was in SNSD.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 8, 2012)

eh, still even if you give Krystal the benefit of the doubt, 4/5 of this group is gonna be atrocious at the language and especially the way SM operates their acts in Japan.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

This is SM we're talking about. Other than Robo and Soofunk, the rest still aren't good at Japanese. But F(x) does have less schedules than SNSD so they could have more time. I just want another SNSD JP album tho, it's gonna be the best thing this year.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2012)

the album isn't out for a while though



someone please put these guys out of their misery 

[YOUTUBE]GvAJqbJJYlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spica (Jun 8, 2012)

SJ, you're almost hitting 30. Build a bridge and get over the troll that is your career.

And Leeteuk, get the hell to military and man up for women your age.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh god I hate Mr Simple so much. How can a group go from Sorry Sorry and It's You to annoying noise that is equivalent of someone taking a dump, after eating Indian food.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2012)

Spica said:


> I'm not even gonna accept you, just gonna pretend you've always been here because this place are open to all CCM-haters.
> 
> CCM and Danni are getting shadier as time pass. I know they want to promote her awsomeness by saying how impressed the CEO is of her, but his opinion doesn't matter because he doesn't want amazing performers, he wants slaves that answer to his every beck and call. Danni is probably a sweet, talented girl but someone her age can't just pop into a big established group like T-ara without people wondering if she's either the best thing in K-entertainment since/if a Korean Beyonce appeared, nepotism (MAJOR nepotism) or she "paid" him somehow.
> 
> ...



CCM is full of loons, T-Ara should get a new company. CCM is probably trying to milk T-Ara when T-Ara doesn't need milking. Inviting a 13 year old to the group, pffft, if their CEO isn't a jackass then I dont know what is.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwR38CNaQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2012)

Ikje said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwR38CNaQQ[/YOUTUBE]



FINALLY

WHEN

WANT NOW

though i have no idea what to expect of the song


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Their CEO is an asshole, he does all this to keep T-ara in the limelight, also to scare the girls in to submission. But with Gangkiz flopping like a fish he might get scared and sort his ass out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh god they have annoying ads at the bottom.

Also i intend on doing a half a year pimp, so if you guys are interested then tell me and I'll go ahead with one.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe he's doing it _*because*_ Gangkiz is dropping. He left Eunjung with 23,000 euros (30,000 USD) in Italy and she of course got robbed. Everyone knows Europe has lots of pickpockets, you shouldve let the crew keep the money.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

> Maybe he's doing it because Gangkiz is dropping. He left Eunjung with 23,000 euros (30,000 USD) in Italy and she of course got robbed. Everyone knows Europe has lots of pickpockets, you shouldve let the crew keep the money.



Weird how this happened after CCM hold a conference telling everyone they had got travelers insurance


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpqFe_RKPAI[/YOUTUBE]
This song has been stuck in head for days. This>>>Pain Killer and Russian Roulette.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't believe people are actually buying that Eunjung 30,000 dollars story . Can you even fit that in a handbag? and why wasn't she carrying a credit card? lol

QUEEN VICTORIA!!!!!!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 8, 2012)

entire spica album is on my playlist

everything is awesome oh god

also finally attempting to catch up on RM, so i have tons to watch 

i hate that jihyo is dating that one guy, it makes me feel like a loser for believing in monday couple


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not even that, who carries 30k and then just leaves it unintended. I had 50 quid on me once and I guarded my wallet like a marine and everyone was an enemy.



> i hate that jihyo is dating that one guy, it makes me feel like a loser for believing in monday couple



They really tone down Monday Couple aswell, even though Gary is hilarious with his comments about Jihyo.

But guys seriously, Choi Min Soo is a crazy psycho, I feel for the girl that ever stands him on a date or something, she'll get her favourite teddy mailed to her in parts.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the supposed 8th member of t-ara.
Her name is areum lee.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2012)

looks like a hyomin/hwayoung mix

and i'm scared

are they adding another rapper

i mean hwayoung was alright, but the dynamic was good when they started.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 9, 2012)

Ikje said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwR38CNaQQ[/YOUTUBE]



Amber pek


----------



## Sera (Jun 9, 2012)

Ikje said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwR38CNaQQ[/YOUTUBE]



I can't wait for the full thing.


----------



## Spica (Jun 9, 2012)

Ikje said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BwR38CNaQQ[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god the concept and style. :cringe Neon, singing in a box, it's so 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011. Yeah, giving it up.



Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpqFe_RKPAI[/YOUTUBE]
> This song has been stuck in head for days. This>>>Pain Killer and Russian Roulette.



Honour to the Spica name.


----------



## Sera (Jun 9, 2012)

Why is everyone on tumblr saying that f(x) will be releasing their music video in an hour? It's midnight in Korea, right?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2012)

^I doubt it lol.  At least 24 hours after the teaser but even that seems soon.


----------



## Sera (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSIJoGS2lJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2012)

NO RAP

CELEBRATE



edit: listening to Jet.  "just like a butterfly" 


so far this and zig zag are kinda meh


...i like love hate for the hell of it being kinda cute XD

Let's Try is the best so far


AMBER HAS ONLY SUNG SO FAR

SOMEONE HAS HEARD US


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 9, 2012)

found beautiful stranger

it's actually good


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2012)

Jet and Zig Zag sounded the same. Like a Butterfly!! Let's fly


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2012)

Amber is channeling here inner Tupac, this is ma story!!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah liking Beautiful stranger


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 9, 2012)

Electric Shock might be f(x)'s best title track, it depends if after replay I love it more than NU ABO tho.

Heard nothing but positive things about this mini, it just shows SM should stick with minis their artists have much better minis than full albums (wait... Just the girl groups)


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

"Like this" is so catchy 

Curse you WG!

Beautiful stranger is the best song and it doesn't have Vic


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

You're a guy with no gut.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueNyC1xhhq4&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]

full version plz

i mostly dislike the way usher has gone, but this sounds 10x better with female voices


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I love WG Like this yall.

EXO is fine but the whole SM shoving them with Tittays is annoying. If I see one EXO/Robo pairing I'm gonna rage like you Cara


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

i've already raged

i love luhan but hafl the comments on one is seohan

SHE DIDN'T EVEN PUT HER HAND ON HIS SHOULDER

i didn't think it was possible to find shit worse that seokyu


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Kyu looked at Seo so it's REAL!!! Atleast Vic came and ruined SeoKyu, sorry Hust.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

oh well

was looking for performances i haven't watched recently, found this


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

exo - cute but really I'm shocked SM produced an absolute trainwreck like them with bad lives, relatively good choreo (that ends up looking terrible bc they can't pull it off) and no stage presence at all.

AS ARE SO HOT UNF THIS COMEBACK IS GONNA WORK.


i didn't even notice kahi wasn't there


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

This is the most difficult comeback picture ever. ._.

_____, _______, Nana, _____, ________, UEE, ______, _______

so far guessing

eyoung, jooyeon, Nana, Raina, Lizzy, UEE, gaeun, Jung Ah

man i miss kahi already


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

switch jooyeon & eyoung and it's right.

maybe this is terrible to say but I don't really care for kahi in the group? I'm pretty sure she had the choice to stay or leave really and she craves her solo career more than AS (and her solo music is great so it's a plus factor). it'll be gr8 to see how AS progresses from here especially if they can prove to the naysayers they can still do sexy/fierce without kahi.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I see 5 Uee's


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Who the hell is gaeun? The Japanese chick?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

the one in between jungah/uee, Korean girl who grew up in Japan, has a lisp lol. 'kahi's replacement'.


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

I know some people here are Jungah-biased. That plastic fantastic ruined Bekah's rap so w/e.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

except Kahi/Lizzy/Nana are the ones covering Bekah's raps tho and Jungah hasn't even touched rapping since their debut.


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

Wait, who does the rap in Japanese ver of Bang?

/can't for the love of god see the difference between most of After School and Jungah kinda stood out with DONGDONGDONG.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

Kahi


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 10, 2012)

omfg this is Alice from Hello Venus  and i actually love it


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> Kahi


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

> Running Man episode 100 with Sooyoung Tiffany, Sulli Victoria (Fx), Uee Lizzy (Afterschool), Jin Woon (2AM) as guests in Bali
> cr: runningmaneng



No A-pinku??? Argh i'll take comfort in the fact that there will be Sooyoung and Vic


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 10, 2012)

Tiffany and Lizzy


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Hust's harem was nearly complete.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

Missed by two! RM pd's will pay for this 

Vic's hair is tragic . Can't tell the difference between her skin tone and hair colour .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

Kahi rocks the shit out of the rap in Because of You, the problem is Bang's rap can only be pulled off by Bekah 

edit: though now that i think about it i think i posted before that they should of given it to Lizzy since she has the best english

oh snap RM 100 looks awesome.  I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to UEE simply because she's so sweet.

AND FINALLY SOOYOUNG




Rain's Angel said:


> switch jooyeon & eyoung and it's right.



Hahaha wow.  I'm not big on Jooyeon so the way i determined those two was "which one is more attractive?" since i think eyoung is pretty cute.

thus Jooyeon is looking good in this concept photo

/strange logic


----------



## Sera (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow. Can you believe someone has actually drawn this?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

SHOOOOOOOOOOOPED.

If it's drawn, wow.  Fucking A+

Playlist of 50 SNSD songs you may not have heard

Just clicked it.  For all I know the songs could be anything.


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

I've heard from art teachers that Korean art schools focus on photographic illustration and technical skills. Wouldn't be surprised if that was really drawn. /HOLYFUCKIU

Also, I've been listening to Girls Generation and Way to Go and holy Tiffany looks so innocent, Seohyun looks super-tired and Yuri has amazingly clear gorgeous eyes. How Yoona overshadowed her blows me.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

Shouldv'e listened to RA . She's such a cutie .


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

This one is the only gem I found in that list (heard most already/the rest are boring ballads):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYGw2RlfqAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha the performances for that were really cute


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

Random Fact of Eunji



> Celebrities she wants to be close with: Victoria



Da fuq??


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

The 7 guests in this thread are people in high places who just want to fuck with Leo it seems

edit: i must be right, 6 of them disappeared


----------



## Hustler (Jun 10, 2012)

What? 

No matter how much I try to fix it , it always ends up in a 3some . Can't do much I guess .


----------



## Yejinni (Jun 10, 2012)

안녕하세용~
Hello everyone o v o ;;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello :3

Korean speaker?


----------



## Yejinni (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes c':
Nice to meet you all ~~


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

SNSD's Hahaha is one of my favourites. I love that song.


----------



## Yejinni (Jun 10, 2012)

My goodness so many SNSD fans o A o ;


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep.  We're all generally SNSD/Secret/Infinite fans.

Big biases are Gyuri/Gyul-sama, Seohyun, and Victoria


----------



## Yejinni (Jun 10, 2012)

INFINITE 
Hello fellow Inspirits .. although I am not a Sone . . . OTL


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Cara get your pitchfork

We like all people so no worry. We haven't had drama in this thread ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Do the Hey Mickey lot know SM stole the song for the Cooky song.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

lol i forgot about cooky already

and i have no idea

though it's funny since they've performed hey mickey, like at the gayo of the year they debuted


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Is MAMA a song about their mama's not loving them?


----------



## Spica (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome new person

Yeah, we generally like most here but we can be as critical of them as we love them (except the holy trio Gyulsama, Seobb and Vic), just a warning. Other than that no dramalama. 

(you forgot B.A.P. Cara)


-
-
-



I can't stop humming on Jjalajajja, it's awesome. I wanna see Seobb and Ju Hyu Mi in traditional Korean clothing while singing this.

Also, I'm calling bullshit on AKP's article about Lee Minho's popularity. They put so much focus on him having 10 million fans, which they have added together from a variety of different social media sites.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

why would you put in na on WGM

she's adorable but why

and wtf is this crap about a guy confessing about loving her, half the actors she has worked with probably do


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

But the guy basically confessed to the public they're dating, without asking her and will just go off to Duty. Imo that's unfair on her. It's the guy from IY2 bte, the tall one who sang to them while they were sleeping.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

OH so they're dating?

Wow.  Didn't think that guy to be the inconsiderate type wtf >_>


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

It's inconsiderate of Yoo In Na. It would be different if she agreed aswell, guy's been watching too may films. I don't see how it affects WGM though, it's not real.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

I can see it now, it would definitely not work for stars to admit they have significant others lol (sorta like how hyungdon was no longer with taeyeon... though i doubt they were a popular couple XD)

but lol, this confirms In Na was the beard. i wonder who she filmed with.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably Taeyang.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 10, 2012)

okay this has been bothering the shit out of me

one of the like this back up dancers looks just like a twinkle back up dancer

DOES ANYONE ELSE SEE IT

THE ONE THAT'S ALWAYS CHEESING?


----------



## koguryo (Jun 10, 2012)

Little IU got pretty good at dancing :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tBkk1e2nrM&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

아 귀요미


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2012)

Woolim Girls were on the latest RM ep =o!!!


----------



## Yejinni (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate IU for being so adorable and perfect jeoi;afje ; u ;


----------



## Chloe (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooyoung is better than ur faves


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 11, 2012)

omg I'm leaving for Taiwan in just a few hours, so excited but scared, I haven't been back in forever XD


On another note, Donghae in a pastry chef uniform


Be still, my beating heart


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2012)

Ikje said:


> Sooyoung is better than ur faves



Boss


----------



## Adachi (Jun 11, 2012)

What show is that gif of Soo from?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2012)

Have fun in Taiwan noda!!!

I think it's from the new show she's an mc for, sbs entertainment something


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2012)

But they didn't date? In Na's company shot that down. The guy was going into the military in less than two months or something and decided what the hell.


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

BoA is making a comeback this summer!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

Have fun Noda.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 11, 2012)

Let's Try & Beautiful Stranger pek
Amber


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

Noda. B said:


> omg I'm leaving for Taiwan in just a few hours, so excited but scared, I haven't been back in forever XD



oh shi

if you're going to taipei, my friend is there.  if you see a taiwanese-american girl who has trouble writing in chinese, tell her cara says hi 

HAVE FUUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Chloe (Jun 11, 2012)

omfg guize guize guize
Lizzy's teaser pic
vjuevkenfdnvejakvnerqjvkneqrfjvknerqfneqrbfdjsb ak
Like holy shit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

Ikje said:


> omfg guize guize guize
> Lizzy's teaser pic
> vjuevkenfdnvejakvnerqjvkneqrfjvknerqfneqrbfdjsb ak
> Like holy shit



well shit

i think i have a new bias

[YOUTUBE]NiX1FIvWUg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like AS really upping the sexy, can't wait


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iqy9cZ7IKqU[/YOUTUBE]

FFFFFFFFF

RELEASE IT ALREADY

THIS IS A GOOD YEAR FOR DANCES OMG


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

Do you think the music video will be released tomorrow?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

It's going to be before Thursday, that's all I know.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2012)

Holy mother of god Lizzy!

It'll probably be banned though


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2012)

idgaf if it's banned, I'm pretty sure Pledis is doing this purposely to shut all the haters up and I'm LOVING it.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2012)

Ji Ae is still with Woolim? i'm glad!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm p sure it's those 3 + Yoo Jia/Baby Soul now... Wonder if there's gonna be any more additions or it's just them 5


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm probably the only one but SM's stuff this year to me has been really middling and forgettable. EXO weren't impressive, Twinkle just didn't do it for me sadly (idk why not because I liked the mini), and now for some reason Electric Shock has kind of disappointed me and it's not a bad track just idk I wanted something like NuAbo or something unique. The MV looks really bland but F(x) always have great dances.

And Sherlock was meh too. Shinee were incredibly good live though which made it more depressing. I liked Stranger though.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 11, 2012)

5 is perfect!

Eno : Wait for Suju


----------



## Sera (Jun 11, 2012)

I wonder how you do this.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

paparazzi is gonna be released pretty soon, apparently there are fancams of it being played on screens in tokyo


----------



## koguryo (Jun 11, 2012)

Should ask Jay Park's friend that stars in some of his MV's if he can help me out

Edit: They don't have Jay Park as an option to cover, that's some ol' bullshit


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

the fuck? no jay? 

they must not know dance then


----------



## koguryo (Jun 11, 2012)

They have 2pm though so I can just do "Know Your Name" under the 2pm tag

I'm probably gonna do Taeyang though


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

trollin

considering how lame most of the 2pm dances have been you'd probably still be voted to the top


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8I8QGFA1oM[/YOUTUBE]

dammit.

the dance starts out epic

then sorta fades into obscurity 

sulli needs to put more of her personality into her dancing

krystal is quiet as hell compared to the other 4 but she's still improving 10x the time of sulli

that and of course jung soojung is a mini prodigy


----------



## Spica (Jun 11, 2012)

All the neon and changing scenes are so 2010. 

I expected something, blue/black, stylish and minimalistic, like TRON, like, you know - - - ELECTRIC.

Also, is the annoying non-removable ad a thing now? SM, moneygrubbers.

I now have this song on my mind.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 11, 2012)

welp

krystal is super cute in this

was hoping for more cool dance like in the beginning


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 11, 2012)

the beginning was great but I feel this choreographer doesn't know fx well. their dance moves are very subtle, there's a lot of showy choreo in this one (Sulli's chest pop for example) which is really not what they excel at


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

Terrible terrible MV for Vic but Krystal looks super hot!

First she doesn't get to be part of their best song and now they make look like Jackie Chan's grandma with blonde hair .

FUCK YOU SM, FUCK YOU! Only thing that can calm me down is a sexy Jooyeon comeback picture .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

Vic can't sing well tho so you can't really blame them  at least we have her drama to look forward to, Taiwanese Dramas are funnier & faster paced than Korean ones so it'll be easier


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I don't care much about her singing parts , just that she looks about 40 lol .I don't watch Asian dramas though because my mom watches too many and it irks me . 

Not even planning to watch Eunji's sitcom


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 12, 2012)

i cant wait now.

Best teaser pic ever.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 12, 2012)

I forgot how hard the "Where U At?" dance was


----------



## dream (Jun 12, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> i cant wait now.
> 
> Best teaser pic ever.



It is a wonderful teaser picture.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

G-d vs Super Junior

Bring it on!!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

since f(x) is June, July will be BoA and%r0Suju in August?

lol Starship Ent just wants to kill Boyfriend's chances of success, they're coming back this week yet K.Will just released a new song a few days ago (and he's huge) and Sistar are supposed to comeback at the end of the month  this company is shit at planning.

then there's rumors of 4min/miss A doing a second comeback in July/August (i'm doubting it tho, we know how often they push back their comebacks okay!).

heard that 2ne1 has pushed back their comeback tho but 	'm not surprised, YG doesn't like to have 2ne1 comeback against girl groups (esp those that have gotten big). Ugly would've been a hit if Roly Poly didn't come out at the same time.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

T-ara songs are good digitally because of their super long promotions though , I don't think they'll outsell 2ne1 in the first few weeks . 

If 2ne1 comes back in July that'll be against Boa/Suju/Beast/Miss A . I think they're more of a competition .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

eh, I think people underestimate T-ara, they promote for 1.5-2 months (standard norm for most idol groups) and they have more hits than any other idol group except Soshi/WG. They're the new digital queens, Cry Cry beat Be My Baby on the digital charts & Lovey Dovey allkilled for over a month. Their company sucks ass and they suck at lives but they do really well.

Miss A's really not competition anymore really, if anything people overestimate their success. Their last legit hit was their debut song and they've received lukewarm (Breathe/Touch) to moderate (GBBB) success since then. JYP have promoted them badly and groups like Sistar/f(x)/Secret have all overtaken them in popularity. Beast are gonna be tough but honestly, I think their comeback will be pushed back to August possibly even because the latest article was that they only recorded half the songs for the 2nd album so far.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

Not underestimating T-ara but their promotions are double the time of 2ne1's . They released Lovey Dovey at the beginning of the year and it's just above Blue in digitals , just think that they're successful because their songs have the longevity factor plus CCM releases 100 mv's for one song .

I dunno if YG wanted to avoid competition he would have made their comeback this month .


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

eh I wouldn't say this month lacks competition, Wonder Girls & f(x) are all big digital sellers & Sistar are coming back at the end of the month. 2ne1 will have success no matter when they comeback, but YG tends to make them comeback when boy groups/male artists are doing mass comebacks and avoid girl groups like the plague.

yeah but the difference is T-ara doesn't come from a big three company and don't have a brand name as big as Big Bang. they def have to promote more.


----------



## Sera (Jun 12, 2012)

The Electric Shock music video was good! They all looked so pretty. I love the dance and outfits. I want Victoria to dye her hair brown again though.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 12, 2012)

When will they give Luna back her black hair...?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

at least they got rid of the blonde okay.

still remember when they gave her this gr8 red hair and then they dyed it back to the ugly blonde a week later E_E


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

> Taiwanese Dramas are funnier & faster paced than Korean ones so it'll be easier



But Taiwanese drams loose steam early and by ep 16 really ridiculously stupid plot twists come in to play.

Electric Shock MV was very disappointing. The build just before the chorus is really good, I love that part of the song but otherwise I'm lukewarm.



> If 2ne1 comes back in July that'll be against Boa/Suju/Beast/Miss A . I think they're more of a competition .



BoA isn't a big digital seller but with her show she'll probably do well depending on her song. Suju lol, stick to physical sales. Beast and Miss A are questionable, Miss A's popularity is dropping and Beast have only had Rainy Day as a hit.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

same as korean dramas really. I hope Vic's drama is around 10 eps only idol dramas are best if it's that length.

maybe I just find Taiwanese dramas funnier cause I can understand it without subs


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

Taiwanese dramas are funnier and more light hearted but some of the evil stuff that tends to happen to the female leads is just so hilariously ridiculous I can't watch them past a certain ep. 

I think Japanese dramas length wise are the best. 12 eps, 45 minutes and the plots are very varied.


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2012)

lol, KARA putting a finger between their eyebrows so we won't see the frown wrinkles.

Even Gyulsama.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> When will they give Luna back her black hair...?



Aw I like this look for her


Count of AC/DC shirts in Kpop: 2

Sunye in Like This
Amber in ES


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry UEE, Lizzy has replaced you for AS eye candy.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 12, 2012)

true uee doesn't rly have boobs and lizzy werked that pushup bra. her legs are amazing tho


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

But Cara those legs


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 12, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> at least they got rid of the blonde okay.





NudeShroom said:


> Aw I like this look for her



I dont know why, she just has a much more mature, stronger presence in dark, black hair.


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2012)

She's mature and pretty with dark hair but I've always seen Luna as an incredibly happy and bubbly person. Her smile is the most infectious in all of Hallyu and I just think that the blond/red-brown hair she had suit her perfectly. It made her smile stand out more.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> true uee doesn't rly have boobs and lizzy werked that pushup bra. her legs are amazing tho





Ennoea said:


> But Cara those legs



THE BOOBS AND THIGHS HAVE SPOKEN.

Uee is the sweetest chick ever and those legs are nice but she's a bit skinny in her pic.

Probably photoshooped though because people are asses about Uee being actually voluptuous


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 12, 2012)

omg Uee's arms look terrifying, terrible photoshop tsk tsk. Although legit, I'm really getting excited for this comeback, 2011 they were really basic (which, say what you will about AS, but they always had interesting/good comebacks) so hopefully they'll pull it together in 2012. Also I'm really excited about their choreography, I love Kyle Hanagami's work.

I also wonder how their group dynamic is gonna change with Kahi working on her solo career. After my initial rage and tears, I actually realized with Kahi gone, it might actually give the other members a chance to really shine, so I wonder who's gonna step up to the plate.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 12, 2012)

^ Lizzy

Ji Ae sort of looks like Sulli but I think Ji Ae is prettier

/weird ass taste


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

If Lizzy continues to look like that yes plz


----------



## Sansa (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

so i just read why simon doesn't look korean

apparently he's half japanese


----------



## Spica (Jun 12, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> so i just read why simon doesn't look korean
> 
> apparently he's half japanese



And the other half is....?  (...not Korean.)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 12, 2012)

...for those of you lurking, yes that's a bot. XD


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

CCM might as well produce movies


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Hustler said:


> CCM might as well produce movies



Tweny minute video with a plot that takes place in 2330...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

What the hell happened to Heechul?


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

He went through puberty.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 13, 2012)

He always looks like that?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

He looks possessed


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2012)

Kagawa said:


> He always looks like that?



Without make-up he does look a bit like that though that hair-cut is hideous and really makes him look different.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## koguryo (Jun 13, 2012)

Just watched Big Bang's Healing Camp episode, Daesung was shaking a lot


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2012)

WORK IT.

onew is busily fapping to this rn $100 on that


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

Too much PS but she looks good and Nana as the leader? err she has no personality from what I have seen lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2012)

lol Nana had a gold drum in bang as well in one of the teaser pics I doubt it's true.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKHLJwtPeMU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I've always loved Top in this  And of course Daesung is awesome at trot


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't understand how Nana can become the leader? Wasn't she added in way later?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2012)

lol irl going by this new updated group teaser pic it's probably Jungah


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)

Wtf I can't recognize half of them.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

Lizzy is still winning


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Wtf I can't recognize half of them.



who raina jungah who lizzy jooyeon uee nana

i only know because of the hair

i think it's gaeun - eyoung though

i've never gotten used to eyoungs face since she hasn't been in anything major in korea yet

that or i'm a slowpoke


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 13, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Lizzy is still winning



Lizzy's wont be beaten


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)

Should I even go in to the Raina post on AKP/Omona, everyone just hates her


----------



## Sera (Jun 13, 2012)

AS look like they have really long legs.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 13, 2012)

Photoshop!

Eno : Who don't they hate except Shinee?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2012)

lol jessica's face is really cute in this


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)

Ice queen freeze my heart.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sera (Jun 13, 2012)

You can make your legs look longer in Photoshop? I didn't know that.


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2012)

Sera, ...


----------



## Sera (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow. I didn't know you could manipulate a photo like that. xD


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2012)

Never use the argument "Pics or it never happened" in the age of Photoshop. 

Always take everything with a pinch of salt. 

Like "milky white" and "pure" "dollfaces" in Hallyu.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2012)

they actually display how to lengthen legs in PS on a T-ara show... the fashion one...

I seriously can't remember the name atm


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2012)

Lengthening of legs are easypeasy. I can also remove any blemish, lighten/darken skin tone and enlarge/size down anything. :ho 

/Hallyu, I'm looking for a job/


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2012)

haha yeah it was pretty easy

i can do basic photoshop stuff and that was pretty simple


----------



## Sera (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope someone remixes Electric Shock soon.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Should I even go in to the Raina post on AKP/Omona, everyone just hates her



 I can't stand her too but her photo is the most basic one out of the 5 girls so far.

Jungah's is my favorite, then Lizzy's. Nana's was a disaster she looks like she's pooping.


----------



## Spica (Jun 13, 2012)

Bah, not Jungah, that woman rubs me the wrong way.

Also, I found out why I adore Kahi - - > she looks like a younger version of my mother lol Can't unsee it.

Can I just say that I love ? The moderator there is quite active (is it you, Ennoea? ) and takes the time to read and write articles about Gyulsama's latest activities. I hate going into Kamilia websites and it's nice to get so much Gyulsama-centric information and images. 

Just wish they could pick another theme.


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2012)

Gyuri is a goddess


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2012)

i've concluded i like the new f(x) for the most part

electric shock isn't amazing but I do feel like dancing to it XD

lets try is adorable

and beautiful stranger is great, and i hope they do the same shit for the next album

simply the fact that amber sang for most of these songs was awesome, she sounds great in lets try


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

Jungah , like a boss 

Glad she's finally getting some attention . I don't know , I always felt that Kahi was holding the group back .


----------



## Spica (Jun 14, 2012)

Divine~


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

She was on a Japanese show recently and my god she looked so beautiful


----------



## Sera (Jun 14, 2012)

Why aren't they singing live? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj8YT3HdUQI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKp8NdExR4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sure they will tomorrow though but SM has been forcing most of their acts to lipsync their first comeback stage these days. minus TTS' debut, Exo's debut stages & Shinee's first comeback stage were lipsynced.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

Shinee had a pretty tough dance, F(x) shouldn't be lipsynching. Kara were murdered last year during their Step promos for lip synching and rightly so tbh.

I like Electric Shock, still think it's a bit basic but atleast fun.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

relistening to paparazzi and the difference in their japanese skills are so distinct.

in the mean time now my favorite teaser pic


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2012)

LOVE THE CHORUS

need to replay though

LOL THEIR STYLE HAS BECOME THE BIBLE FOR FASHION


----------



## Sera (Jun 14, 2012)

Areia is remixing Electric Shock.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

best part: COME ON FRIENDS HOLA


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 14, 2012)

Fany that was a fail at entering the spanish fans hearts

this has officially most likely made me late for work

TIME TO CALL OUT AND WATCH ON REPEAT


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

Best parts of that PV

Taeyeon , Taengo , Kid leader and the chorus , seriously so flawfree


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

^ lol Soshi's Japanese is honestly... minus Sooyoung/Seohyun who sound fluent enough and Sunny/Taeng/Yoona who are passable, the rest are really bad. I love them but they need to step it up already. Secret went from just barely passable Japanese to sounding extremely fluent within two months.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

Their Japanese isn't good but I fucking love it. This>>>The Boys era. The song isn't amazing but it's pretty good. Those outfits though, looks like they're wearing latex gloves used for washing up.

2PM sold a lot this week, Toho level but their album sales are horrible. Weird.

Tiffany said Ratata, oh oh I hear Blackjacks coming


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

they had 6 days straight of touring Enno so I'm assuming whatever was sold at the concert stops counted etc. When Suju did their Dome Tour Concerts in Japan, their sales were 2x of their previous single (that release also had individual member covers, etc. so like 10 versions too)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

Suju did have 13 different versions of their single aswell.

T-ara sold about 57k, I guess CCM's target of "atleast 400,000" won't be coming true anytime soon. Next time don't treat your Japanese fans like trash and they might just buy your album.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't believe they expected it to sell that well with only 2 new songs (which were honestly meh at best). ngl, it's kinda depressing to see all the groups that work really hard at Japanese & trying to adapt to the market like Secret/The Boss/AS flop while T-ara/Suju/2PM are experiencing success.

Paparazzi is already growing on me but it's not the instant catchiness that Mr Taxi has.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

2PM tried harder than T-ara and Suju tbh. Suju are the worst and then followed by T-ara. But atleast T-ara have good songs unlike Opera or whatever SM were releasing, and then having Teuk talk shit about Boa, Soshi, Kara and DBSK.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

true, at least they're doing originals. It's too bad their pronunciation are just... awful. Like worse than Soshi and they've focused on Japan for the past year


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 14, 2012)

this should be about Sunny's boobs but all I can notice is Jessica's complete disregard for the actual choreo


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Tiffany said Ratata, oh oh I hear Blackjacks coming



Isn't that a Pokemon? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

2PM do sound pretty awful.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

Seriously Yenny is so amazing! Her part starts at 2:55 if you just want to watch that

Eno : Do you still have the links to your old pimp posts?? Zach said he wants good old K-pop songs and I need it as well .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4lOv94KJRE#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

True dat

If you find it let us know


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2012)

Worst comes to worst i'll make new pimps, I'll go back as far as 2009


----------



## Hustler (Jun 14, 2012)

That's lot of work though , if you have the time then go for it


----------



## Spica (Jun 14, 2012)

I really liked the chorus of Paparazzi but the rest of the song, especially the Oh La La part absolutely sucked. So cringeworthy. I can also hear Tiff and Jess's American accent Japanese and I don't even understand Japanese. 

lol at all the flagged upvoted comments on AKP's article about the MV release.  Sones u mad about critics?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2012)

WHAT DID THEY DO TO HYOMIN'S HAIR


----------



## Chloe (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh wow...

The fuck is CCM doing omg


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2012)

There will be different version with different hair colour don't worry


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2012)

o true


----------



## Sera (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, live singing!


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO HYOMIN'S HAIR



I like it


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2012)

Lol some girl on Tumblr is trying to convince me that singing wise Yuri, Sooyoung, Jess>>>Narsha and Gain.

Apparently BEG can't sing other than Jea and they sure as hell can't dance. Fandom does make people blind and deaf. And that BEG's lives are crap compared to Soshi when Sixth Sense lives>>>everyone else.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 15, 2012)

Crying from happiness


----------



## Spica (Jun 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO HYOMIN'S HAIR



Looks and is probably a wig. No normal hair looks like that, sweetie. 

I actually like it. Danni not so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2012)

Dani is pretty cute though.


----------



## Zach (Jun 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> WHAT DID THEY DO TO HYOMIN'S HAIR





Ennoea said:


> Lol some girl on Tumblr is trying to convince me that singing wise Yuri, Sooyoung, Jess>>>Narsha and Gain.
> 
> Apparently BEG can't sing other than Jea and the sure as hell can't dance. Fandom does make people blind and deaf. And that BEG's lives are compared to Soshi when Sixth Sense lives>>>everyone else.



The reason I like BEG is their amazing voices. Theirs is for sure better than SNSD's


----------



## Hustler (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah Dani is cute , I dunno why people keep going she's ugly etc


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2012)

Krystal flipping her hair XD


----------



## koguryo (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j27bWr9aC9o&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Moon


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 15, 2012)

Spica said:


> Looks and is probably a wig. No normal hair looks like that, sweetie.
> 
> I actually like it. Danni not so much.



No colour is impossible for kpop (and that Rihanna red ugh)


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxOYq8N8lCY&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

Aw, Luna loves us. XD

I like how she slips it in 

AKP doesn't understand what Freestyling is >_>


----------



## Spica (Jun 15, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> No colour is impossible for kpop (and that Rihanna red ugh)



It's not an impossible colour but a person's hair doesn't look that shiny or puffed, or controlled by the roots. It's a wig.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

Dspoor's new girl group is gona be called "Puretty" , wtf? 

With that we can bid our goodbyes to Rainbow


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Dspoor's new girl group is gona be called "Puretty" , wtf?
> 
> With that we can bid our goodbyes to Rainbow


----------



## Zach (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't get Electric Shock out of my head


----------



## Chloe (Jun 16, 2012)

DSP's new girl group has three members who are 16, one who's 14 and the oldest is 18.
They also have an anime. The fifth member will appear in an episode soon.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2012)

Too young but I guess Japan will love them.

Lolirl nobody cares now when DSP debuts a group.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2012)

DSP need to promote better. Rainbow did pretty well with Come to Me but then DSP just didn't build up on it. Even Starship promotes their artists better.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> DSP need to promote better. Rainbow did pretty well with Come to Me but then DSP just didn't build up on it. Even Starship promotes their artists better.



You mean Sweet dream? probably their best song


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2012)

To Me and Sweet Dream did well for a not so popular group.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 16, 2012)

Ikje said:


> DSP's new girl group has three members who are 16, one who's 14 and the oldest is 18.
> They also have an anime. The fifth member will appear in an episode soon.



wait they have their own anime for reals? How can DSPoor afford that especially for a debuting group?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2012)

DSP's made alot of money off Kara, though they seem to not know what do with it and are wasting it. Like their new boy group, they should have spent time on the group rather than just pouring money in to the MV.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

This thread should talk more about flawless Eunji sama .

Like a baws lol even though not everything is true


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2012)

Hustler, the openly Pink Panda.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2012)

Hust's obsession with Eunji has reached critical level


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

Spica said:


> Hustler, the openly Pink Panda.



Their fandom is all guys and...one girl though lol





Ennoea said:


> Hust's obsession with Eunji has reached critical level



I know! 

It's starting to worry me too


----------



## Spica (Jun 16, 2012)

Hust, you're a Babyz and Playgirlz too rite?

Pink Panda :roftl


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope i'm a casual fan


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2012)

ita though, Eunji deserves all the attention and lines bc half the girls in A Pink really can't sing and the ones that can are kinda limited vocally too while she's the only one who's really good.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

She's the most popular member by far though lol but yeah I agree she deserves more lines . For her talent she only gets chorus parts , smh!

Eunji > Hyorin as biased as I may be but she hits those high notes effortlessly 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ7zS6kpyc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 16, 2012)

Hyorin's voice is more commercial appealing while Eunji usually has to tone it down for the rest of A Pink. Hyorin's technique is absolutely dreadful tho imo, she's always screaming to hit notes.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 16, 2012)

Surprised she hasn't got vocal cord nodules with the amount of screaming she does . Cube is really dumb though , they could have turned Eunji into another Iu who could dance lol .

She's a complete package , she's gorgeous/can sing her ass off/can dance/amazing personality .

Ok i'm in love!


----------



## Chloe (Jun 16, 2012)

Rainbow has the best fanclub 
It consists of 5 ppl


----------



## Chloe (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm starting to like it...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 17, 2012)

it looks nicer there, the lighting is better.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2012)

looks like Jia's hair color... but Hyomin's face almost looks different o_O

this song has been in my head all day


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2012)

Ikje said:


> I'm starting to like it...


Looks good there.


NudeShroom said:


> looks like Jia's hair color... but Hyomin's face almost looks different o_O
> 
> this song has been in my head all day


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

I really hate NF sometimes, a gay kid kills himself and it's the kids fault for not being strong enough. While these same members post homophobic trash all over this board. Never have I wanted to punch more fucks on here.


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2012)

I hate people in general sometimes. 

Wait someone killed themselves on NF?


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm gonna guess it was in the NF Caf? under a "news" post about a suicide. It happens quite often. I really hate that subforum because people there are like: 

"Not to be racist, but *post racist shit*"
"Don't have anything against gay people, but *post homophobic shit*"
"Hey, I'm liberal but that person needs to be castrated and tortured, give him a death sentence, not put in jail."


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2012)

That's really how the cafe is


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2012)

As far as I know, there haven't been suicides that we are aware of.  



Spica said:


> "Not to be racist, but *post racist shit*"





yeah NF can be a sick place.  just realize we're pretty much overrun with trolls in the high up sections because they're overpopulated.


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

I can be pretty racist, but that's not really my fault, it's the Danes that makes it too easy for me with their strange language that can't really compare to the superiority of Norwegian.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2012)

NudeShroom said:


> As far as I know, there haven't been suicides that we are aware of.



Given that Lupin has gained some emotional stability


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2012)

luckily yeah >_>



just because she can't hold in her emotions like your plastic favorites don't mean shit


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys, do you know if there is anything Kpop-related going on in Thailand in July-September?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

More bullying the young girl. People need to give it a rest.

When are 2NE1 coming back? Be Mine has got me really looking forward to them. I just love their vocals.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 17, 2012)

July


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> July





Whatthe. 

...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

Lol some people I swear


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2012)

Kwon's songs:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrYb8JCrZT0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELm4rm6EPsI[/YOUTUBE]
He's gone Britney here.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hustler said:


> July



NOT SURE IF SATIRE


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

The full interview with Krystal's "attitude" @ 2:30-4:00. She didn't look angry, more like she was going to cry. She was really hurt by that comment.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 17, 2012)

the fuck man

now i don't even want to watch it

krystal gets so much fucking hate it's ridiculous

so many people jelly that she's an attractive lead singer who can dance and won a celebrity ice skating competition before she even turned 18


----------



## Spica (Jun 17, 2012)

Krystal is my favourite in f(x) because of her perfectness and personality, but Korean netizens are so petty she can't even stand up for herself 

And <3 to Pictoria for trying to defend her + make her feel better. <3


----------



## koguryo (Jun 18, 2012)

At least there's still Jiyoon and Jieun


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> Guys, do you know if there is anything Kpop-related going on in Thailand in July-September?



there's always something kpop-related going on in Thailand. I think the ALIVE tour is gonna be then too.

Whenever someone goes on a 'World Tour' the first two stops outside of Japan/Korea are Thailand & Singapore


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

If any of you can give me definite information and I hog tickets, I'll give you guys souvenirs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2012)

BB in Thailand is October 3/4 snapz. idk if anything else is happening there tho, you should try searching for their local kpop sites, they will probably have a list of who's coming soon etc.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2012)

BB tickets are probably sold out by now anyway


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> BB in Thailand is October 3/4 snapz. idk if anything else is happening there tho, you should try searching for their local kpop sites, they will probably have a list of who's coming soon etc.



I'm back in uni in October, in the other side of the world. And I can't follow the local websites, my Thai is atrocious ;______;


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2012)

Searched it up for you , seems only B.A.P showcase in sept so far . Are you a fan?

Edit : I totally forgot that you're a pedo noona for Zelo


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Searched it up for you , seems only B.A.P showcase in sept so far . Are you a fan?
> 
> Edit : I totally forgot that you're a pedo noona for Zelo








What date?


----------



## Hustler (Jun 18, 2012)

Spica said:


> What date?



22nd I think


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

Hustler said:


> 22nd I think





I leave on the 14th.


EDIT:


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW.

She took pictures? now that's just low


----------



## Chloe (Jun 18, 2012)

T-ara's hair 
Not sure if I like Jiyeon blonde, I'm digging Qri's tho


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 18, 2012)

CCM need to get TS Ent's stylist bc jfc those colors aren't styled well to suit the girls


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9hVEJGjIAlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Jun 18, 2012)

What have they done to Jiyeon?


----------



## Spica (Jun 18, 2012)

I dunno, Hyomin is growin on me but Jiyeon is atrocious.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2012)

Watching Taeyang's Solar concert from 2010, this guy is good at fanservice

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTXAQVSvzw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z60BdC91JoE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

That Taeyang and In-Na


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2012)

I miss the old Taeyang when he was shy and reserved , someone probably told him to be confident and he's just overdoing it 

I don't know about the amount of PS but she looks stunning /good shoot


----------



## koguryo (Jun 19, 2012)

1. Jiyoon
2. Jieun/Sooyoung (they share that spot)
3. Seungyeon
4. Kim Bo Kyung
5. Yoo In-Na

If Seungyeon is next then I'm going to have to change something.


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 19, 2012)

I sadly haven't listened to as much Kpop as I wish to have listen to, but of what I have listened to, BoA is among the few that I fancy myself with. she is such a doll to listen to. <3


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

Hustler said:


> I miss the old Taeyang when he was shy and reserved , someone probably told him to be confident and he's just overdoing it
> 
> I don't know about the amount of PS but she looks stunning /good shoot



whos that? she looks familiar but I cant place a name...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> whos that? she looks familiar but I cant place a name...



Sulli          lol


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

holy crap it doesn't even look like her! I can see her features now that you said its her but I thought it was someone like Jaekyung.

I have faith she can play the Hana Kimi role alright now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Sulli is pretty but SM styles her like a 5 year old kid. She's gonna grow up to be a real killer, mark my words.


----------



## Sera (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't believe Sulli is the same age as I am.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2012)

Just watched IY2 ep27, actually reached IY1 level. 

Also, Yewon's a legend I hope they lay off her inferior-to-the-other-girls-skit soon. 

There needs to be another red pepper paste competition and she deserves to be in the top-3 of votes. She's such a trooper!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 19, 2012)

Beginning sounds so much like something F(x) would release , rest me gusta!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0IKUhydr_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

i love it.

and Jungah/Jupal seriously stepped it up this MV, I couldn't take my eyes off those two.

my favorite scene was definitely:


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Song is soft on vocals but damn girls lookin mad fine yall


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Jooyeon's been going to Tiffany and Bom's surgeon, she's morphing in to them.

Needed more E-Young guitar solo too.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

nah, she looks the same as she used to the past few years. she finally got rid of her bangs, amazing decision.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

jungah is fucking working it, kahi graduating has really brought her out of her shell.

kaeun had REALLY bad lines and her styling not so great, though I suppose its the same for the first song for the past few additions (Lizzy/Eyoung)

raina though was a disappointment. she's been wanting the sexy concept for a long while and now she's finally got her wishes, yet she's extremely bland and boring to watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

So the Yoo In Na drama has come to an end, she's dating the guy. Seriously though, he's going on Duty soon, unfair on her.


----------



## Kagawa (Jun 19, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Beginning sounds so much like something F(x) would release , rest me gusta!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0IKUhydr_8[/YOUTUBE]



da fawk is lizzy mang


----------



## Zach (Jun 19, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Beginning sounds so much like something F(x) would release , rest me gusta!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0IKUhydr_8[/YOUTUBE]


Not bad.


Rain's Angel said:


> i love it.
> 
> and Jungah/Jupal seriously stepped it up this MV, I couldn't take my eyes off those two.
> 
> my favorite scene was definitely:



I was thinking "Shoot the bitch!"


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

The song is incredibly under-whelming. Such a intense MV too and the song is just...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Spica keeps it real.


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

I love After School but they deserve so much better.


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

"Jessica, are you watching this?" 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b70WZyrIQjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2012)

Krystal lacks the troll factor and business acumen of her superior sister Jessica. Jessica was on news Krystal, you get nothing.


----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah! f(x) is #4 on Youtube and still no word about it!


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Spica (Jun 19, 2012)

Showed you guys this before, but now the trailer is out in much, much, MUCHFbetter quality:

Chinese steampunk wuxia (martial arts) action film with the beautiful starlet in my forum set as the female lead! :ho
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMkUloRXo3s[/YOUTUBE]

I hope this gets subbed. I still can't find out what the song is, there's no info on Wiki or Imdb  And all my Chinese friends are useless and refuse to use Google or whatever to find out for me. 

EDIT: Roomie just found out it's coming out in Europe in October.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 19, 2012)

lol Electric Shock has more views than Sherlock or Monster rn


----------



## Spica (Jun 20, 2012)

Thai clone of Yoona. 



goddammit mother country, why are all your popular hits ballads asdfgh

Also, Rania is covered in Thailand's got Talent. FOne of the judges waved her arm in front of the other judges lmao.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-liSvVUmaOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

What's funnier is the comments section where the Indians are laughing and joking about it while the other races are offended 

RA : Yeah the views for ES has been crazy but I don't get the F(x) stans who keep going "Suck on that haters" etc etc . I don't think I've seen anyone hating on F(x) lol .

Netizens hating on Krystal is a different story though


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone coming out of their shell


----------



## Spica (Jun 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> What's funnier is the comments section where the Indians are laughing and joking about it while the other races are offended



Those people who are telling the Indians that "it might be a joke to you but it's not to others" and they're not even Indians.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

I would appreciate it if someone would recommend more IU songs like the following:

[YOUTUBE]FyZBx-ZaDA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy shit that's fucking awesome, they were singing (well trying to anyway) in Hindi as well

Now I can tell what JPN releases must sound to the Japanese, I could only understand one or two words from that lol. A for effort though. Why this would be offensive is beyond me, some people need to learn how to chill. 

Electric Shock has got crazy views, it's just really accessible I guess. F(x) stans have been going nuts though, esp with them calling WG flops which is just stupid.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 20, 2012)

well WG aren't flops but gotta say, JYP really needs to step it up bc I feel like they're slowly falling out of it. Touch did moderately well on the charts but Sistar used the same concept and choreo 2 months later and allkilled for a month and is still charting high 2 months later. Like This is nothing new or special... The flashmob thing & all, it screams 00s American music that has been done countless of times with nothing fresh. A weak/miserable debut from JJ Project, which tried dubstep but was an absolute mess.

AS song was meh for me at first but it's a grower, Pledis does dubstep pretty well. I prefer it over Shampoo & Bang already.

meanwhile, Ara sounds like a disney princess I love it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

Like this is doing decent enough, week three and it's neck and neck with Electric Shock on Insitz, infact by the end of the week it'll probably be fighting for no 1 if not no1. The song is gonna stay around.


----------



## Chloe (Jun 20, 2012)

Verbal Jint's new song. I'm still debating if I like it or not.
Sanchez's voice is so beautiful tho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QanDgMV-O-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> meanwhile, Ara sounds like a disney princess I love it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 20, 2012)

even though it's super publicized i'm glad she got to see them.  girl looks like she can barely move


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol Gangkiz are coming back, I hope this wasn't produced with some freeware program like their last album.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2012)

F(x) just got 12 million views lol. I think it's because it's got wider appeal and the fact that it's high up on YT charts, it's being watched by non kpop fans too. Good for them.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 20, 2012)

So last night I had this dream that I had somehow become Sunggyu's english tutor.... waking up now, reality is depressing


----------



## Spica (Jun 20, 2012)

Fudgin hate on AllKpop and TokyoHive  Can't search or browse their articles without their server disconnecting.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 21, 2012)

Busker Busker are slaying the charts again

I love the way their songs are composed lol , unique!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

*shows off self-made set and waits for people to compliment him*


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

> Busker Busker are slaying the charts again
> 
> I love the way their songs are composed lol , unique!



The fact that one guy does all the composing is more surprising, he's got alot of talent.

Eunjung and Hyomin:


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive always wanted to see Idols cosplay in more Sucker Punch styles.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm fucking dying right now. This Sone deserves a troll medal

Basically with all the silly accusation some Sone just claimed she hacked it and ELf ran with it and now are crying about crimes being committed.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

It's the faister chick on omona who trolled Elf


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

lolirl at ELFs being so dumb to even believe it. Master troll


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2012)

*KARA’s Gyuri and Kim So Hyun to join the ‘Reckless Family’ sitcom*

It has been announced that KARA‘s “goddess” leader Gyuri and the child actress who has been gaining much interest lately, Kim So Hyun, will be acting in MBC‘s new sitcom, ‘Reckless Family’.

Further details regarding the interesting format of the ‘Reckless Family’ have also been revealed. The new show has been described to be a ‘We Got Married’ family version, as it will progress like a variety show with situations that aren’t scripted. The cast will act out specific characters of a family and confront situations presented to them on a weekly basis. The show will aim to be realistic and direct with its fresh and advanced concept.

Along with Gyuri and Kim So Hyun, Lee Hye Young, Tak Jae Hoon, Lee Han Wee, Ahn Moon Sook, and Yoo Sae Yoon have also been confirmed as the other cast members.

The production crew of ‘Reckless Family’ commented, “Each cast member is preparing to bring the characters to life [by improvising] without a script in given situations, preparing to raise the humor, discord, and methods of communication within the family in a realistic manner. As the cast members have bonded and fought with each other before through prior dramas and album activities, they are undoubtedly preparing to expose their great team work.”

‘Reckless Family’ will broadcast its first episode on June 17th.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

New Sistar Teaser Photo for Hyorin



I like this cute look on her.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

She looks like Nicki Minaj in the second pic.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

Eh now that you mention it, yeah she does 

I'm more excited for Bora's one


----------



## Zach (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> New Sistar Teaser Photo for Hyorin
> 
> 
> 
> I like this cute look on her.


Looks good.


Ennoea said:


> She looks like Nicki Minaj in the second pic.



Yeah she does


----------



## Spica (Jun 21, 2012)

Either the hairstylist is a legend or Hyorin has the world's roundest headshape I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe it's those bangs.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2012)

this world tour is gonna be an absolute flop if YG is gonna keep up those prices for 2ne1.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> this world tour is gonna be an absolute flop if YG is gonna keep up those prices for 2ne1.



It's decent me thinks since you don't get them like every year . What's ridic is that the dates are too close to Big Bang's and he's really screwing over people who could attend both with little more time .


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Now, replace them with Hyosung and Hyorin and we have a real Maxim issue


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2012)

^ That group is actually called Bikiny lol . 

Oh K-pop

Hyosung & Zinger more like


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, I watched their video too and imagined the potential for the video by replacing them with Hyosung and Hyorin.  Maybe Hyolee so it can be like the 3 Hyos or something.  Don't especially want to see Hyoyeon in a bikini YET but yeah.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2012)

300 USD is not a decent price, that's nearly 400 SGD, the most expensive k-pop concert ticket here was at most 300 SGD and that had like 10 K-Pop Groups attending. And the US is pretty big, so most people going would have to take into account plane tickets and accommodations unlike the Asian countries which are generally smaller and transport locally could get us there and back within a day (for Singaporeans, less than an hour) unlike the States. Add to the fact most k-pop fans are students or in their early-mid 20s, it's a tough sell.

The hardcore fans will still go but the Korean Companies need to know that the main market of concerts overseas (especially outside of Asia) are gonna be attracting k-pop casual fans who want to attend maybe their first (or only) k-pop concert or k-pop fans who just like to attend k-pop concerts in general even tho they aren't a hardcore stan of the group. Overpricing tickets will not attract people. Especially the mindset of fans in the States who went for SM Town (7 artists for the same price as 2ne1?) and got to go for the free Google Concert (and upcoming SBS Music Festival in LA which may be cheap even).

My friend's thought when the prices came out was "Why would I go see 2ne1 at 200-300 USD when I can see Beyonce at a cheaper price"


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe they are completely misjudging the appeal of 2NE1 in America.  I've been five pretty mainstream artists in Hawaii of all places (a desolate wasteland of stars).

The five are:

- Utada Hikaru (one of her last lives in America, no less)
- Wonder Girls (Front row)
- Journey
- Lil Wayne
- Paramore

And those five combined I only spent about 250 USD.  Even when I was in Japan I only ended up paying about 90 USD for pretty good seats to Girls Generation.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2012)

But the 300$ is the VIP package and it's not like the seating prices are the same for everyone .



And apparently this is the view for the 50$ one , I dunno it seems ok to me but then again I don't attend many concerts like you .

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not sure about Newark.

I mean it's prime location for Chinese Americans and stuff, but not to many Asians in general.

Plus, are they really going to pay $50 to return to the place where their team left them for Brooklyn and Kris Humphries played?  I think not


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2012)

you won't be seeing a thing at $50, just watch the screen and have fun really.

even then, people who attended JYJ said at the $80-100 tier tickets, they could only see the screen and couldn't see the guys at all.

. I doubt there'll be an extended stage looking at how this venue is like.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Rain's Angel said:


> you won't be seeing a thing at $50, just watch the screen and have fun really.
> 
> even then, people who attended JYJ said at the $80-100 tier tickets, they could only see the screen and couldn't see the guys at all.



Good point.

On second look, I don't see those walkways that allow the artists to walk around the first bunch of fans to the "middle" of the ground floor of the arena.  The stage at the SNSD live I went to was far away from us, but the walkways brought them fairly close. I guess since 2NE1 is only a four-member group it could remove the effectiveness of these walkways, and safety issues I guess.

But man, those seats would fucking suck.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

300 dollars to see 2ne1?

Yg please, I saw Sufjan Stevens for ?40 and I was practically next to him. No thanks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

Sm spending buck bucks. This shit is so lazy.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

Busker Busker got an all kill in less than a day. And with an album that seems like left over from their first album aswell.


----------



## Sera (Jun 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> [sp][/sp]



Who is that?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

It's Eunjung.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 22, 2012)

300$ for 2ne1 is a bit too much but in all seriousness , i'm not worried about the Blackjack's since they are willing to fly from another country to watch their concert . If YG wants to make it in America , he has to care about the casual fans and he's not doing himself any favours .

I dunno , I attend lot of events than concerts which ranges from about 150-200 but K-pop is my love so I wouldn't mind spending it on artists I like .

Who cares , they're not coming to Australia anyway . Just make sure the comeback tracks are not all produced by Teddy , even 1 or 2 songs by Choice or Kush , i'll be more than happy .


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 22, 2012)

casual 2ne1 fan here

the prudential seats look like shit

100 was probably my max and that still likely looks like shit


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't worry Cara purchase a cheap seat because you will probably be moved up into a better seat or you can move yourself up. At events where they dont sell out (which seems likely for this case) it seems to be a common practice


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to know how much it all totalled to.

Especially interested in the dark circle/eye bag operation. FOther than that I'm already gorgeous.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2012)

Are there any fanclubs in Korea that get along?  I think Wonderfuls and VIPs used too but not sure anymore.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Not from what I see on the interwebs.  It's like open season for anyone who is not in a fan group.

I got bashed for complimenting After School by a SuJu fan.  And I didn't even assert that After School was the best I just said "Awesome, they look great" and that fan was like "ALL SLUTS YOU KNOW NOTHING".  Stupid 14-year old girls


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2012)

Sluts? Jesus they're so rotten.


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Not from what I see on the interwebs.  It's like open season for anyone who is not in a fan group.
> 
> I got bashed for complimenting After School by a SuJu fan.  And I didn't even assert that After School was the best I just said "Awesome, they look great" and that fan was like "ALL SLUTS YOU KNOW NOTHING".  Stupid 14-year old girls



tell them back their oppars are pedo.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Then again I guess it didn't help my ava is Sooyoung lol.

They were probably so confused at why I'm supporting AS when I'm Soshi they decided to displace said confusion by raging at me.


----------



## Zach (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaAl6qfWsAs[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure if this was ever posted or not. Interesting.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Could have chose a better song to sing in Indian than Volume Up lol.


----------



## Spica (Jun 22, 2012)

Zach, already seen here.FPeople lolled. :ho

I wanna see 2NE1's Fire done in Hindi.


----------



## Zach (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't go back and look at the pages when I'm not around so I missed it. 

I'd love to hear 2ne1 in Hindi!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

Zach said:


> I don't go back and look at the pages when I'm not around so I missed it.


----------



## Fran (Jun 22, 2012)

Eh Eh Eh Eh Eh Eh Eh.
2ne1 are starting their world tour, beginning in Seoul on the 28th July. MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## koguryo (Jun 22, 2012)

Edit: This one is better

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH1HWGbpy1M&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Jun 23, 2012)

omg where is my lovely BoA and CSJH? Fuck you SM. I have been waiting patiently.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool.

[YOUTUBE]nTTKVWieQmU[/YOUTUBE]

lol Hyoyeon.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2012)

> *UEE revealed her plans to make the ceremonial first pitch at an upcoming baseball game.*
> 
> As UEE is the daughter of Nexen Heroes coach Kim Sung Gap, many baseball fans are focusing more on her pitch than they usually do when it comes to celebrity throws.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2012)

^ Thank you I completely agree.  Suzy is the "face" of them in Korea, but honestly I don't think she brings anything useful to the table besides that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2012)

Suzy is one of the best face singers in Korea tho.


----------



## Sera (Jun 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's Eunjung.



Sorry, late reply.

Eunjung from...?


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Suzy is one of the best face singers in Korea tho.



I feel like, the more popular an idol is in Korea, the least I like them 

I mean not intentionally, I just tend to focus on their weaknesses and question why they are that big in the first place, rather than the underrated and underappreciated.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 23, 2012)

eh she's alright but I feel Suzy's vocals are sorta overrated and overhyped by JYP whereas Fei is neglected with nothing. Miss A are talented but JYP is only giving opportunities to Suzy, even when it comes to solo OSTs, she has had 3 or 4 already, Min only has one while the other two have none. Min has more power to her voice & would be better if her breathing wasn't so heavy (this rly annoys me about her singing because I can hear it in every song).

Plus, the other three just have much more stage presence than she does.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2012)

Feel free to show facts to disprove me because I'm too lazy to do research now, but I feel like Jia, Min, and Fei went through far more training than Suzy did.

I'm sure you all saw the training videos of them (Jia & Fei's video with Lim, Min's video when she's dancing with that black guy).

Suzy is like Sulli.  Can't dance particularly well, can't sing too well, and overshadowed by their counterparts who happen to not look like teenagers anymore (or look like a boy).  But beloved by a nation because of their relatively status-quo beauty.  It's like AKB48.  Except without as much boobs.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2012)

haha definitely, though to be fair even though suzy is overused by JYP her singing is at least on par with the other members

dancing however she lags behind in training.  

I find both gorgeous and Sulli has improved, but yeah that's pretty much the case

...though atm i prefer suzy because she's a goddamn sweetheart.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 23, 2012)

I only like Sulli because she towered over Taeyang that one time

And that was awesome


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2012)

Bahahaha I know.  She's probably at least Sooyoung's height atm or taller.  at least 5'6 it would seem

and even though she had on heels theres no doubt the others had insoles just as big


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 23, 2012)

100 male idols went in.  chart came out (though sloppy, i sorta fucked up with the lines a bit.)

These are all posted heights so obviously these are far from the real heights   It's not meant at all to be accurate just an observation

the average male kpop star (from a sample of 100 idols/18 groups) is 178.5cm or 5'10.25"

The most common height is 178cm which is 5'10"

there were 3 outliers, being Taeil (Block B), Yoseob, and Kikwang (B2ST).  Taeil has the shortest height being 167 (5'5.75"), the B2st members being 170 (5'7").

From this sample, between the numbers 170 and 186, no heights were recorded as 171 (5'7.25") or 172 (5'7.75").

The tallest idols in the sample were Seulong (2AM), Jungshin (CNBlue), and Changmin (DBSK) all recorded as 186 (6'1.25").

25% of male idols are apparently 181 (5'11.25") - 186 (6'1.25")



*shit that has nothing to do with statistics being properly done*

obviously a ton of these heights are fabricated.  but they're still done to make the group seem believable (one would think... ), meaning you can't say TOP is 181 and then make taeyang 180.  it's a huge visual margin that no one would believe.  so of course TOP is listed as 181 while taeyang is 173

However,  researching the heights i found  which tries to make sense of BB's real heights

Posted heights
Taeyang	173
G-Dragon	177
Seungri	177
Daesung	178
TOP	181

guessed heights
Taeyang	161-163 (-10)
G-Dragon	166-167 (-10)
Seungri	166-167 (-10)
Daesung	169-170 (-8)
TOP	170-172 (-9)

Also on some accounts from people and shows, some other idols heights have been said to be lower, ex. being dongwoo being 163cm (-12) and Siwon being roughly 5'9" (-9)


..........why the fuck did i just do all that


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

^ FMD! lol

Suzy has personality . Sulli could stand next to a cardboard cutout and there wouldn't be a difference .


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

Sad that height matters that much 

Which is why I have no hope of being a K-pop boy band member.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 24, 2012)

weee Im back!!


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

lol long time no see on here Ichi


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Suho is way taller than Taeyang, Tae's been lying


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Taeyang is around Iu's height , so if Iu is 162 then Taeyang is max 164 .


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

Isn't Bi short too?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2012)

Suzy is hilarious and weird. Out of the current crop of Female idols, imo she's one of the tops in terms of variety.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

I probably don't like her that much because I rarely watch Korean variety shows.

IY really helped Hara and Sunhwa win me over.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

eh Suzy's really 4D but eh, she's just someone that leaves me with a bland feeling, girl with decent variety skills and a few funny moments. Personally unimpressed with what I saw of her on Running Man and the IY2 eps I watched.

Sulli bores me as well tho and she's kind of a brat.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

also those idols needa take off 10cm or so because no way in hell is Taeyang taller than me unless his mohawk is 10cm tall and Shinee Jonghyun is short as fuck.

the fact that Martina towered over most of Suju


----------



## koguryo (Jun 24, 2012)

Taeyang is pretty short, in a practice video and he was about the same height as Shaun Evaristo and when I met Shaun I sort of towered over the guy at 5'7"(170cm.)  

Taeyang is one of the best dancers in the biz though, definitely in the Top 5 and my personal Top 3, mostly because I'm a huge Lyle and Shaun fan.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

I assume Suzy is better than Hyomin?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah...Linkin Park!


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

Eh we really gota appreciate the fact that Suzy is pretty much keeping the group relevant . Even if they're not promoting, she's always running around doing some sort of show or drama .

Girl is hardworking!

Cl is gona be the best thing about this 2ne1 comeback . My body is ready!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I assume Suzy is better than Hyomin?



Guests seem to gravitate and pick Suzy as their fave on IY2. Sort of like Yuri's role from IY. 

But their personalities are very different.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

Is Suzy popular in Taiwan/China as much as Fei and Jia?  I feel like them two alone can keep that market afloat for JYP where SM seems to have a lot invested.  When is Zhang Yi Lin gonna fucking release something new too?


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jun 24, 2012)

with regards to Miss A, a lot of problems with their group in terms of popularity and everything is largely to be blamed on their management. Apparently they just accept whatever Suzy gets without using her as a bargaining chip for the other girls to get appearances too. Have any of the other girls done anything solo this year? no. I don't really blame Suzy for it, poor management that expects this one member being popular thing to lead to group success. Yes, it worked for groups like Secret & Sistar, who managed it well, especially in Secret's case, where they slowly pulled Sunhwa out from having too many solo appearances once the group really took off and worked on using her as a bargaining chip for other members to appear on shows as well.

Jia is most popular member in China/Taiwan I believe. with Suzy/Fei tied around 2nd? Taiwan really loves the more unique looking girls, Ella was really huge too I believe.

lol irl at Jeremy Scott getting an argument with people on twitter & blocking them over that ugly ass stick on Unicorn on CL's outfit.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah I think I have those Taiwanese tastes haha.  Jia has moved to the top of my list.  Her punky-ness is nice and refreshing.  I really feel like she's punky.  And that's awesome 

Ah Suzy.  It's alright, she's successful with or without our critiques.

Just out of curiosity, *who are your guys' (and gals) least favorite idols?  No time to bash and shit, just like state your reasons why in a political manner*  I have to sleep now took my melatonin, but I will reply when I wake up


----------



## Hustler (Jun 24, 2012)

New thread deserves Eunjion the front page xD .

RA : You serious? lol those outfits are atrocious indeed .


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 24, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

